# Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2013 Expecting Mummies/Mommies



## Wobbles

Be interesting to see over time https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

If you are not pregnant & still have time for a 2013 bump or have not yet been able to find out the sex but are due in 2012 do not vote - You will not be able to vote later on!

I have put this poll in the 2nd trimester due to genders usually being found out around 16-20 weeks.

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

New polls will be added for different years as time goes on

x

*Previous years:*

Poll: 
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2009 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2010 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2011 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2012 Expecting Mummies/Mommies


----------



## Saphira

Yay, one for 2013! :D I'll vote when I get the gender confirmed hopefully on the 9th! :happydance:


----------



## PepsiChic

Ty Wobbles! 

Cant wait to see the genders coming in!


----------



## foxiechick1

Be exciting to see! Am team yellow!! xx


----------



## Hayley90

gender scan on 4th august for me, will vote then!


----------



## FlowerTots13

Will vote after my gender scan on Saturday! Cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

Will know Aug 23rd! But feeling pink!


----------



## Leelee227

I had a scan on Saturday (at 15 weeks) and the u/s tech was 80% sure it's a girl! I'm still anxious, and probably will be until that other 20% is confirmed to be a girl too!!!


----------



## Chrissie84

Defo a girl!!! :pink: Found out today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







girl!.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 77


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats on your pink bump!

I have a gender scan on Aug 18th it feels like a million months away!


----------



## Chrissie84

PepsiChic said:


> congrats on your pink bump!
> 
> I have a gender scan on Aug 18th it feels like a million months away!

Thank you! :flower:
Have you got any ideas or preferences on gender?!?!?


----------



## PepsiChic

Chrissie84 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> congrats on your pink bump!
> 
> I have a gender scan on Aug 18th it feels like a million months away!
> 
> Thank you! :flower:
> Have you got any ideas or preferences on gender?!?!?Click to expand...

Not really!

I was sick a lot with my first pregnancy and had a boy, I have hypermesis Gravidum now and have been told thats more common in girl pregnancies!

I really am very open to whichever gender though, I know i'll be in love either way! :cloud9: 

I just hate not knowing!


----------



## minties

Aww thats a great attitude to have.


----------



## FlowerTots13

Chrissie84 said:


> Defo a girl!!! :pink: Found out today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Team Pink Too! :happydance: 
So happy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Also Team Pink here... Found out last Thursday at 14+4! Oh, how I love elective ultrasound. :)


----------



## icklemonster

We found out today we're team pink :pink: xxx


----------



## morm91

congrats everyone. i see a lot of pink so far. I have my gender scan on the 5th of september. pretty certain ill be pink also. not that it matters as long as she or he is healthy :D


----------



## Saphira

15+6 ~ doctor's 97% certain we're having a baby girl! :pink::cloud9: I'm trusting his experience so put my vote in! :)


----------



## JohnsMom

We found out on July 30th that we are Team BLUE! Again... We were hoping for pink but really excited for another little blue bundle!!!! :)


----------



## Saphira

JohnsMom said:


> We found out on July 30th that we are Team BLUE! Again... We were hoping for pink but really excited for another little blue bundle!!!! :)

Congratulations on your baby boy! :)


----------



## LittoLing

My doc is on Vacation and I got the disks in the mail, What is my gender do you think?
 



Attached Files:







gender.png
File size: 53 KB
Views: 57


----------



## JCh

I will know on the 21st! OMG I'm so nervous/excited for it all! Hope baby cooperates and makes determining easy!


----------



## Daisytazzy

We had our scan done and my husband and I are thrilled that we are team :blue:!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!! This is the first boy on my families side!! :happydance:


----------



## Saphira

LittoLing said:


> My doc is on Vacation and I got the disks in the mail, What is my gender do you think?

Looks like a baby girl to me LittoLing! :)

Congratulations on your baby boy Daisytazzy! :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

I am finding out on the 27th Yeeeeshk :wohoo:


----------



## PepsiChic

Its a BOY! Im over the moon! Hes perfect and a real fidget! 
 
I feel so blessed to be having another gorgeous baby.


----------



## Dianasmom26

Well im 13 weeks and im due for my first scan on the 6th of September. Im hoping for blue oh I forgot to mention at my first dr visit the nurse said she thinks its two heartbeat beats...;). Fingers crossed for blue. Congrats to all the mommies! ;)


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on your baby boy PepsiChic! :dance:


----------



## fides

BLUE for us - found out yesterday...


----------



## morm91

LittoLing said:


> My doc is on Vacation and I got the disks in the mail, What is my gender do you think?

I would say boy :) looks like little testies to me. lol


----------



## joygirl

:pink: I am over the moon.


----------



## Kathrin99

Team Pink


----------



## AMP1117

Just found out today I am team pink:kiss:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Look at all the :pink: in here! Congratulations Ladies! :wohoo:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Will find out what I'm having on 5th Sep, will vote then!
xoxox


----------



## Cetarari

:pink: again, I was really worried I'd freak out if we were having another girl after losing Emmy in January, but I was worrying about nothing. DH is over the moon (I think he secretly wanted a Daddy's Girl) and I'm starting to get a bit more excited too. I've already got a list of stuff I want to get for her once we've told everyone we're expecting (beginning of Oct after DH is home from a month long job). I would start getting bits and bobs now, but they'd spot them and the cat would be out of the bag. Can't wait to tell them I'm not just fat :rolleyes:


----------



## JCh

Cetarari said:


> :pink: again, I was really worried I'd freak out if we were having another girl after losing Emmy in January, but I was worrying about nothing. DH is over the moon (I think he secretly wanted a Daddy's Girl) and I'm starting to get a bit more excited too. I've already got a list of stuff I want to get for her once we've told everyone we're expecting (beginning of Oct after DH is home from a month long job). I would start getting bits and bobs now, but they'd spot them and the cat would be out of the bag. Can't wait to tell them I'm not just fat :rolleyes:

Congrats! So happy to hear ur alright with the pink bundle - glad u won't let it take away the happiness :)


----------



## kstone3

Another team :pink: here...we're over the moon! I've got one of each from my previous relationship and now this little princess makes it one of each with my new partner too...so am feeling very blessed :cloud9: xxx


----------



## DeedeeBeester

I think my signature says it all! We found out the 20 of august!


----------



## julzie

At my 18 week scan they said Girl!!!!:cloud9:
They better have been right, i have already started buying pink!!!


----------



## detterose

Told team blue at my 17 week scan. Have a US at 18w5d, so I'll be sure to re-confirm it before I go on a blue craze haha.


----------



## Rota

Staying team yellow :D


----------



## JCh

Found out team BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Taylah

Team :pink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Ladies. I found out team :pink: at 14+4. I went to my 20w scan and she wouldn't cooperate to reconfirm... But I'm sure she is :pink:! :)


----------



## cbass929

Team :blue: just like I thought :)


----------



## LeleB

Hello all,

Just had my 12 week scan for my first baby.....am dying to know the gender....please let me know what you think!

Lele
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 117


----------



## Leinzlove

Lele: I'm guessing :pink:!


----------



## Jess19

Team :pink:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've got my 20 week scan on 4th October, but we are going to remain Team Yellow. :) :yellow:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Finding out tommorow at 17+4!! Will update then :happydance:


----------



## babydreams85

Team :blue: for us!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Boy! (800x652).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Diamonddust

Team :blue: for us, super happy and very excited to meet him!


----------



## Farida_2013

yay Blue is evening out the pinks! gogo ^^


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Having a little girl January 9th 2013 :D


----------



## GlitterandBug

We're having a :blue: :happydance:


----------



## RDO

Found Out Today Were Team PINK !! Have a little boy so over the moon :) x


----------



## Lady_Venom

found out today we are team PINK! Due January 20th


----------



## morm91

Lady_Venom said:


> found out today we are team PINK! Due January 20th

I found out today too. :) we are due the same day aswell :) TEAM :pink: :D


----------



## Lady_Venom

morm91 said:


> lady_venom said:
> 
> 
> found out today we are team pink! Due january 20th
> 
> i found out today too. :) we are due the same day aswell :) team :pink: :dClick to expand...

congrats!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Team Pink here!
:pink:
xoxox


----------



## mummy2be_x

Team Blue 
:blue:
x


----------



## shocker

Team blue! :D


----------



## babydreams85

Boys are catching up!!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Would be lovely to have an even number :D
xoxox


----------



## Saphira

babydreams85 said:


> Boys are catching up!!!

Wow, they sure are! I remember girls were in the lead by like 10 a few days ago.:lol:


----------



## tntrying22

Team :blue: here xoxo


----------



## MileyMamma

We are team :pink: and thrilled! Cant wait to meet our little Florence


----------



## jojo1972

Team :pink: and are thrilled :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## rosebud111

Team pink!! Everyone is so excited to have a new little girl in the family!:pink:


----------



## Farida_2013

wow annnnnd the Pink Bumps are taking over again! 

Attack of the pink!


----------



## eviestar

I found out yesterday that we are team blue :) we've already got 3 girls so this is lovely news for us! :) our little man is due 25th Jan 2013 x


----------



## Lauren25

We had our scan today and we are staying Team Yellow :yellow:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we are team pink :D


----------



## Gemlou78

Just found out today that we are team :blue:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Gemlou78 said:


> Just found out today that we are team :blue:

I think you made it even!


----------



## Fruitymeli

im finding out on the 2nd


----------



## samsbump

Im having a girly :cloud9:


----------



## MsTX

Team Blue for me :)


----------



## FathersDay

Team blue here! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Think we spoke too soon about Pink bumps hehe


----------



## MummyHunter

So happy to report we are team :pink: ))
I already have 3 daughters and a beautiful son and have to confess to desperately wanting a girl this time, to keep my son my very special only boy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats everyone xx


----------



## twokiddos

Just found out yesterday that we are expecting our 3rd boy!!!!!!!! So excited to meet my little man, Quinn Parker, in early February!


----------



## Leinzlove

twokiddos said:


> Just found out yesterday that we are expecting our 3rd boy!!!!!!!! So excited to meet my little man, Quinn Parker, in early February!

Congratulations! So happy this baby is forever! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## sara3337

Team Yellow for me, My next scan is on 15th of OCT..


----------



## nesSAH

This poll is exciting... My scan is next Tuesday, but I am determined to stay strong for Team Yellow :yellow: 
Hehehe- it was exciting the first time around with DD, so looking forward to another surprise!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Team blue! Rylan John Martin. :cloud9:


----------



## TatorMom

We found out we're expecting twin girls. They'll join their 2 big brothers sometime in April, since I doubt I'll be making it to my actual due date.


----------



## Sushai

Team pink!! Woohoo!!


----------



## cherrylee

Voted I am team :pink: :D


----------



## o.o

Voted I'm on team pink! :D


----------



## Kellen

I am on team :pink: as well. Just found out yesterday and added my data to the poll.


----------



## enj

Im so Team :blue:


----------



## Linden

Found out today that we are *maybe* team :pink:

The baby was on her back for the scan so I was asked to go for a walk to see if she'd move into a better spot. So she looked in both positions and still said girl. I'm very excited. I really wanted a girl. Boys are great and all but I just always wanted a baby girl.


----------



## Cherrybump

I wont find out for another few weeks. Sorry for invading second tri lol i'll be coming over soon :D.. So ill wait until i find out to vote. Fingers crossed for a lil:blue:

I really wanna have a little boy for my first baby xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I voted team yellow :) although I'm only 13w we have decided not to find out the gender this time around.


----------



## saysib

Found out yesterday we are team blue :cloud9:


----------



## KitKaboodle

Found out today we are team :blue:!!!


----------



## edigirl82

Team yellow here!


----------



## Fruitymeli

im team pink :pink:


----------



## nevergivingup

I am proudly team blue!!


----------



## purplespecs

Found out today we are team blue :blue: So excited!


----------



## BabyDragon

I just broke the tie, and made it 85 vs 84 for :pink:!!


----------



## MommyMel

So happy! 
Having a little princess!!!! Yay
:pink:
:wohoo:


----------



## Nixilix

It's neck and neck!


----------



## rainydays9

im having a boy 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww congrats rainy :) 

I want my scan lol I have to wait for a letter to come out with my date on it :( what a pain eh x


----------



## someone23

My bumpkin is PINK!!!!!


----------



## sara3337

Blue


----------



## bigmomma74

Very happy to be :blue: And I've put the boys in the lead too :winkwink:


----------



## kareha

I'm found out today I'm having a girl! Apparently all guesses I got were wrong.


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I am expecting a boy, so excited! :)


----------



## missymuffet

I just found out today that I am :pink: !!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Is it me or is the race still on but it seems it will all even out in the end haha


----------



## mita

I hope to find out in few weeks...fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Koukla

I just tied the score between teams pink and blue! Yay for being Team Pink :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooooh! I like it! 99:99!! :D


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh i cant wait to find out mines :) xx


----------



## sara3337

I am team Blue :)


----------



## jazzie26

I find out in 4 weeks...feels so long away! :kiss:


----------



## sara3337

jazzie Do u have a picture of your babys scan? Maybe we can start guessing game :) its fun


----------



## Serafina83

I had my scan today. It's a boy!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay seraphina I had mine today too and also a boy whoooo hoooo!! I'm soooooo excited!!


----------



## paula181

I am team BLUE! :dance:

xx


----------



## linzylou

Congrats on all your bumps, ladies!

Found out today that we are team :pink:!!


----------



## ttc1soon

I can't wait to find out what I am having, I guess I'll have to vote twice with twins haha. I should know in about 5 1/2 weeks but hopefully I'll have another scan before that one to find out  I am just so anxious!


----------



## Dee_H

Had an ultrasound on Wednesday and even though it is early..the tech said we are having a boy!!!:blue:


----------



## LEXUS09

Team pink and extremely excited!!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

12 week scan shows team pink but will have to wait till me 20 week scan to confirm


----------



## jazzie26

I'm team Blue. :happydance:


----------



## MrsAmk

jazzie26 said:


> I'm team Blue. :happydance:

me tooo!! :thumbup:


----------



## Vidal0123

:happydance: me too! :happydance:




jazzie26 said:


> I'm team Blue. :happydance:


----------



## Minty927

We had our scan last week, I really didn't want to find out to stay surprised, but my husband wanted to know SO BAD! We were going to have the tech write it down and seal in an envelope in case we both wanted to find out later. However, Baby also wants to be Team Yellow! The umbilical cord was between the legs as well as feet covering it up, so the tech could not even find out to write it on the envelope. We won't have another ultrasound until 35 weeks, so Team Yellow it is!


----------



## designer

Team blue!!


----------



## Sarbobar

... And couldn't be happier! She'll be the first granddaughter in the family and the first grandchild for my husbands parents (he's an only child so they're VERY excited!). I've heard that girls make you really sick but I haven't had any nausea whatsoever throughout my pregnancy (first baby for me!) and she's a very active healthy girl, too. My mother had really easy pregnancies so thank goodness for genetics!:thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

:pink: *TEAM PINK*


----------



## Mommabrown

Team Pink :pink:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Team Blue :blue:


----------



## LittleLady04

We're team :blue: and couldn't be happier. My OH is smitten :)

Plus, it'll be the first Grandson for my parents, so they're thrilled too.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

team blue


----------



## Leinzlove

28+4 Confirmed :pink:! My 14+4 was correct.


----------



## sammiexsue

Team pink! Lillian Rayne!


----------



## jewelstar

Team Blue!!! :)


----------



## talica22

Team blue


----------



## sethsmummy

We found out on halloween that we are Team :blue:


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats on team blue Sethsmummy :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

We are team :pink:


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> Congrats on team blue Sethsmummy :hugs:

:hugs: thankyou hun! we were hoping for :pink: but i couldnt be more pleased :) hes nice and healthy just a little on the small side.. so another teeny bean for us hopefully .. haha dreading anything over 7lb as that will seem huge for me.


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> :hugs: thankyou hun! we were hoping for :pink: but i couldnt be more pleased :) hes nice and healthy just a little on the small side.. so another teeny bean for us hopefully .. haha dreading anything over 7lb as that will seem huge for me.

awww bless a lovely healthy little blue bean your lucky he is small i hope mine is too LOL....we are hoping for team blue :blue: but will love him or her all the same :thumbup: we find out on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: thankyou hun! we were hoping for :pink: but i couldnt be more pleased :) hes nice and healthy just a little on the small side.. so another teeny bean for us hopefully .. haha dreading anything over 7lb as that will seem huge for me.
> 
> awww bless a lovely healthy little blue bean your lucky he is small i hope mine is too LOL....we are hoping for team blue :blue: but will love him or her all the same :thumbup: we find out on Saturday :happydance:Click to expand...

ooo not long to go! i hope baby co-operates for you! we only just managed to find out in the last minute what we were having, legs were tight shut right until the end :haha: my 1st was 5lb 14, hoping number 2 is around 6lb 5 ish or somewhere between that x


----------



## little_lady

My first was 5lb15 too so a little smidge! This one looks a bit bigger, we are team blue :) Hubby is over the moon to get a boy, I didn't mind either way.


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> ooo not long to go! i hope baby co-operates for you! we only just managed to find out in the last minute what we were having, legs were tight shut right until the end :haha: my 1st was 5lb 14, hoping number 2 is around 6lb 5 ish or somewhere between that x


Thanks hun, fingers and toes crossed he/she will behave LOL im going to take some sweets as i heard they sometimes ask you to eat a sweet to get the baby to move if they not behaving....the pudding was fast asleep in my 12 week scan LOL

Ohh i hope you have another small one hun..hope i do too LOL


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww good idea ill carry sweats to lol My baby must have been a sleep or just being lazy to lol so it would be nice to see him/her wriggling around and i do hope to get good potty shot :) 

Ryan's mum is taking us just cause she was to be the first to find out what we're having lol


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe clever lady getting in there LOL will be nice not to have to get the bus though :thumbup: not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

I tried sweets and sugary juice :( did not work for me. 

Just before i went in for my scan i had a cadburys caramel bar, a donut covered in sugar, and a bottle or irn bru... and baby hardly moved! 

aww little_lady... i didnt know what to do with my son when i first saw him.. :haha: he just looked so tiny and fragile.. i was used to my sisters 10lb plus newborns lol. congrats on team blue though :) Im going to compare my first borns measurements with this one at my next hospital appointment hopefully.


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> I tried sweets and sugary juice :( did not work for me.
> 
> Just before i went in for my scan i had a cadburys caramel bar, a donut covered in sugar, and a bottle or irn bru... and baby hardly moved!
> 
> aww little_lady... i didnt know what to do with my son when i first saw him.. :haha: he just looked so tiny and fragile.. i was used to my sisters 10lb plus newborns lol. congrats on team blue though :) Im going to compare my first borns measurements with this one at my next hospital appointment hopefully.

Oh no, maybe its another old wives tale LOL maybe i should go for a jog just before then hehe :haha: so excited, i just have to get through today and then we will know!!! (hopefully LOL) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

They tell ladies to drink something cold to wake Baby up. :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Think i'll stock up on some cold cola lol. Im back on it again but not as much as before lol. i just dont prefer any other drink right now not even irn bru :(.

im down to 12days for my scan :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

my irn bru was cold. i must have a real lazy child lol


----------



## little_lady

I had the same problem with baby not moving! They asked me to go to the loo and come back, apparently an empty bladder can make the baby tilt slightly. His head was tucked really low into my pelvis like he was waiting to be born!

Sethsmummy - I have to have a growth scan at 34 weeks, as if this little boy is any bigger than 6lb they don't think I can deliver him naturally :(


----------



## sethsmummy

little_lady said:


> I had the same problem with baby not moving! They asked me to go to the loo and come back, apparently an empty bladder can make the baby tilt slightly. His head was tucked really low into my pelvis like he was waiting to be born!
> 
> Sethsmummy - I have to have a growth scan at 34 weeks, as if this little boy is any bigger than 6lb they don't think I can deliver him naturally :(

hehe i had to goto toilet, got tipped up, tipped down and nothing worked.. haha stubborn boy i have <3

aww no hun do you want to give it a go naturally? Since they'r not very accurate with their growth scans. Iv got them at 28,32 and 36 weeks to check how big baby is. They are expecting me to have a huge baby i think because im a big woman.. even though they know my first was small. xx


----------



## Smanderson

mrsswaffer said:


> They tell ladies to drink something cold to wake Baby up. :)

Thanks Mrsswaffer will give this a go :thumbup:



Cherrybump said:


> Think i'll stock up on some cold cola lol. Im back on it again but not as much as before lol. i just dont prefer any other drink right now not even irn bru :(.
> 
> im down to 12days for my scan :) xx

Cherry, me too...im on to pepsi now :dohh: but i try and mix it up with caprisun and appletiser ...and occasionally water LOL :thumbup:



sethsmummy said:


> my irn bru was cold. i must have a real lazy child lol

:rofl: you really made me chuckle with this LOL will let you know if i do too tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

LOl i've gone off tea to lol im not huge fan of water but will drink it if i have to lol


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, 

We are officially Team Blue :blue: :happydance: 

He was a bit naughty as predicted LOL sleeping on his belly with his legs crossed behind his bum but the lady managed to get a bum shot and i saw the winkle straight away haha :haha:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks its a boy.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7









16 weeks wave 2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> We are officially Team Blue :blue: :happydance:
> 
> He was a bit naughty as predicted LOL sleeping on his belly with his legs crossed behind his bum but the lady managed to get a bum shot and i saw the winkle straight away haha :haha:

Congratulations hun! Welcome to team blue :) xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> Congratulations hun! Welcome to team blue :) xxxx

Thanks hun, now for the great name debate :haha: have you thought of any yet? I thought we were going with Doug as it runs in DH family but he not so keen :dohh: so now we have to choose :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh better get those thinks caps on Sm lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

yup we have chosen ours already. He is called Ethan Leslie Rooney-Bell :) 

we had a little list wrote down but ended up looking online at baby names. I wrote a list.. he wrote a list then we got it down to 2... and mine won haha :haha: But he did pick our 1st sons first name so was only right it was mine this time round :haha:


----------



## amcashes

Blue but I so badly wanted pink.


----------



## sethsmummy

amcashes said:


> Blue but I so badly wanted pink.

congratulations on blue hun. I really wanted pink too but i believe we get what we are meant to :) :hugs:


----------



## amcashes

sethsmummy said:


> amcashes said:
> 
> 
> Blue but I so badly wanted pink.
> 
> congratulations on blue hun. I really wanted pink too but i believe we get what we are meant to :) :hugs:Click to expand...

It would have been nice to have two of each. But I guess it was not in the cards to have 2 girls.


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> oooh better get those thinks caps on Sm lol x

LOL i know, its so hard to pick a good name....im hoping it will just come to me or DH in a moment of genius LOL :dohh:



sethsmummy said:


> yup we have chosen ours already. He is called Ethan Leslie Rooney-Bell :)
> 
> we had a little list wrote down but ended up looking online at baby names. I wrote a list.. he wrote a list then we got it down to 2... and mine won haha :haha: But he did pick our 1st sons first name so was only right it was mine this time round :haha:

Aww such a lovely name :flower: good for you winning the name game LOL :thumbup: i think DH can win this one, i havent a clue at all :dohh: was so set for him being called Doug i just never gave it any thought :dohh:



amcashes said:


> Blue but I so badly wanted pink.

Amcashes congrats on team blue :hugs:


----------



## amcashes

Thank you


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe hun just sit other half down with a names book. We had set Dominic as our boys name but went off it x 

amcashes ... hehe seems we just dont get what we want. id have loved one of each but no such luck x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> hehe hun just sit other half down with a names book. We had set Dominic as our boys name but went off it x
> 
> amcashes ... hehe seems we just dont get what we want. id have loved one of each but no such luck x

hehe good idea, may need to set boundaries, like, no we cant name him after the dog (he actually suggested this last nigth) :dohh:


----------



## little_lady

We've had a boys name picked since we found out, it's Joel :) if it had been another girl, we'd just decided on Verity but hubby was still umming and ahhing over it!


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> hehe hun just sit other half down with a names book. We had set Dominic as our boys name but went off it x
> 
> amcashes ... hehe seems we just dont get what we want. id have loved one of each but no such luck x
> 
> hehe good idea, may need to set boundaries, like, no we cant name him after the dog (he actually suggested this last nigth) :dohh:Click to expand...

hahaha you know... :blush: i was named after my mums old dad :haha:

my husband was rattling off names from American dad and Family Guy lol i told if he didnt say serious ones i was just picking outright lol 

little_lady, those are lovely names :) x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> hahaha you know... :blush: i was named after my mums old dad :haha:
> 
> my husband was rattling off names from American dad and Family Guy lol i told if he didnt say serious ones i was just picking outright lol
> 
> little_lady, those are lovely names :) x

LOL im sure your not alone in that :haha: i seem to flit from name to name, loving one for about half hour then i go off it :dohh: defo gonna try and get DH to choose...or at least come up with a top 10 to choose from :thumbup: i know Mack is going to be number 1 on the list (our dogs name hehe)


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> hahaha you know... :blush: i was named after my mums old dad :haha:
> 
> my husband was rattling off names from American dad and Family Guy lol i told if he didnt say serious ones i was just picking outright lol
> 
> little_lady, those are lovely names :) x
> 
> LOL im sure your not alone in that :haha: i seem to flit from name to name, loving one for about half hour then i go off it :dohh: defo gonna try and get DH to choose...or at least come up with a top 10 to choose from :thumbup: i know Mack is going to be number 1 on the list (our dogs name hehe)Click to expand...

:o do you know something hun... Mack was on my list too! but hubby didnt like it x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> :o do you know something hun... Mack was on my list too! but hubby didnt like it x

LOL thats so funny, it is a great name...just dont want 2 of them running around the house :haha: maybe i will find inspiration in a tv programm or something hehe

my friend suggested owen which i quite like but im not sure i love it :shrug:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I just found out today that I am team :blue:


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations I Love Lucy :) welcome to team :blue:

hehe yeah i think 2 Mack's would just confuse both your son and the dog lol. my list had things like Rohan, casey, etc so something a little unusual x


----------



## DessyMarie

Pretty sure team pink:pink: :) She opened her legs for 2 seconds at the end and the technician said she thinks girl but cant say for sure! 3D ultrasound dec.1 though! :D Hopefully she opens her legs so I can say for sure!


----------



## sethsmummy

DessyMarie said:


> Pretty sure team pink:pink: :) She opened her legs for 2 seconds at the end and the technician said she thinks girl but cant say for sure! 3D ultrasound dec.1 though! :D Hopefully she opens her legs so I can say for sure!

congratulations hun x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> congratulations I Love Lucy :) welcome to team :blue:
> 
> hehe yeah i think 2 Mack's would just confuse both your son and the dog lol. my list had things like Rohan, casey, etc so something a little unusual x

LOL would be even stranger in the park, calling Mack and getting the pair of them running back to us LOL (or ignoring us haha) :haha:

I really wish we could call him Doug, i think its cute and also great for adult so would work but cant convince DH but he also not getting in to the name choosing thing, i think he feels guilty for not wanting the family name :dohh:

Dessy congrats on team pink xxx

Rosemary congrats and welcome to team blue :hugs:


----------



## sugaree13

:blue:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:​
we're so excited!!! Cant wait to meet my lil mamas boy! :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

rosemaryjayne said:


> team blue for me too :blue:

congratulations hun :D and sugaree :D 

Smanderson: tell him your goona put names in a hat and he can pick it out.... just dont tell them they all say Doug ;) :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> rosemaryjayne said:
> 
> 
> team blue for me too :blue:
> 
> congratulations hun :D and sugaree :D
> 
> Smanderson: tell him your goona put names in a hat and he can pick it out.... just dont tell them they all say Doug ;) :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl: hehehe thats so funny :rofl: I like the way you think!! Am defo gonna try that on him :haha:


----------



## DessyMarie

Thank you! :) And congratulations to all of you on your boys! xxxx Was hoping for boy originally to be truthful, but I am soooo happy to be buying more pink and purple :) Besides, my girl name was the only thing I was sure of!


----------



## sethsmummy

hahahaha anything to get the name you like ;) :haha:

im so lucky me and hubby agreed on names for both our children.

with our first.. we went on a name website.. he picked Seth and i Picked Logan

this time round Leslie/Lesley was a given for middle name as i wanted to use my grandad/mum's names in the name. so it was just the first name.. it took a long time to get hubby to actually think seriously about it. I told him eventually "look 2 days till scan... either you pick a sensible name and we chose between or i just pick myself" so he actually looked online and made his little list. And we took off any either of us didnt like from the others list.. and were left with Ethan and something else my hubby had picked.... then after a short discussion we went with Ethan.

haha im so happy :D I even got my way with the last name... im the last Bell in my generation so if i hadn't carried my name on it would have been lost .. so i told him about it and we agreed to use both so both children are Rooney-Bell. And when i can afford to change my name by deed poll i will be Rooney-Bell also (atm im Rooney which i HATE lol). 

Smanderson... lets hope it works and he doesnt peek at all the other names in the hat hahaha


----------



## Smanderson

Sethsmummy your so lucky to agree on names :thumbup: 

I had a nice surprise today too DH has FINALLY seen the error of his ways and agreed we can call the lil nipper Doug and stick with the family tradition. We told his parents today and they were so so happy it was lovely to see how much it meant to them. Having said that, they never mentioned it before i guess they didnt want to pressure us, which was appreciated as it feels like our decision :happydance:

So happy, we can finally start calling out little pudding by name, he will be Douglas but i think we will probs be calling him Dougie while he is small :cloud9: 

I won the name battle! Mwahahaha :yipee:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeahhhhhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: he is a clever man after all pmsl 

such a lovely name :D xx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> yeahhhhhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: he is a clever man after all pmsl
> 
> such a lovely name :D xx

Thanks hun :hugs:

LOL he gets there eventually :haha: Im so happy :happydance: funny how a name can just feel right :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

it is.. i think theres something magic in it when we decide on a name. Like it just fits then when you see baby its like ... awww yeah your defenitely a ....... :) :cloud9:


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> it is.. i think theres something magic in it when we decide on a name. Like it just fits then when you see baby its like ... awww yeah your defenitely a ....... :) :cloud9:

Ohh i cant wait to see him im so looking forward to it already :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

me too! I was sorting the kids room today.. and putting nappies into the crib (it has a storage compartment on the end) and i had a huge grin at how small the nappies are! especially the Micro nappies for 3-5lb x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> me too! I was sorting the kids room today.. and putting nappies into the crib (it has a storage compartment on the end) and i had a huge grin at how small the nappies are! especially the Micro nappies for 3-5lb x

awww that so cute :flower: i cant wait to get sarted on the bubs room, its full of diy crap at the moment while DH tiles the bathroom but think we will start clearing it next weekend :happydance:

have you got much left to buy? we have barely stated, so much to sort out its a good job we have 5 months lol :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

I'v got most of the big things already so just bits and bobs really. Need a mattress for the cot but thats not super needed as iv a crib for him at first which should do him a month or more if hes the size my 1st was it will do till he can pull himself up :D I need some more bottles, bedding, clothes, more nappies, burp cloths, changing mat, and other bits and bobs.. lol iv got it all wrote down somewhere. Oh and everything for my hospital bag!

I need swing and bouncy chair but have someone keeping a swing for me to buy, and my cousin is giving me her daughters bouncy chair (its red). Iv no idea what my mums been buying though, going to have to ask her so i know what i have to buy and what i dont have to buy lol. Going to leave most stuff till after new year apart from snow suits.. i want one in tiny baby and one in newborn incase its still really cold in march. And i know if i leave it there wont be any in shops x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> I'v got most of the big things already so just bits and bobs really. Need a mattress for the cot but thats not super needed as iv a crib for him at first which should do him a month or more if hes the size my 1st was it will do till he can pull himself up :D I need some more bottles, bedding, clothes, more nappies, burp cloths, changing mat, and other bits and bobs.. lol iv got it all wrote down somewhere. Oh and everything for my hospital bag!
> 
> I need swing and bouncy chair but have someone keeping a swing for me to buy, and my cousin is giving me her daughters bouncy chair (its red). Iv no idea what my mums been buying though, going to have to ask her so i know what i have to buy and what i dont have to buy lol. Going to leave most stuff till after new year apart from snow suits.. i want one in tiny baby and one in newborn incase its still really cold in march. And i know if i leave it there wont be any in shops x

Wow your doing so well, i am finding it all a bit confusing, i know the things i need (mostly) but i have no idea how many of each, like, we have a pack of 12 muslin squares but i dunno if thats enough, i heard they get used loads which makes me think maybe we need more :shrug: i guess i will work it out as time goes on, and i have to keep reminding myself, the shops are still going to be there when he arrives LOL

I think im just excited and a little nervous as not knowing silly stuff like this reminds me how little i know about babies :dohh: oh well, i guess everyone has to start somewhere LOL


----------



## sethsmummy

thats more than enough hun. I only had 12 with Seth and he had reflux. You'll probably use anything between 2 and 6 a day so thats one set in the wash and one set ready to use. What else do you need to know numbers for? I can try help (although i do go overboard with things like clothes lol) xx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> thats more than enough hun. I only had 12 with Seth and he had reflux. You'll probably use anything between 2 and 6 a day so thats one set in the wash and one set ready to use. What else do you need to know numbers for? I can try help (although i do go overboard with things like clothes lol) xx

Thanks hun, me too, i like to be over prepared and have too much and not need it than panic about running out LOL

I have no idea how many onesies / outfits / pj's we will need either or socks or blankets, any advice much appreciated as we are totally clueless :dohh: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thats more than enough hun. I only had 12 with Seth and he had reflux. You'll probably use anything between 2 and 6 a day so thats one set in the wash and one set ready to use. What else do you need to know numbers for? I can try help (although i do go overboard with things like clothes lol) xx
> 
> Thanks hun, me too, i like to be over prepared and have too much and not need it than panic about running out LOL
> 
> I have no idea how many onesies / outfits / pj's we will need either or socks or blankets, any advice much appreciated as we are totally clueless :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Onesies, have about 14, then thats 2 per day if you only want baby in them. Vests, the same amount. Pj's 7, once for each day or less if your more than happy to wash every 2 days which to be honest.. you end up doing anyway. Socks 14, 2 per day.. they tend to be sick on them if you burp them sat up lol. Blankets... for seth i had 4 (one wool shawl, one thicker blanket, and two thin ones) then you can layer according to how cold/warm it is. Outifts... go crazy :) only you know how many times you will want to change baby a day... its outfits i go mad with as i see so many i like. Seth must have had about 30 different outfits.. and he wore all of them, but he was in new born for a long time x

I think the saying when i was pregnant last time was, whatever you are wearing at the time.. baby will need one extra layer.


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> Onesies, have about 14, then thats 2 per day if you only want baby in them. Vests, the same amount. Pj's 7, once for each day or less if your more than happy to wash every 2 days which to be honest.. you end up doing anyway. Socks 14, 2 per day.. they tend to be sick on them if you burp them sat up lol. Blankets... for seth i had 4 (one wool shawl, one thicker blanket, and two thin ones) then you can layer according to how cold/warm it is. Outifts... go crazy :) only you know how many times you will want to change baby a day... its outfits i go mad with as i see so many i like. Seth must have had about 30 different outfits.. and he wore all of them, but he was in new born for a long time x
> 
> I think the saying when i was pregnant last time was, whatever you are wearing at the time.. baby will need one extra layer.

Thank you so much hun, i could kiss you, thats exactly the advice i needed big massive thank you hugs :hugs: so happy i can relax a bit more and continue shopping with confidence xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and 2 jackets, one nice thick one and one summerish one since it might be nice by the time your baby comes along. Bibs... huge pile! I will probably have about 30 before baby comes. hmmm oh oh 3 hats for if its chilly outside. snowsuits are great too if its a real cold day outside (id buy before january as the stop selling them soon after). scratch mits... about 14 of those.. they will either be sicked on or lost lol x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> oh and 2 jackets, one nice thick one and one summerish one since it might be nice by the time your baby comes along. Bibs... huge pile! I will probably have about 30 before baby comes. hmmm oh oh 3 hats for if its chilly outside. snowsuits are great too if its a real cold day outside (id buy before january as the stop selling them soon after). scratch mits... about 14 of those.. they will either be sicked on or lost lol x

LOL sounds like there is going to be lots of sick going on :haha: guess my MS was just getting me prepared for dealing with puke :haha:

Thank so much, im starting a spreadsheet LOL i find lists help me, means its not whirring about my brain :haha: with the snow suits do you think i should get one 0-3 months and one 3-6 months? xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

its a good idea hun, i will have 1 tiny baby/ 1 newborn and 1 0-3. tiny baby is just incase my little one is small just like my first. Plus if you got 3-6 it could do through till the colder months when they will be brought back out again in shops :)

Dont worry i have a spreadsheet too for my hospital bag. Everything else is wrote down on paper but think i should make another spread sheet coz i keep loosing the bits of paper. Need to write a list of how many of what iv got so far. Should have done it when i counted nappies yesterday and wipes lol x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> its a good idea hun, i will have 1 tiny baby/ 1 newborn and 1 0-3. tiny baby is just incase my little one is small just like my first. Plus if you got 3-6 it could do through till the colder months when they will be brought back out again in shops :)
> 
> Dont worry i have a spreadsheet too for my hospital bag. Everything else is wrote down on paper but think i should make another spread sheet coz i keep loosing the bits of paper. Need to write a list of how many of what iv got so far. Should have done it when i counted nappies yesterday and wipes lol x

Phew! glad im not the only one that loves a good spreadsheet hehe :haha: they defo help keep things organised and helps my brain as i tend to worry if i dont feel like i know whats what :thumbup:

Good plan, will pick up some tiny baby stuff too :thumbup: thanks again so much, feel much more in control of things now i know how many of what is needed :hugs:


----------



## lrxjessica

I'm on Team Blue :blue: again. I wanted a girl so I could have a boy and a girl..but I'm happy my baby is healthy and very active.


----------



## sethsmummy

lrxjessica said:


> I'm on Team Blue :blue: again. I wanted a girl so I could have a boy and a girl..but I'm happy my baby is healthy and very active.

congratulations hun :D 

your very welcome hun :) oh yes deffo for at least 1 tiny baby outfit. I will have a few ready this time round. With Seth i had nothing tiny baby since i was told he was big.. lol so family had to rush round getting me some tiny nappies and clothes.

I'v got 1 pack of micro nappies and 2 tiny baby sleepsuits and a few bits of clothes this time. just need the snow suit x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> lrxjessica said:
> 
> 
> I'm on Team Blue :blue: again. I wanted a girl so I could have a boy and a girl..but I'm happy my baby is healthy and very active.
> 
> congratulations hun :D
> 
> your very welcome hun :) oh yes deffo for at least 1 tiny baby outfit. I will have a few ready this time round. With Seth i had nothing tiny baby since i was told he was big.. lol so family had to rush round getting me some tiny nappies and clothes.
> 
> I'v got 1 pack of micro nappies and 2 tiny baby sleepsuits and a few bits of clothes this time. just need the snow suit xClick to expand...

Oh wow that must have been a bit of a panic but at least you know you can count on them if you need anything :thumbup: my sis was saying more or less the same thing today that if we found we needed something family would help out so that was lovely to hear too :flower:

Will be adding tiny baby sizes to the spreadsheet LOL its better to be prepared and im sure we can always exchange them if they arent needed or even sell them on ebay :thumbup:

IRXjessica congrats on team blue :flower:


----------



## LilMrs224

PINK <3 March 2013


----------



## lrxjessica

Thanks! 
I have at least 6 big diaper boxes full of my son's clothes that he outgrew..I have things from newborn to 24 months still in great condition. So that is a plus to having a second son. I still want to indulge in some shopping though.. ;)


----------



## Smanderson

lrxjessica said:


> Thanks!
> I have at least 6 big diaper boxes full of my son's clothes that he outgrew..I have things from newborn to 24 months still in great condition. So that is a plus to having a second son. I still want to indulge in some shopping though.. ;)

Irx thats fantastic, i bet your glad you kept hold of it all now :flower: and now you can shop for fun rather than panic buying :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

LilMrs224 said:


> PINK <3 March 2013

congratulations hun on team :pink:

lrxjessica; I had loads of old clothes from my son.. but when we passed the year of trying point i sold them all thinking i might not be able to have another (wasnt getting cycles at all) I sold them all. I am absolutely gutted... it would cost be about £300 to replace them all as 99% of it all was from next. This time round just dont have the money to spend that much on clothes sob. 

Smanderson; it is better to be prepared hun. Id rather have a little something i end up not needing, than having to panick about needing something i haven't got. i have no shops close to me that sell clothes and theres no guaruntee my sister/parents would have the money this time to help if i had an emergency clothes/nappy situation lol. So im preparing for everything and then if i dont end up needing the tiny baby things, I will either sell them on (apart from what i kept from Seth as they will go in his memory box) OR donate them to the NICU if its nappies/vests/babygrows. Thats what i did with 4 of seths old outfits and nappies.. i sent them upto the NICU at the hospital.. wish id kept them now lol but at least they went to a good cause x


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> LilMrs224 said:
> 
> 
> PINK <3 March 2013
> 
> congratulations hun on team :pink:
> 
> lrxjessica; I had loads of old clothes from my son.. but when we passed the year of trying point i sold them all thinking i might not be able to have another (wasnt getting cycles at all) I sold them all. I am absolutely gutted... it would cost be about £300 to replace them all as 99% of it all was from next. This time round just dont have the money to spend that much on clothes sob.
> 
> Smanderson; it is better to be prepared hun. Id rather have a little something i end up not needing, than having to panick about needing something i haven't got. i have no shops close to me that sell clothes and theres no guaruntee my sister/parents would have the money this time to help if i had an emergency clothes/nappy situation lol. So im preparing for everything and then if i dont end up needing the tiny baby things, I will either sell them on (apart from what i kept from Seth as they will go in his memory box) OR donate them to the NICU if its nappies/vests/babygrows. Thats what i did with 4 of seths old outfits and nappies.. i sent them upto the NICU at the hospital.. wish id kept them now lol but at least they went to a good cause xClick to expand...

Ohh no im gutted for you :hugs: my sis got rid of all her baby stuff last year when she moved as we weren't showing any signs of being interested LOL she is so upset with herself now bless. I guess its just the law of sod sometimes but at least you can have lots of shiny new stuff :thumbup:

I agree its definitely better to be prepared and have plenty rather than scratching around when you really need something :thumbup: my first niece was a premmie and i know my sis was grateful for all the help she got at the time so i will do the same as you and donate anything we dont use :thumbup:

Thanks to you i feel much more in control now, i have my spreadsheet and i feel like i know what we need - even though it looks like we need a medium sized lottery win to fund it haha :haha:


----------



## Almostmom

Team Pink. :kiss: April 2013


----------



## ....Jess....

*Team Pink* due 25th march 2013 :):cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations on team :pink: Jess and Almostmom :happydance:


glad i helped smanderson :D hehe are you in uk or somewhere else hun? If you look in charity shops/thrift stores..you can find some really nice things. You gotta look real good though lol. I need to write my list out soon haha 24 weeks tomorrow so its closing in. I wanted to be ready by the time im 30 weeks but dont think that will happen. If im ready for 35 weeks then i'll be happy, then if baby decides to come early im prepared for it. Need to start saving a small fortune too for bus rides/taxi etc for when i go into labour and once he is born for hubby visiting. Although iv told him if im only in a short time then he doesnt have to come every day. Hopefully max ill be in is one night *crosses fingers* xx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> congratulations on team :pink: Jess and Almostmom :happydance:
> 
> 
> glad i helped smanderson :D hehe are you in uk or somewhere else hun? If you look in charity shops/thrift stores..you can find some really nice things. You gotta look real good though lol. I need to write my list out soon haha 24 weeks tomorrow so its closing in. I wanted to be ready by the time im 30 weeks but dont think that will happen. If im ready for 35 weeks then i'll be happy, then if baby decides to come early im prepared for it. Need to start saving a small fortune too for bus rides/taxi etc for when i go into labour and once he is born for hubby visiting. Although iv told him if im only in a short time then he doesnt have to come every day. Hopefully max ill be in is one night *crosses fingers* xx

Im in Kent and i just noticed your in Castle Douglas hehe our pudding is going to be named after where your from how cool :thumbup:

i'll start checking out the charity shops :thumbup: i have noticed the main shops prices for packs of sleepsuits seem to be more or less the same :shrug: and there i was hunting for a bargain LOL 

Good idea setting time to be sorted, i just kept thinking by the time im massive LOL :dohh: its going to be very expensive but if we can break the cost down monthly hopefully wont feel too painful :thumbup:

How long is the usual to stay in? Im pretty sure my sis and SIL were home the same day but its been a few years all a bit fuzzy LOL :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> Im in Kent and i just noticed your in Castle Douglas hehe our pudding is going to be named after where your from how cool :thumbup:
> 
> i'll start checking out the charity shops :thumbup: i have noticed the main shops prices for packs of sleepsuits seem to be more or less the same :shrug: and there i was hunting for a bargain LOL
> 
> Good idea setting time to be sorted, i just kept thinking by the time im massive LOL :dohh: its going to be very expensive but if we can break the cost down monthly hopefully wont feel too painful :thumbup:
> 
> How long is the usual to stay in? Im pretty sure my sis and SIL were home the same day but its been a few years all a bit fuzzy LOL :flower:

haha omg thats so cool lol

Places like asda and tesco are good if you just want little white vests and sleepsuits, you can get packs for about £7 i think. Sleepsuits you can either get in blue or pink in packs too. I prefer to buy the single ones so iv got all different lol. Matalan have a lot of nice baby things in just now. I need to check out the charity shops here to see if i can find any nice clothes at a bargain price :) To be honest most of my stuff this time is 2nd hand... cot was £20, i just sanded it down and stained it when i got it (when i was 12 weeks), pram was £60, gave it a good wash at lady had stored it in loft.. its a hauck malibu pooh doodle brown all in one.. its lovely. Swinging crib was £40 including mattress and a little bedding set. I dont mind things like that 2nd hand.. only thing i wouldnt want second hand is steriliser and bottles, dummys etc. 

With my son i was in 2 days after he was born.. they wanted me in for more but i discharged us... they didnt give me the correct information so i saw no problem discharging us. Took 5 days for someone to give us the real reason theyd wanted us to stay in. This time round again it depends on how things go, but if i have a perfectly smooth birth with no problems and Ethan is all good then its 2 hours :happydance: but think i would stay for 6 as then they could do his hearing test and i wont have to go back to the hospital. I really hope i can be in and out as quick as possible this time. My sister was in for 48 hours with most of her children as she had gestational diabeties.. so they had to keep an eye on babys blood sugars etc xxx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> haha omg thats so cool lol
> 
> Places like asda and tesco are good if you just want little white vests and sleepsuits, you can get packs for about £7 i think. Sleepsuits you can either get in blue or pink in packs too. I prefer to buy the single ones so iv got all different lol. Matalan have a lot of nice baby things in just now. I need to check out the charity shops here to see if i can find any nice clothes at a bargain price :) To be honest most of my stuff this time is 2nd hand... cot was £20, i just sanded it down and stained it when i got it (when i was 12 weeks), pram was £60, gave it a good wash at lady had stored it in loft.. its a hauck malibu pooh doodle brown all in one.. its lovely. Swinging crib was £40 including mattress and a little bedding set. I dont mind things like that 2nd hand.. only thing i wouldnt want second hand is steriliser and bottles, dummys etc.
> 
> With my son i was in 2 days after he was born.. they wanted me in for more but i discharged us... they didnt give me the correct information so i saw no problem discharging us. Took 5 days for someone to give us the real reason theyd wanted us to stay in. This time round again it depends on how things go, but if i have a perfectly smooth birth with no problems and Ethan is all good then its 2 hours :happydance: but think i would stay for 6 as then they could do his hearing test and i wont have to go back to the hospital. I really hope i can be in and out as quick as possible this time. My sister was in for 48 hours with most of her children as she had gestational diabeties.. so they had to keep an eye on babys blood sugars etc xxx

Whaaat.... 2 hours????? thats crazy talk LOL i cant believe they let you out after 2 hours, id be like...think i mis heard haha :haha: mind it would be nice just to be at home :flower:

Thats terrible they didnt tell you the real reason for keeping you in, outrageous :growlmad: hope it wasnt too serious :hugs:

Ah, your giving me ideas now lol am gonna check freecycle and netmums to see if i can spot a bargain :thumbup: ASDA stuff looks really good, is the quality ok? or does it not matter, i heard loads of onesies get chucked out with stains and stuff :shrug:

keep thinking im feeling bubs but then i wonder if its just a muscle twitch LOL its really faint though so i dunno, cant wait to be sure with the big kicks and jabs :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Smanderson said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Whaaat.... 2 hours????? thats crazy talk LOL i cant believe they let you out after 2 hours, id be like...think i mis heard haha :haha: mind it would be nice just to be at home :flower:
> 
> Thats terrible they didnt tell you the real reason for keeping you in, outrageous :growlmad: hope it wasnt too serious :hugs:
> 
> Ah, your giving me ideas now lol am gonna check freecycle and netmums to see if i can spot a bargain :thumbup: ASDA stuff looks really good, is the quality ok? or does it not matter, i heard loads of onesies get chucked out with stains and stuff :shrug:
> 
> keep thinking im feeling bubs but then i wonder if its just a muscle twitch LOL its really faint though so i dunno, cant wait to be sure with the big kicks and jabs :haha:
> 
> yup lol 2 hours, think its the standard 6 if its your first child though. I just want to be in and out resting at home. Iv never been away from Seth since he was 2 weeks old lol and he doesnt like to settle for daddy.
> 
> Asda stuff is really good hun, Seth had a lot of Asda stuff. I dont have an asda here.. or a tesco that sells cloths.. so unless i goto the next town i cant go clothes shopping. Yeah its more vests that get chucked out unless it leaks out the sides on the sleepsuit.. if your quick enough in getting it into the wash then you can get the stains out somethimes.
> 
> OOO It will be baby!! I started feeling seth at 18 weeks:) I started feeling little flutters from this one at 12 weeks along and they gradually got harder and harder lol... now my poor bladder is abused all day every day lol x
> 
> Oh and it was jaundice that seth had. All the midwife said was he might sleep through feeds and since id been having to wake him every 2 hours on the dot i said i can do that as easily at home. 5 days later i got told if his jaundice had got really bad he could have developed cerebal paulsy. I was not impressed in the slightest at not being given the right information. It was a lady who had been in theatre with us that finally told us on one of the days we had seth up for his daily blood tests xClick to expand...


----------



## Smanderson

Wow, 2 hours just seems so quick, oh thank goodness for the 6 hours with the first, think im gonna be in shock hehe :haha: How old is Seth now? his pic on your avatar is so cute :flower:

I am gobsmacked they could have let you leave without knowing about the cerbal paulsy risk....its terrible, i hope you gave them a flea in their ear when you found out :nope:

I hope its bubs, am worrying myself something has gone wrong, no idea why really, i guess its just been a while since the sickness stopped and all i have to remind me is a fat belly and very very faint feelings :shrug: i have a scan on 7th so hope that will put my mind at rest :thumbup:

I'll have to make a trip to asda in the holidays and stock up :thumbup: i'll make sure i get plenty of vests and bibs too :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont think ive been in here for a bit :S lol but hey ho im having a baby girl (the lady who took us thinks as there was no penis but thats not to say its hiding lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe dont worry if you want you can normally stay longer, either for one night or 2 depending on the hospital. 

Seth is 3 of the 4th of december :D thanks hun i love the pic I'v got it in colour hanging on the wall. 

i did give them a mouth full hun coz there was a doctor there who talked to us like a piece of shit. 

I know how it feels hun, i still worry all the time. ot long till your scan though :D and then you can see bubs again <3 I can't wait for my tummy to go hard properly instead of only when im stood up lol.

Wish i could goto asda but i'll just have to stick to shopping online lol x


----------



## Smanderson

Oh phew! Thank god they dont just turf you out after the stitches LOL :dohh: i guess i'll just go with what is best at the time but im glad there is a bit of choice :thumbup:

Awww bless his heart, perfect age gap too :thumbup: he will be able to look out for his little bro :flower:

So glad im not the only one fussing hehe i guess its hard cos you love them so much i wish we could see them whenever we wanted to LOL :cloud9: not long a couple of weeks now :happydance: so glad we already know he's a he :winkwink:

Online is way easier, i might do that LOL :thumbup: i think im gonna do my christmas shopping online too :thumbup: have you done much christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry, do you think you will go for a private one to confirm? x


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> I dont think ive been in here for a bit :S lol but hey ho im having a baby girl (the lady who took us thinks as there was no penis but thats not to say its hiding lol

Congratulations Cherry :D do you have any more scans where you could get it confirmed? 

Smanderson: hehe ask your midwife when you next see them what the rules are on how long you stay at your hospital :) 
Yeah we had wanted the 2nd before he was 2 but hey an extra year is good. Im not sure how he's going to be though as he doesn't like loud noises and really doesnt like children crying as it sets him off too. 
I think we all worry, would be nice to have our own ultrasound machine lol to check once a week baby is ok. :D when is your scan.. my next one is on the 20th December. 
It is easier but the delivery charges can be rediculous sometimes. I have got everything for Seth, although hes not got much and a couple other bits for other people but still lots to get. Most are getting boxes of biscuits this year lol. My mum wants some more slippers like i got her last year which is easy and only £12 and my mums said my dad is after Mrs Browns Boys Season 2 so ill be getting him that. Also got seths birthday present sorted out, just need to get his little party organised. then get the rest of christmas stuff and make sure iv got everything in for christmas dinner... for the first time ever my parents are coming to mine for their christmas dinner instead of my sisters so im really looking forward to it. Will be the first time iv ever cooked christmas dinner :D


----------



## Sarahrei

Team Pink!


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope hun, Im pretty sure that was the last one. I'll let my midwife know when i see her. I think we'll just stick to baby being pink since we didnt see no boy parts. I just wish she looked a bit more oh wells. Better not over do pink things lol incase baby comes out a boy ill have to go and re-shop. Said to mum ill save money aside for when baby is here and then go mental on buying things lol. xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Good plan hun, will defo be asking :thumbup: although its ages till my next appointment, oh well i guess it would drive me nuts if i had to keep going but i do like your idea of a personal scan hehe :haha: mines on 7th so 2 weeks to go woohoo :happydance: how lovely you get to see your bubs again so close to christmas, a lovely bonus pressie :thumbup:

oh it took us ages to conceive we were trying for 8 months and as we hadnt had any i was scared it was a fertility issue but i think they come when they are meant to :thumbup: Im sure Seth will be fine, he will get used to the new routines in no time :hugs:

I know what you mean about delivery charges, shocking sometimes but then again the shops are going to be crazy, its getting so busy already i dont think i will manage 5 minutes LOL am going to try and do most of my x mas shopping online. Plus the ASDA down here is quite far for me so i would probs spend close to delivery charge on petrol hehe

Your x mas biscuit idea is genius, will probably steal it for my nans and my sis and the inlaws hehe im defo going to have to pick it up a gear and start buying pressies this week less than 5 weeks to go eak!

Ohh i picked up a pack of 3 weeny dummies today so cute and i got a bargain on baby shampoo in mothercare they had them reduced to £1.80 from £3.16 so i grabbed the last one in the shop hehe ohh and i got a pack of 7 bibs as was thinking about what you said about them saving the onesies :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations on team :pink: Sarahrei :happydance:

aww thats a shame hun! hehe thats a good idea though about saving the money till baby comes and then going on a shopping spree! 

Smanderson; It would be so good wouldnt it lol. I was surprised they scanned so close to christmas.. i have this one, then one at 32 and one at 36 weeks :) Cant wait to compare Ethans growth chart to what seths was at that stage. 

It took us 15 months. its scary isnt it.. when you suddenly think oh my god it might not happen. Even though id had seth i thought the implant had messed up my body. wed actually stopped trying when i got pregnant lol I thank 50 shades of grey :haha: I hope he does get used to it, poor boy has a lot going on at the moment so a new baby is just going to add onto that. 


haha Co-Op hun! big boxes of biscuits for £2.50. Also tesco have little boxes of forero rocher £4 buy one get one free and guylian chocolates for £2.50. lol makes it a lot cheaper.. im hoping they are still on offer when we get paid again so i can get some more. 5 weeks.. shit thats close lol i best get my finger out my ass lol 

awww i have a 2 pack of closer to nature dummies for ethan, the orthadontic ones. thats a damn good price for the shampoo too. I got 24 packs of nappies for £12 in wilkinsons ;) lol they were selling them off. I dug out bags of seths old things yesterday and found my stash of burp cloths :D so dont think ill need any more. I just need to sit down and count how much i have of each now so i can mark what i do and dont have on my spread sheet. Iv started highlighting the things i already have and theres an awful lot of white boxes lol. Oh yes save the sleepsuits... lol so much easier and cheaper to chuck bibs in the wash/bin than sleepsuits xxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Oh wow thats loads of scans, i think i only get the 20 week one and thats it till he's here :( im really hoping for a good scan pic as we have had really poor ones up to now, we can see him great on screen but somehow the pics always come out rubbish :nope: Very cool that you can compare their growth at each stage hun :thumbup: so interesting, wonder how similar they will be :shrug:

Funny it was similar for us, we decide to take a break from all the ovulation tests and temping and just get on with living for once and that was the month it happened. weird, i am convinced it was all the stress that stopped things happening the way they should :shrug: but yeah was really freaked out, i had convinced myself i had polysistic ovaries ...what a random thing to think i had :dohh:

Poor Seth, i hope its not serious :hugs: he must be getting excited for his birthday too bless, not long now :D ooohh Co-Op we were saying last week we need to pop in as they seem to have some great deals on at the minute, will make sure we pick up some boxes while we there :thumbup:

Is there a difference between burp cloths and muslins? I saw some burp thingy in mothercare today but i wasnt sure if it was one of those things newbies spend our money on when other things work just as well LOL i think i might have a look on ebay too see if i can bag a bargain on there hehe :haha: my spreadsheet is looking sorowful too plenty to buy not much ticked off haha oh well, maybe after christmas we will have a few more bits to tick off :thumbup:

Is that good for nappies then? I seen some deals but seems so much to me LOL but i guess i will learn hehe :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

:D i know i cant wait for them, they are growth scans because seth was small and because i had pre-eclampsia last time round.. they want to make sure ethan is growing properly. My pics didnt come out too good for the 12 week scan.. but my 21 week scan was brilliant.. you could even see his bits lol .
They are supposed to stick a chart into my notes with the measurements on it but they dont... so this next scan will be the first time i get to see. At 21 weeks she said he was 1lb, but i know not to trust their weight guesses. 

I agree hun, i think the stress just stops it from happening. My best friend has started trying and shes had :BFN: for 4 months... but iv told her to stop stressing over it and just go about things normal. but her fella told me shes only having sex when a phone app says shes ovulating.. so i dont wanna put much on that since a phone app can be really wrong. :D you thought exactly the same as me!! I know i have 1 cyst on my left ovary so i automatically thought omg its PCOS! 

Its not serious at the moment with seth. He has delayed speech and hasnt made any progress with it over the last year. He also has some issues with loud noises and food which can be soft markers for autism. So he has to now on top of speech therapy, see occupational therapy, and an education visitor who will try get him ready for nursery and school. And this is on top of his pediatric specialist.. but thankfully he now only has to see her once a year to make sure he is growing in "proportion" . I am so so hoping that Ethan has none of these problems. 

He is more excited for christmas because his electric car came the other day and he woke up while we were putting it together lol. So he had a little test drive then we put it away again lol. I am doing him a little party on the saturday after his birthday (which is my bday lol) so i think he will get his presents then off other people but he has a big road/rail set from us that he picked himself out of wilkinsons lol. 

Co-op i think is pretty expensive for some stuff but they normally have a few good deals on. The biscuits should be on the christmas isle... thats where they are in our store. 

No difference hun, my burp cloths are muslins. You can get fancy burp cloths but they are tiny so i dont see the point in them.. they aint going to soak up much. I have though seen some dribble bibs that look like the old western hankercheifs!! They are so cool im going to get some for Ethan, iv only seen them in next so far though. 

Oops hahaha i meant to say wiped not nappies.. i think id have a heart attack if id managed to get that many nappies for that price lol. They are pretty expensive to be honest, I use pampers for the micro ones as so far they are the only brand i have found who sell the micro nappies. But i will be using Huggies for size 1/2. Then I will just use Wilkinsons own nappies, they are fab but iv never used them for under size 3 so id rather stick with what i know. After christmas.. i will be looking at the big boxes of nappies, as it works out cheaper in the long run spending £12 on a big box than £7 for a little pack. Wilkinsons nappies are £4 per pack so also works out cheaper in that respect. Seth wears them, i bought some huggies size 4+ for him but they dont even seem to be as good for him as the wilkinsons ones lol. 

Wipes are also quite expensive to buy if you want brand named ones. Normally £1-2 a pack or more. And thats just for one. You can get boxes of 6 johnsons ones normally for £5 in semi-chem. I need to hunt for my nappy cream too, I use a yellow tubed one called Kamilosan. Its a little pricey but it works magic. And it is so much better than sudocreme. I would not never ever put soducreme on either of my sons's bums. I think it hurts them if their bum is really sore already where as kamilosan doesnt. AND it smells bloody gorgeous lol x


----------



## Smanderson

Poor Seth, im sure he will be ok hun, he is still young and from what i have seen with nieces and nephews (not an expert by any stretch) but they seem to grow out of these things. DH's nephews has terrible speech issues for so long i used to worry about them but didnt want to upset anyone but his oldest nephew is 8 and so so clever and he speaks better than i do now LOL :thumbup: i know its different for everyone but i hope he gets on ok :hugs:

Bless his heart, he sounds the cutest little boy ever i really hope he has a fantastic birthday :hugs: 

Im glad they are giving you plenty of scans to monitor growth hun and its a bonus for you to see Ethan again :thumbup: i think this will be our last scan :( i dont think i will cope well without more scans but cant afford any more private ones, the gender scan was our luxury blow out LOL now our money has to go on bubs :thumbup:

LOL how weird we both thought of PCOS, must be one of the google results for TCC issues or something hehe :dohh: I really feel for your friend, its so horrible worrying and feeling something is wrong but the worst is the constant BFN's they are soul destroying :nope: Maybe she could try the shoulder stand, seems to have worked for a lot of my friends, they roll on to shoulders with legs in the air for as long as they can :shrug: maybe its just another crazy thing that dont work and bubs comes when the time is right :thumbup:

Ohh i have seen those neckchief bibs, they have them in the mothercare here and debenhams :thumbup: they are very cool looking LOL i might buy a set for outings haha :haha: Thanks for the advice on the burp cloths, i wondered if it was one of those things that are money for old rope LOL but wasnt sure if i was being silly :dohh:

Thats really good to know about the nappies as i wasnt sure if the own brands are any good but there is a wilkinsons opposite my work here so i can go and get their nappies easily :thumbup: happydays :happydance: im sure will save a fortune getting own brands phew!!

I have just googled the nappy cream kamilosan and saved the page so i can go and stock up hehe seen it on amazon for £4.09 for 50g (no idea if thats good or bad LOL) i been buying wipes when i see them on offer, they have huggies for 80p in wilkinsons at the minute, are the own brand ones any good? i have sensitive skin so i worry bubs might inherit it too :dohh: mind you, i have to use non bio which i think is baby friendly so i guess that means we have the washing stuff in already hehe :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

yup i am hoping he is just going to start one day and think "im going to speak now". he was pretty quick on the physical side of things and is also really clever that way. we have to watch what we buy him as most things age specific are too simple for him. 


thanks hun :D to me hes the cutest little man ever haha but im his mummy. he has his moments though of being a complete little terror. I cant wait for his bday too, hes been trying to get into his present since we got it lol 

I'm glad too. You never know you might end up with other scans too. if baby is measuring behind or anything at your anomoly scan then you get more. Also if there are any issues throughout pregnancy like reduced movement etc then you may be scanned for that... thats why i had extra scans with seth.. they were all emergency ones. 

I hated the BFN's. when i got my BFP i didnt even look properly because i was expecting another negative lol. I think she has tried that position. She has been on birth control for a long time and her and partner are heavy smokers so that wont be helping matters. I keep telling her to give up but she wont. 

hehe i was looking online before and asda, tesco and next all have them in. your welcome.. i think burp cloths are a necessity lol. 

Sometimes the own brand nappies are better than named brands. And generally a lot cheaper too :) Thats about the average price for that cream, a little more expensive than others, but you only need a tiny but and it seems to work so much better so i think its worth it :) 
The own brand baby wipes are sometimes good, sometimes rubbish. Tesco ones in the green and purple packs are ok but not the best. Wilkinsons own are the same... ok for more solid poo's and cleaning pees, but not so good for runny poo's or sticky ones for that matter. I try stick to pampers or huggies wipes but always look for the offers. 
Non-bio is whats reccommended for babies. I will have to start stocking up on that too soon. with seth i used persil non bio and their sensitive conditioner :) once he hit 1 though i started using bio. I'll need to get some soon so i can get all the old clothes iv got washed and put away so they are nice and clean and ready for ethan :) Goes on the list after getting the nursery finished i think lol x


----------



## mita

Team Blue....All boys club :)


----------



## sethsmummy

mita said:


> Team Blue....All boys club :)

congratulations hun!! Welcome to team :blue: xx


----------



## Smanderson

Im sure he will start when he is ready hun :hugs: one of my friends said she didnt speak till she was 4 and it turned out her mum kept talking to her so she didnt feel the need to :shrug: but one day she just started talking...and hasnt stopped since haha

LOL i guess all mums love thier babies so much they all think theirs are the best hehe but Seth really is super cute :flower: 

Have you joined that NCT thing? I heard from a colleague its good but i dunno, its £40 a year but might be worth it :shrug:

I would love extra scans but i imagine its very stressful if you need them if bubs is not growing etc :dohh: defo cant afford another private one double :dohh: im not good at being patient but im going to beg the scan tech for a half decent pic as its all we are likely to have for 20 very long weeks :baby:

LOL i had booked an appointment to see doc to discuss infertility :haha: i decided i better take a test (an hour before the appointment) and was convinced i had line eyes so we got a digital test and there it was 1-2 weeks pregnant...wow....of all the times or all the days :rofl: this baby has a sense of humour alright :haha:

She defo needs to give up the fags, him too, will make a big difference, we both used to smoke but gave up when we bought our house, we just couldnt afford it and i sometimes wonder if it took the extra time for our systems to regulate again :shrug: i know someone on IVF still smoking, crazy how smoking can twist your mind in to thinking its ok...im sure she will give up when she is ready :thumbup:

I will defo stick to pampers/huggies wipes then, not worth it if the cheaper ones arent any good is more of a waste of money but im so glad to know about the wilkinsons nappies will start stocking up :thumbup:

I think im only going to wash a few new baby bits incase i need to take them back if he is too big LOL but will need to buy a chest of drawers first :thumbup: im waiting for the xmas sales, hope there are some bargains to be had this year :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG this is so scary lol I did the same! I booked my appointment for the monday morning to talk about being checked for infertility problems, and just randomly did a test on the Friday night and got my positive! When i went in the doc said what can i do for you.. i said " weeeellll i was coming to try get help with getting pregnant.. but erm.. now im pregnant" :haha:

A lot of people have said that, but at least we know we have given him the best possible chance even if all the appointments do annoy us with people with their different views on how we should be doing things. Sometimes it feels like they are just calling you a bad parent and it sucks. 

We sure do hun :D i cant wait to see the pics we got done of him yesterday, he laughed in every single one :) will have to show you if we buy any 

I've never heard of NCT... what is it?

its not too stressfull for me to be honest because i know its just because its going to be a small baby like Seth was and its not an actual problem. Well i hope anyway lol. I hope its a nice tech you get and they give you one or two really good pictures :D 

yeah iv told her but shell listen when shes ready. omg i didnt think you could get IVF if you smoked as it can hinder the process. 

I'm waiting till after christmas to stock up as where i will be putting the nappies.. is currently my christmas present hiding place lol 

Thats a good idea hun. Most of my stuff is hand me downs from seth or my nephew so im ok to wash them.. but if i buy anything brand new i wont wash it unless its made a coming home outfit. Went through all my stuff today and i seriously need a load of new born stuff... wish id never sold all seths really nice stuff. January sales are hopefully going to be awsome!! 

xx


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe how funny we both did the same thing LOL :haha: i more or less said the same thing to my doc and i had the test which i sort of waved as i said it but was conscious it had pee on it so put it back in my bag feeling rather embarrassed LOL :blush:

ohh i think your absolutely doing the right thing hun, its better to give him every opportunity you can and im sure it will all help :hugs: i feel for you hun, i hate feeling judged, its awful and i feel like my bump is too big and have done since the beginning, cos im self conscious i have convinced myself everyone that looks at me thinks the same - cant shake it and it really bothers me so i really feel for you feeling judged :hug:

Although i have to say i have never though anything like that about my SIL but i didnt want to say anything about the speech cos i thought it would upset her to talk about so maybe its people trying to be tactful and failing miserably :hugs:

A lady at work and my mum mentioned the NCT when i was panicking about not knowing anything LOL here is the link https://www.nct.org.uk/ its a charity to help parents basically, well as far as i can tell. Seems like if you join you have a group and go through pregnancy and early years together a bit like here but in your local area :thumbup: no idea if its any good :shrug:

Thanks hun, everything crossed for a decent piccy :thumbup: im glad it wasnt stressful for you hun, sounds like you have great support from doc and midwife, im not convinced mine would be as good....they hadnt even told me to fill in the form to get free prescriptions, i just assumed it was a given :dohh: am going to fill it in and hand it in this week as i have a eye infection and managed to get the prescription free even though i didnt have the card which was ace, well done sainsburys :thumbup:

Oh i didnt know you couldnt have IVF while smoking but she did say her doc put down non smoker and told her to quit but she hasnt :shrug: silly really if will impact on how it works and then she will be gutted if it goes wrong, will mention it next time i see her 

Oh bless you, we have very few hiding places here too, theres like no storage in this house :dohh: im sooo looking forward to the Jan sales hehe and then next christmas will be our puddings first ever christmas!! how cute is that!! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

hahahah omg at the pee :haha: im glad i didnt do that


Dont worry hun i think every looking at me is saying " look at her.. shes so fat" as sometimes i just dont think i look pregnant at all! And im much bigger than i was with seth too. Its funny how we judge ourselves when were only changing because theres a little miracle growing inside of us!

haha yeah, thankfully the speech therapist is really supportive as we've told her everything weve done and tried for him. Im just scared of pushing him too hard if there is a proper reason hes not talking. 

Aaa cool i think id rather stick with BnB.. im not really good with people i dont know in person.. and tend not to put myself in the situation where theres a big group of people i dont know. 

hehe it should be marked on your national insurance number anyway hun so they could check. Iv not got a maternity exemption card... since in scotland prescriptions are free anyway plus my husband is on jobseekers at the moment so other things are free also. 

Theres a lot of rules around IVF, is it on the NHS or private? If its on the NHS then your not meant to smoke, be within a certain weight etc etc 

well i have a big storage cupboard which is full as it has seths electric car hidden away while its "been sent to santa", and my airing cupboard. but i dont really have anything in it apart from clothes so im using that. In our bedrooms (we have 2) we have 2 small built in wardrobes for clothes although they are filled with crap at the moment lol. Need to sort them out and get all seth and ethans clothes ironed and hung up. 

awww first christmas is amazing.. seth was only 3 weeks old so we didnt get him anything... didnt see the point lol he slept through most of the day but he had his little santa suit on 

https://i48.tinypic.com/zqt0j.jpg Seth in his santa suit

and just since im sharing pics.. here his first every picture at 15 mins old in NICU with daddy 
https://i45.tinypic.com/25p78ck.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

It was SO embarrassing LOL never again haha :dohh: your right its silly feeling fat or too big we are growing people LOL but i just cant shake the feeling, i would never have thought i would feel this way and anyone i mention it too says not to be silly but i cant help it, i need to lose weight anyways and always had a jelly belly but now i think i have jelly on top of my prego belly :haha: think thats why i look so big :dohh: im glad im not alone feeling it though :hugs:

Yeah i was thinking that BnB is pretty much the same support but free and you dont have to go out LOL :haha:

It sounds to me like your doing all the right things to help him but not push too hard so im sure it will all come together when he is ready :hugs: and im sure the speech therapist would say if there was anything else to do or if they felt there was a reason, i think kids dance to their own tune and do things when they are ready :thumbup:

I think its private but i have to admit i never asked too many questions was just so surprised she not giving up the fags for the bubs but is going through IVF seems a bit weird not to do everything you can to help but to go so far if that makes sense?

Oh i didnt know it was on national insurance thingy, wonder why we have to fill out that form, seems a bit stupid having had 3 scans already you would think that would be enough LOL then again the NHS never makes much sense :haha:

Owww wow such cute piccies!! love love love the santa outfit :D im defo geting our pudding and pudding outfit..would be rude not to LOL and how cool having a pic of lil Seth at 15 mins old, VERY cute :flower:

Bless him, it sounds like a very special first christmas :) im really looking forward to our too :D although it does mean i will be back to work by then :dohh:

Our spare rooms filled with crap too LOL i keep telling DH we need to sort it so we can prepare bubs room but he is tiling the bathroom so the room is full of DIY rubbish :dohh: hopefully he will finish it soon so we can start sorting the room out and will finally be able to put all the things we are collecting in some form of order :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry huni, i am a very big lady so i know how you feel. hehe i have jelly on my jelly pmsl :haha: But i know i can try loose it once bubs is here so i try not to worry about it just now. there is a thread on here ill link it for you plus size and pregnant.. a lot of support for ladies who are bigger. You might not be a big lady (i cant remember if weve said haha) but if your feeling "big" then its sure helpfull to have the support there 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1134343-plus-size-pregnant-join-here.html


Thanks hun :D haha i know one day hes going to start and well just be thinking "oh my god shut up" lol 

hmm private have different rules, but i would have thought if shes willing to fork out for ivf shed have done everything in her power to help it work. but never mind lol everybody to their own 

yeah thats why when you fill out a prescription you have to put your NI number on it. but they dont check it till afterwards i dont think so seeing the card is just another way for them to confirm it. so much better now they are free for everyone in scotland though!

hehe i love it.. i have a few really really cute ones from when he was a baby. That 15 minute old one was the first time i saw him... i didnt get to see him properly till the day after he was born. So tiny and all bruised and battered.. poor little soldier, thankfully the stitches came off after a few days. 

It was hun we spent it with family :) (and got stuck in the snow lol) awww book yourself a few days off over christmas if you can as its so nice to just sit for a few days after their first and play with all the new toys lol 

lol my other half takes nothing to do with doing the kids room. hehe i wanted to paint a mural on the walls (one on each side for each child) but its damn woodchip wallpaper on the walls so the paint wont go on properly and i dont dare strip the wallpaper as its such a pain in the ass to get that stuff off lol. I might just have to buy 2 big canvases and paint on them instead of the walls for the time being and maybe once baby is a little older i can strip the walls and start from scratch. My hubby and I are in a JCB bedroom ahaha iv not painted over it yet so we have a huge JCB painted on the wall xxx

Our spare rooms filled with crap too LOL i keep telling DH we need to sort it so we can prepare bubs room but he is tiling the bathroom so the room is full of DIY rubbish hopefully he will finish it soon so we can start sorting the room out and will finally be able to put all the things we are collecting in some form of order


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks for that hun, will defo join :thumbup: i lost loads of weight last year but been putting it back on slowly, managed to keep in a size 16 was baggy in a 14 at my best :dohh: and now maternity 16 but worry it wont last long :dohh: defo want to lose it all after the pregnancy :thumbup: i still go to slimming world meetings but feeling so tired these days i dunno if i can keep it up :shrug:

LOL thats what my friend is like, she jibber jabbers on haha but still think shes the best hehe her mother must have wondered how she managed to stay quiet for so long :haha:

aww no how come you couldnt see him for so long? im so scared about giving birth i dont know if i need more or less info :dohh: i said to DH yesterday lets not worry about it till doc/midwife starts talking about it :blush:

aww i will defo try to get some time off, maybe do the pants maternity pay for a month so i can have the whole month at home :thumbup: i dunno if we can afford it though, i guess time will tell :flower:

I dont blame you i wouldnt want to tackle it either, very hard taking paper off at the best of times but chip is gonna be a headache, we have it in our small room and have just ignored LOL

Do you mean JCB as in the big yellow truck thing? LOL too funny, we havent painted our room since we moved in either LOL are you very arty then hun? i couldnt draw a stick man hehe :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun :D there is a few new ladies joined us at the moment. I deffo know how you feel, im a size 24/26 atm. the slimmest iv been is a size 14 and i am determined to get back there again once ethan comes along! Is slimming world good?

hahahaha that ticked me.. i used to love jibber jabbers haha ... seth sounds like one of them sometimes when he laughs. 

I had an assisted Delivery so had to be stitched where they cut me to get the vontouse and foreceps in. And i also had strep B so he needed monitered for 2 hours after birth. Also they cut his head during the delivery with the foreceps as my contractions had stopped. so he was took straight to NICU as soon as he was born, they didnt let me see him before they took him but my husband went with him for an hour. Personally i dont think they let me see him because they thought the damage to his head was worse. He was brought to me at 12:30 am but i was still numb and midwife wouldnt help me see him/hold him and she took him away again after 20 minutes. I had to ask for him at 8:30 am or lord knows how long it would have been! 

I think the more prepared you are the better, i was a right mess when things started going different to how id thought they would. I have told the hospital this time though they come nowhere near me with vontouse or foreceps. If anything starts going wrong i want a c-section. It took me a year to heal from the damage they did to me.. but the hospital is now under investigation so dont let that scare you.. not all hospitals are the same!!

:) when your working out how well off you will be make sure you count in tax credits/child benefit and working tax credits if your partner works over 24 hours :) 

in my old flat i started taking woodchip down... got half way through one wall and gave up pmsl. 

I sure do hun, he loves all things JCB just now. I can be when i want to be but i have to be in the right mood to do it lol. I cant draw things from imagination but if i have a pic in front of me then im not too bad. 

https://i47.tinypic.com/106gc2f.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Oh yes, Slimming world is the best, i lost 3 and a half stone in 6 monts and the food its lovely with plenty to munch on...mainly fruit and veg LOL but they are great and the group is so so supportive i would defo recommend :thumbup: i was up to a size 20 and went down to a 14 in that time so its defo worth giving a go, i found weight watchers didnt work for me, i like eating too much hehe :haha:

hehehe bless his heart, would love to hear him giggling away :haha:

That hospital sounds terrible, i cant understand how they get away with such awful behaviour :growlmad: especially when they went on to lie to you about why you needed to stay in and let you take him home with the risk of cerebal palsy....terrible. Are you able to go to a different hospital this time? :hugs: im glad to hear they are under investigation, truly shocking and how awful to damage you so much, that cant have been easy with a little bubs to look after either :hugs:

I agree, defo go for the c section if things dont look like they are going to plan, at least you know enough to be able to push for what is right for you. I think your right, i will start looking in to it more now i think :thumbup:

I get so confused with all the different tax credits, especially as it all keeps changing. Im not sure we will get much if anything as we both work full time but i still have uni debts and we have a whopper of a mortgage on a small house, prices are shocking these days :dohh:

I dont blame you giving up, it is the most awkward stuff known to walls LOL so annoying but i have yet to meet anyone who has never had it in their house LOL how did it become so wide spread :dohh: LOL your JCB wall is awesome hehe :thumbup: you are so good all arty i bet Seth loves it :thumbup: my poor little pudding will have to put up with finger painting and potato shapes :rofl:

Soz took me so long to reply, was dragged out to the shops and we ended up in mamas and papas i was gobsmacked by the price of outfits in there £30+ shocking [-X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

looks like team blue has taken over :)


----------



## sethsmummy

i might just have to see if there is one near me once bubba has come along sounds like its worth a try :D 

My best friend has his laugh as her ring tone ;) 

I have moved over 100 miles bk to scotland so am at a much better hospital this time WHERE I EVEN GET MY OWN TOILET/BATH/SHOWER DURING LABOUR AND AFTER I STAY IN A SINGLE ROOM WOOOOOHHHOOOOO

It wasnt so bad for me at the time.. it was the pains for a year afterwards that got me. 

do either of you earn over 50k on your own (not counting both together just individually) if not then you will get some tax credits/working tax :) unfortunately they dont take into account what you have going out of your bank.. only what is coming into it. 


hahaha you know finger painting is awsome!" Iv never done potato shapes with seth yyet... i think hed just try eat them lol . Thank you, jcb took me 3 weeks to do. then the day after seth found a pencil and drew on it :haha:

thats oki hun i check all through the day :D Wowee i wouldnt even venture into mamas and paps lol. Some places prices are rediculous for baby clothes! Its like next.. but they do have some good stuff at a half decent price. xx


----------



## Smanderson

ohhh phew!! thank goodness you dont have to go back to that disaster of a hospital! Very cool you get your own toilet/shower/bath you deserve to be pampered this time round after all you went through, so so glad you have moved :hugs:

wow you did an amazing job on the JCB typical he managed to scrible on it the next day :dohh: but still looks awesome :thumbup: i couldnt do anything even close even if i had a year (or two LOL)

No way not even close hehe oh good at least we will get something :thumbup: will probs put it in a savings account for rainy day or maybe even puddings future :thumbup: thanks for the info i just assumed we wouldnt get anything :dohh:

haha i can imagine doing something like that when i was a kid too but im looking forward to all these fun bits and ignoring all the bad screaming no sleep parts haha :haha:

its crazy expensive in there, we used to go in when we first found out and coo over the cute rooms they have set up, we went in today and all i kept saying was "HOW MUCH"!!!! haha funny how your perspective changes when you actually have to buy all the stuff lol :dohh: Primarni, Asda etc for me :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

me too hun! I could never have gone back there no matter how many other mummies have had a good experience. Im terrified this time but the midwives are aware of it. I am super excited on the own bathroom thing haha in the last hospital even whilst in labour.. there was no toilet in your room.. there was 2 down the hall so had to walk down to it with your ass hanging out the gown lol 

lol you would be surprised hun when you put your mind to it you can do more than you think you can. He has scribbled on the babys wall too when he was "helping" me decorate lol 

you should get child tax, working tax and child benefit hun :) I get £57 a week child tax (its higher when baby is under 1, or was when seth was under 1), and £20 a wee for seth in child benefit. Working tax was £73 when john was working 24 hours, dont get it now he has lost his job though. 

Its a shame they dont do the savings account for babies anymore, they stopped doing it last year but each child got £250 trust fund or if on low income/benefits they got £500. so seth has £500 in an account atm. The same with the scrapping health in pregnancy grant and changing rules for sure start maternity grant... it sucks but hey we will all manage :) 


you get used to the screaming and no sleeping to be honest hun.. and really it doesnt last too long if you get baby into a good routine (i didnt with seth but will be doing so with this one.. everyone has been warned if baby is sleeping you dont touch lol he will be in a routine)

:D asda stuff is good. Look on Kiddicare.com too hun sometimes they have good deals on! I got my stuff off a for sale free and wanted site on face book. haha facebook is a god send sometimes :) 

you anything nice planned for tonight? xx


----------



## Smanderson

:D asda stuff is good. Look on Kiddicare.com too hun sometimes they have good deals on! I got my stuff off a for sale free and wanted site on face book. haha facebook is a god send sometimes :) 

you anything nice planned for tonight? xx[/QUOTE]

I can only imagine hun but its great your at a new place, hopefully will give you more confidence in the and i hope you have a good midwife, they can really put your mind at rest too :thumbup: well, the ones i met have hehe they always seem so calm it amazes me - i tend to panic about things LOL

It does sound lovely having your own bathroom, a bit of privacy goes a long way :thumbup: hope our hospital is as good as yours :thumbup: i think we go on a look around at some point but i have to be honest i not really looked in to all that or any of the classes they do. I keep waiting for that magic time when they stop saying "when your further along" LOL have felt like they dont count me as prego until some magical time :haha:

Ohh bless him, what a cute little helper to have :flower: i remember my niece "helping" me and sis pain her living room ...the carpet was never the same again LOL :dohh:

Gosh that sounds like quite a bit of money, would defo subsidize some of my wage and maybe mean i could have a bit longer at home with bubs :thumbup: bit gutted to hear the savings thing is out the window but i guess it will be fine, its not like we ever had it so wont be missed too much, would just have helped for his future, although £250 will probably be about 50p in 10 yrs LOL

I hope we do get used to the screaming, cant imagine, just get the feeling it will go right through me hehe but i guess you reach zombie stage and it seems normal LOL also snuggles will probs make up for it all :flower:

No plans for tonight hun, just im a celeb and x factor results, will be checking out fb for free stuff LOL and kiddiecare :thumbup: thanks for the tip :hugs: how about you? xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe from the look of the top of that reply... do you do what i do where you copy and paste everything first and delete as you reply lol

i have been told some of them are really good midwives but there are the usual couple of "bitch" midwives.. hope they are not working the day i give birth lol 

Lol your midwife should be able to tell you hun as it was through my midwife that i was booked onto my antenatal class with Seth. We had a tour but it was a bit rubbish. This time ill just be booking my tour myself through midwife instead of antenatal class. Hopefully they can just do it one of the days im there anyway. 

hahaha you know.. seth never got any paint on the carpet when he was helping me in our bedroom. He did however push the roller too far up the wall and it landed back on his forehead hahaha. Its my poor living room carpet that gets it.. pen, sick, food, poo,pee and a few BIG marks from where he got hold of the sudacreme and decided he wanted to rub it all over the carpet and eat it. lol youd think iv had this carpet years looking at it.. its a light brown colour and covered in different stains. But since i cant afford to replace it, it will just have to do. Going to get a RugDoctor before Ethan comes along and see how well that brings it out. 

haha yeah your telling me. most people put it into a trust fund that was based on shares so they go up and down. but when i got seths you could choose a normal savings account which is what i went for so it goes up all the time instead of down. I need to sort Ethan one out too and build it upto the same amount as seths. 

It does help a great deal hun. Type in child tax calculator into google and it should bring up some online things you could use to see how much you might get. Child benefit is simple as its £80.20 every 4 weeks :) its child tax that goes up and down the most depending on what you earn. Child benefit doesnt change till you hit the 50k earnings mark 

its hard the first few nights... but then your body just kind of gets used to it :) 

about the same.. just had hyper time with seth he was blowing raspberries on our noses lol. now just about to get him away to his bed and watch fix factor... can get Rylan doesn't go out tonight.. i think he might just win it... haha how much would that pee Gary off :haha: xx


----------



## Smanderson

Haha whoops!! yeah you caught me LOL :blush: my memory has always been pretty poor but this baby brain is killing me :haha: sometimes i get so baffled cos i cant remember what i was about to do or just said to someone hehe so embarrassing especially at work :dohh:

I cant understand why some people choose their profession, its just weird to be a midwife and not like people...or pregnant people haha why put us all through it LOL silly, we has a super grumpy tech at our very first scan and it was gutting we had never even suspected a pregnancy before and she just wanted us to go away LOL she wouldnt even give us a pic, she said baby was only 7 weeks and wasnt worth it :cry: he was a week ahead of what she said silly moo :growlmad:

I really hope only the nice ones are on duty for both of us hehe :thumbup: if i get a mean one i dunno if i wont be able to tell her where to go when i get caught up in the moment LOL will have to tell hubby to clamp my mouth if i look like im gonna snap haha :haha:

i dont think i get to see the midwife till 30 weeks now :shrug: is that ok or is it a bit late? i dunno when we supposed to sort all that LOL just dont trust them to tell me what i need to do after the whole form for free prescriptions thing :dohh:

:rofl: poor seth, that really made me chuckle :haha: was he trying to blend? LOL ohhh funny my niece did that with the sudacreme on the morning of her 2nd birthday LOL little minx! 

Rugdoctors are excellent, we had to use it in our last place, we rented it had cream carpets and we got a dog! not a great mix, so when we started DIYing this place we got laminate down hehe hopefully will be scribble proof but im sure bubs will find a way to stain it LOL

oooh interesting, will defo have to look in to the tax credits, sounds like it will be a big help and there i just assumed cos they cut everything we wouldnt get a bean :shrug: will be grateful for anything really especially now i seen how expensive things are :thumbup: but we will defo need to set up a savings account for him and put what we can in :thumbup:

OMG that is SO cute!!! I hope our bubs is as cute as Seth :flower: hehehe raspberries on your noses, hes a funny bubs :haha:

Dont, that would so make me laugh....i dont think its been as good this year i think the judges are a bit pants compared to what they used to be like, bring back Sharon and Cowell at least they knew how to pick decent ones :thumbup: Im a celeb is still funny though, love chuckling away at them poor things :haha:

Ohh just felt pudding kick or poke :cloud9: he is getting more active and stronger this week i love it :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: i almost did it before but i edited when i noticed id left like 2 of your paragraphs in pmsl. i sometimes repeat myself after 5 mins forgetting iv just said something. OR i put something down and forget as soon as i do it!

aww hun thats sucks, woman i got for my 12 week scan this time was the same. with seth my first scan was 7+3 but i sure got my pic.. down there you paid for pics.. and i had already purchased a card for a pic so they had to give me one whether they liked it or not ;)

hahahah just go for it hun ;) its the only time you can do it and get away with it.. but they dont listen. with seth.. a guy whod been called in (higher up than the midwives) was sticking his fingers in while i was having a contraction.. i kept telling him to get his fingers out it hurts... and all i got was "it doesnt hurt now just relax" If i could i would have slapped him silly!! Also get the abuse in to your other half.... :S i need to make up for lost time when i have this one.. i never uttered one bad word to my fella the whole time i was having seth.. just kept saying sorry for crying lol 

hmm yeah 30 weeks is a bit late as they are usually held at about 32/34 weeks. give them a ring.. its the one thing they should know about. you will have an appointment at 25 weeks do you not hun? or is that with a consultant for you? 

hehe well the roller was half the size of him so think it just got a big heavy :haha: its funny afterwards.. but wasnt at the time lol. had to phone NHS 24 because he got a fever and started shaking and vomiting. 

oh thats good, i just hope it does the same with mine coz its just a cheap type of carpet do didnt know if it would be ok to use or not.. but we shall sure find out!

yeah, once i have ethans account upto 500 then we will open a barclays account for him like seths other one and start putting money in them both. atm if seth gets bday money or xmas money we use it to get things he needs. But when hes older we will put it in his account. The cuts are only really for those earning 50k or over. :) 

he sure is.. daddy doesnt like it though keeps telling him off.. so i called him a mardy ass since seths just trying to play. John looked at seth when he was trying to listen to something and went "Seth... SSSHHHH", Seth stopped,,,looked at him... shouted "DADDA" and stomped his foot on the floor before giving us a cheeky grin. haha i love my bubs 


ooo i hate im a celeb haha. WOOOO RYLAN IN BOTTOM 2... he soooo better get sent home.. complete joke! 

awww soon you will be like me.. running for the toilet when bubs has booted you in the bladder :haha: thats the only place ethan seems to kick me! well there and by my belly button lol 

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

I do that too LOL its so funny but really embarrassing too :haha: the other thing i keep doing is driving the wrong way, no matter where we are going i keep going to the shops and then having to drive around long ways to everything haha driving DH nuts LOL :dohh:

Im defo not making the same mistake at 20 week scan, am gonna be begging for a decent pic, even if i get Ms Trunchball again LOL :haha:

hehehe i can totally see me being the same, appolagising for crying or swearing about the pain LOL but i love the idea of getting away with it haha :haha: 

Yeah my docs share the care with the midwifes, not sure why as they are super busy surgery so i can imagine it will be the fastest appointment on record LOL they arent very chatty :shrug:i will give the midwifes a call after the 25 week doc appointment just in case they do cover it but will not hold my breath LOL 

Oh my gosh that sounds scary poor Seth :flower: and there's me chuckling thinking he painted his head :dohh: poor thing im glad he was ok though poor little sausage, he sounds very cute and love his cheeky streak LOL i think i would be encouraging him laughing away :haha:

Our carpet was the cheapest stuff going, you know that waffley cream stuff they seem to use in all rented places these days hehe its going to be a sign of the times like brown and orange swirl carpets are for the 70s :haha: it worked a charm though :thumbup:

Ohhh Rylan, wish that Maloney fella would go hes really boring :shrug: 

Im looking forward to the coming weeks and feeling him wriggle more and more, cant believe im 19 weeks tomorrow, where did the time go LOL 

Do you have a fave bit in pregnancy? im guessing least fave for most women is giving birth LOL :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i dont drive to thankfully dont have that problem. its buses all the way for us.. and if they are going the wrong way then id want my money bk lol 

OMG I love matilda! lol just mention it as soon as you go in, but bare in mind some places charge you for a pic


My midwife told me to shut up at one point as i was screaming.. lol but omg it hurts what the hell else are you supposed to do I mean you dont see people in accidents being told to shut up coz they are screaming in pain do you :haha:

ask the doctor hun, they may also know and if not could find out for you. The classes get filled real quick so the earlier you book onto it the better. to be honest though i thought it was a waste of time apart from the hospital tour. 

omg what was i typing :S hahaha that wasnt the effect from the roller :S d'uh (baby brain power here in action) lol that was after he ate the sudocreme. the roller incident he just laughed and kept painting. I laugh at him all the time especially when i should really be telling him off lol 

sounds like my carpet so WOOT lol 

yeah i hope maloney goes next week.. i think.. haha is he the one that the public voted bk in?? Garys guy... ? hope im right 

Aww its mad.. have you guys been practicing using Doug yet? I slipped up yesterday so now my best friend knows what im having lol... wasnt thinking what i was saying and said his name out loud. they were all looking at me with funny looks on their faces and i was like "what" and i got bk " you just gave it all away" lol oh shit..

My fave atm is feeling him move around :) i love it. but im looking forward to birth even though im terrified because im so looking forward to the possibility of things maybe going how i want them to! 

xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Pink for us!!!

Soooooo excited. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

CupcakeBaby said:


> Pink for us!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited. :)

congratulations hun :D


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe i think DH wants his money back, i have done it so many times this last few days :dohh: still, we manage to get where we are going it just takes an extra 20 mins tee hee :haha:

Yeah i dont understand how they can charge for pic that is already there, the paper is flimsy and i recon can only cost a few pennies....maybe its just another way to get a few quid for the hospital :shrug: ours were £3 per pic at the 12 week scan so not mega expensive but a bit excessive ...then again if i thought we werent getting one i would pay double to get even one :thumbup:

Woe thats so harsh of the midwife, what did she expect you to do?!?! i think i will be screaming too and if they tell me to shut up im sure i will have a few choice words for them too LOL :haha:

Good plan, i'll defo mention it to the doc, no harm in asking and if they dont know i can go back and call midwife :thumbup: Im not sure about the classes, i dunno if we have to go or if what they tell us about :shrug: did you do any extra classes like the breastfeeding ones? I heard its painful from some people and others say not ..so confusing :dohh:

Blimey, you wouldnt expect sudacreme to be so dangerous! Another reason to buy the Kamillosan instead of sudacreme :thumbup: baby brain going on here toooo i quite often dont have a clue what people have just been talking to me about and stare blank faced or nod and laugh thinking ehh??? haha :haha:

Yeah thats the one, no idea why he keeps being voted in, wonder if people feel sorry for him or something :shrug: or maybe i just find him boring and everyone else loves him LOL he is very karaoke though :nope:

ohhh no LOL whoops at letting the cat out the bag, would be tough to keep it quiet the whole time though, especially with baby brain hehe :wacko: we havent really practiced yet but we probably should i have been on overdrive picking up baby bit where i can so been sucked in to that all week :haha: 

Are you on Net mums? I just got two massive bundles of clothes and stuff for £20 i have like 40 outfits all ages from 0-3 months up to 2 yrs and grow bags and towels and muslins and a couple of blankets...its crazy savings i am sitting among a pile of baby clothes its fantastic! we can now concentrate on the big things....so happy :thumbup:

Gosh i cant even imagine the birth at the moment, but i guess its easier once you have been there, even though you had a terrible experience you know how it feels to have your baby after its all calmed down but i just havent a clue how it all feels but im looking forward to meeting our little man :cloud9: just not keen on how he comes out hehe :haha::dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha just tell him a scenic detour :p

I dont mind them charging to be honest but some places charge a fortune. 
with seth they were £2.50 each with with ethan they have been free

hahaha its funny they say do whatever helps.. then tell you to shut up :haha:

To be honest hun i felt like it was a waste of time. didnt talk about anything to do with breastfeeding but i didnt produce any milk so couldnt anyway. It is only painfull if baby is not latched on properly so while you are learning it can be painful. Oh and when baby gets teeth lol 


hahaha my hubby has just looked across (for goodness sake, may aswell add each other on facebook lol. Do yah think hes jelous lol. 

no i didnt either.. i had chaffed thighs the other day so used some sudocreme and it stung like nothing on earth! So cant imagine how baby feels. hahaha i do that.. try say something that might resemble the answer to their question then give up and go "eh?" 

i thought he was good at first but this weekends was rubbish. so bloody glad Rylan went though!

hehe pick up the bargains when you find them ;) i managed not to let it slip out while my cousin was here.. although seth did open the bedroom door so if i hadnt noticed shed have seen the blue on the wall lol 

i think i signed up but not using it. I have a lady holding a load of newborn/o-3 things for me for £20 till the end of the month when we have spare money! Cant wait to see whats in it. I love baby clothes, just a shame im so damn picky with what i will put on my baby... haha im one of those who will only put them in sleepsuits for bed.. or if hes too small for clothes. 

haha well iv no idea how the pushing it out bit feels as when i pushed he didnt move down... just felt like i was trying to push out a big poo lol. And i cant wait for the part where im handed my baby all covered in goo straight onto my chest! I am delaying cord clamping too so get some extra skin to skin before they take baby away to be weighed etc. I'm just going to look at it this time.. each push and each spike of pain.. is one closer to holding ethan in my arms <3


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe scenic tour past Morrisons LOL, he probably thinks i am always hungry :rofl::munch:

hehe bless hubby - my DH is still tiling the bathroom so he not bothered LOL its so nice to have you to talk to about all this stuff hope he dont ban you from the computer LOL :hugs:

Awww thats so lovely, im going to try and adopt that though, well, until the pain really kicks in, then i might scream and demand pain relief hehe but very lovely thought :flower:

Gosh he's really wrigging about tonight :happydance: maybe he knows i like it hehe... OMG my dog just woke himself up howling and was looking all confused but carried on howling for another couple of seconds hehe too funny - wish i had videoed it LOL :rofl:

Oh thats brilliant the lady is holding on to them for you :thumbup: im going to keep an eye out for a second hand monitor too they are just so expensive, as long as i give it a good clean and it works should be fine. Money feels so tight these days, maybe its all the extra going on baby things but i feel permanently skint these days :shrug:

I love the outfits and will defo be trying to keep them up but its lots of money so if i can get enough outfits through pressies and bargains i will probably have Dougie (practicing) in outfits too :thumbup: i have plenty of bibs now too so should be able to keep them smart :thumbup:

LOL glad im not the only one looking baffled lots hehehe its so funny, its not like im even daydreaming about babies i just dont seem to remember/register what they said hehe :dohh:

Sooo tired, am gonna head to bed for snoozes xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

mmmm thats a valid thing though coz im constantly hungry!

hehe he cant ban we... we take turns so one day he has it then the next its my turn. I love having someone to talk to all the time :D makes me feel less like a muppet trying to talk to oh when hes not interested lol 

hehe just shout "one more closer" "FUCK OFF" "one more closer" lol think i might try that one. 

aww :D hes making sure mummy knows hes ok :cloud9:

haha what kind of dog do you have? I used to have a dog before seth was born but had to let her go when i started to work a lot... had i known only 3 months later id be signed off by gp id have kept her lol. 

aww hun its a shame we dont live close.. i could have gave you mine! Im in a flat so not going to be needing a moniter this time round. Still got seths sat around, its one of those with a night light built in. I know how you feel hun i almost cried this morning, tv liscence and phone bill all due on the same day this week so we've got no money at all this week. so ran out of gas just earlier and hopefully the electric will hold out till friday! Fingers crossed. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3764439.htm <-- this is a newer version of seths moniter... cheap and really great :) 

they are quite expensive, i get a few tops, jumpers, jeans etc and just change what i put them with :D wallaaa new outfit each time lol x

pmsl im exactly the same.. i think im listening.. but then when they finish what they are saying.. i cant remember what the hell they have said :haha:

Hope you had a good night sleep :D i ended staying up to watch all of The Patriot xx


----------



## Smanderson

hehe mee tooo, but i find i graze on rubbish in the day like crisps and chocolate, having said that i have also been scoffing clementines :shrug:

LOL glad he cant ban you :haha: i know what you mean about DH mine tends to tune me out when i rabbit on too much hehehe :blush: i do waffle to be fair :blush:

Aww thanks hun thats so sweet of you, thats a fantastic price for the monitor all i have seen have been mega bucks :wacko: will defo get my bum down to argos of pay day :thumbup:

We have a Rhodesian ridgeback and he is our first baby LOL he is massive nearly 9 stone - we got a lot of dog for our money!! :haha: but he is super soppy and loves a good ole snuggle :hugs: Such a shame you werent able to keep yours what breed was she?

I love feeling his wiggles :cloud9: its helping the time go by until out last scan :happydance:

There never seems to be enough money to do everything you need to you know :shrug: i feel for you hun i am scraping the pennies together to get to work till Friday :dohh: might not have been AS bad if i hadnt kept picking up baby things all month long LOL it was only a bit here and there but i guess it adds up :blush:

I did have a good old snooze and i even woke up before the alarm :thumbup: ihave to be up at 6am for a 7am start so i am usually shattered by 9pm LOL such a light weight hehe :haha:

Hehe sooo glad im not alone on that one, sometimes im in meetings and i realise they are asking me a question and i haven missed about 10 minutes of conversation :dohh: good job they know im growing a pudding or they would get really cross haha :haha:

Ahh haa i like the way you think :thumbup: funny when you look at baby things they seem to sell them in sets so i tend to just think of their outfits as one :dohh: mix and match - genius! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







mackaboo.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sethsmummy

ohh snap! i dont wanna know how much weight iv now put on. chocolate (forero rocher), crisps, sweeties.. you name it i munch it. going to have to buy some grapes or something when i get paid on friday. 

hehe its funny, we do it to them when they talk about football.. and they do it with us with baby stuff :haha:

Its a fantastic moniter :) mine was really clear sounding.. and i liked the fact it had the night light. even when he was in our room i used the light so that if i got up through the night with him i didnt have to turn the main light on. 

she was a cross between what you have, rottweiler and staffy! I just looked at the pic and thought OMG how similar!! hehehe whats is like when it sits on you pmsl.. my sandy was quite light but my friend had a 10 stone rotty haha you sure knew when she cuddled up on your lap. 

https://i46.tinypic.com/zn1rhl.jpg



It sure does help, also helps me feel secure since i know hes ok when hes moving around. Although i nearly peed today! I was in the co-op and he kicked my bladder when it was full!! never ran to the loo so fast.. well kinda fast seth was asleep in his pram so had to try get the pram through the doors to the toilet haha 

It adds up really quickly. We threw a couple of bits in with our normal shop in tesco one week like dummies and things.. and it soon added up! i hate when you have no money left... we are sat with no money till friday and the gas is going to run out tonight... so gna be bloody cold till friday morning.. managed to put some electric on so hopefully ok with that. Stupid tv liscence and phone bill coming out on the same day! 

omg id have to get up well before then if i started at 7! When i was working i started at 8am, i got up at 6! and now with seth its worse.. gotta be up at least 2- 2and a half hours before i have to go out the door.  
Its ok im normally falling asleep by 9pm too, its nice to know im not the only one!

pmsl id just look at them and go... ummmmm baby brain... and shrug at them lol 


mhm even if i buy things in an "outfit" i will still mix it with other things :) if we only put the correct things in the right outfit.... it would cost a fortune! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

LOL thats so true, sometimes he tells me random facts and i totally zone out haha :haha: 

She is gorgeous! what a pretty doggy :) i can see the similarity bless em ridgebacks are so lovely but they aint half hard work LOL bless her cuddling up for snuggle time :haha: he sometimes tries to actually sit on out laps haha now that it painful LOL silly possum :D

oh gawd 2 days with no heating dont sound like fun, i guess at least its not too cold at the min but still brrrrr could you plud in a little heater to take the edge off when it gets too cold ?

yeah i dunno why i just never thought of mixing them up, stupid really, i do it all the time with my clothes...i think i still find it all a bit daunting and the everyday stuff seems so surreal in my head i cant even imagine dressing a little person....i wasnt one for dolls as a kid LOL :dohh:

ohh i only work a 5 min drive away LOL and im quite regularly late tee hee :winkwink: im changing jobs soon though so will have a much longer commute :dohh: but its more chashish for when bubs arrives so will be worth it :thumbup:

ohh noo you poor thing god im not looking forward to that bit LOL i feel so so bloated today my tummy feels so tight it feels like im gonna pop :pop: have you ever had that?? weird feeling :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe my fella tries to get really endepth with me about random stuff.. but hes learnt now i dont listen :haha:

thanks hun i loved her to bits.. she was the best behaved dog ever. Her fave trick was when me and hubby first got together she would creep up between us in the bed under the duvet haha is it to say back of biatch shes mine. oofft i can imagine that being quite funny to see your doggy trying to sit on your lap.. especially when your bump gets bigger!

yeah we have a tiny little heater that i can plug in but its a bit naff. lots of duvet cuddles lol good excuse to stay in pjs and cuddle up for 2 days :) 

hehe ooo you soon get used to it hun. At first you'll treat Dougie like hes going to break, and wont want to bend arms/legs so they go into tops and things.. but they are very bendy lol. I'll be the same with Ethan, especially if hes another small one. My sisters kids i was never like that with coz they were all 10lb plus. You know... it sounds more daunting than it actually is hun, it all kinda comes easily after the first few days once your head has sorted itself out. 

That sounds good hun :) wish my fella could find a darn job but theres just nothing going up here full time :( and anything under 24 hours would leave us worse off than we are now. The more money the better... will you still be entitled to your maternity leave etc with changing job? 

i get it quite often hun, i put it down to braxton hicks now when i get like that. hehe hopefully your bubs will sit a bit higher.. i think Ethan just likes playing with my bladder. Yesterday it actually felt like he kicked my foof :S i thought wth lol shouldnt be feeling that there :haha:

xx


----------



## Smanderson

What a cutie LOL ours likes to barge in between us too hehe cheeky monster i think he gets jealous cos he wants the attention :haha: it is awkward LOL hes so massive you basically stuck till he gets bored and moves off haha - he has been very snuggly recently, more than usual and likes to properly snoze with his head on me, cute until he drools LOL :dohh:

Well PJ days sound like the perfect build up to chrismas snuggly family time :flower: we dont have central heathing in our house so we rely on a plug in heater and a gas fire and its not too bad....well...its a bit painful when it gets super cold but i guess we get used to it. We are gonna have to get some installed once bubs is here but we are hoping to bung it on the mortgage as its so so expensive :wacko:

Awwww thats so cute little Dougie :cloud9: it will probably all feel so normal in no time its just so hard to imagine right now LOL i sometimes giggle to myself that this little man is going to call me mummy one day :haha: i dont feel old enough (although i am PLENTY old enough in truth LOL)

Im staying in the same company its just a different office based in another town but its more specialised so i'll get more pay but i keep the maternity and all that which is great :thumbup: Such a shame there are no full time jobs for your fella at the moment, do you think it will pick up? Its not great timing money wise but would be nice to have him around more when bubs arrives :thumbup:

Ohhh i never knew you could get those so early, seems to have passed now :thumbup: phew! hehe oh how funny i saw a lady on another thread (i forget which one) said she felt like she had been kicked in the rudies too LOL at least it wasnt your bladder that time i guess :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha yeah dogs are such cheeky buggers lol. aww well they do say animals know when you are pregnant and become more protective. :D 

oh no i cant imagine how you cope as much as gas fire is real nice to sit in front of, i couldnt imagine having no central heating permanently. i like to be nice and snuggly and i get really cold even on warm days... when that happens my joints decide they want to ache like hell so i dont know how you cope. how much will it cost to install?

pmsl how old are you if you dont mind me asking? I cant remember if weve said before lol. im almost 25 :D only a few days to go. its wierd to think it.. once minute your just pregnant... and the next youv got this little buddle to look after that totally depends on you. i spent the first few days doing nothing but cuddling him!

oh wow thats good hun :D pay rise in time for baby is always good :haha: i dont think so hun, i think its just going to get worse over the next year or so. It will be great but being around each other 24/7 sucks lol. for the first little while it was great but now its just the same thing every day and we never have anything different to talk about. but things have to pick up eventually :D once your down the only way is up :)

yeah aparently you can get them from 17 weeks. I cant say i noticed them with Seth... but i had a whole afternoon of getting them 2 weeks ago. it sucked major style. 

thank goodness its not just me who gets kicked in the ruddies lol..... it really hurt. then again quite a few of his kicks/punches hurt just now. if hes this strong now i dread what its going to be like later on hahaha

has your other half felt baby move yet? xx


----------



## daniellex27

Team pink !!! :pink:


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah i heard that but to be honest he still tries to jump up on me when he gets scared and the giant paws head straight for the belly :( i tend to know when he is likely to do it so have managed to catch his arms before they poke the belly but wish he wouldnt do it :shrug: i do enjoy the snuggles though LOL :haha:

I know i was horrified at the thought of no central heating but to be honest its not been too bad, its really just first thing on cold days and when you go to bed at night that you feel it just like being outside at those points hehe but other than that its a warm house and we have the wall insulation so it keeps it in well :shrug: i will cost over £5,000 to install so way too much to save up for - we would never get it that way :dohh:

Awww bless i think i will be the same, i do love a good snuggle LOL im 31 (cringe) only just, was the day before the 12 week scan, we only got married in June too so when they handed me a form saying my new surname and age 31 i was like WHO??? and my eyes poked out so much DH laughed at me he knew exactly what i was oogling at haha :brat: wish i was 25 (sigh) 

Aww no i really hope things pick up for you soon hun, that sucks, seems like everyone is suffering with the recession these days :nope: things will turn round again but just wish it would pick up soon :hugs: i think me and DH would drive each other nuts being together 24/7 LOL :dohh:

Not yet, im just starting to feel him more regular so i guess its a while away yet, has yours? How long do you think before you can feel it on the outside? gosh how strong do the kicks get then? i hope it not painful LOL :haha:

That really is the best bit of BnB finding out your not the only one going through certain things and having people to ask for advice that are in the same place as you :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

daniellex27 said:


> Team pink !!! :pink:

congratulations on team :pink: hun! :D :happydance:

Smanderson: hehe i think as long as he didnt do a running jump you should be ok :) doggy snuggles are great :D 

oh wowee thats a lot of money! Im glad you have all your insullation though since that will help keep the heat in when you do use your little heaters. Our flat is completely rubbish! The windows all have cents on which even when they are closed let the heat out and the cold air in. And there is no insullation in the walls i dont think. Its a darn cold place to live. I need to start building up my gas and electric meter for when ethan is born then i dont have to worry about it as much. 


hehe your still young hun, still plenty of time to party :happydance: my mum is 49 and still beats half the teenagers with alcohol and her ability to dance the night away! She was one of the last standing on my hen night. We got married in August :D My hubby just laughs becuase i hate the last name... and when i have a spare £60 we will be changing our names by deed poll to match the childrens names. We had thought when we got married that we could combine names but its not legal to do so :( 


Well they have to pick up eventually... surely they cant stay this bad forever. But then again its the uk government so who knows lol. 

My hubby hasnt felt him yet, hes not patient enough to sit there with his hand on my tummy lol but i have felt him :D as long as im laid flat and i figure out where he is he gives a real good kick. I got another in the foof kick just before.. hubby thought i was talking to seth because i literrally shouted "ouch you little bugger" :haha: mine at the moment vary from little kicks to really strong painful ones.. but i think its only painful because of where he is laid. 

it sure is hun i think id be lost without BnB xx

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

daniellex27 said:


> Team pink !!! :pink:

Congrats danielle :flower: have you thought of any names? :baby:


----------



## MrsRKG

I have my 20 week scan on 30th nov but wondering before hand if you think boy or girl. What do you think girls?? Ill let you all know friday what it is.

Thanks MrsRKG


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsRKG said:


> I have my 20 week scan on 30th nov but wondering before hand if you think boy or girl. What do you think girls?? Ill let you all know friday what it is.
> 
> Thanks MrsRKG
> View attachment 522787

im going to guess boy hun coz it looks like my 12 week scan x


----------



## Smanderson

ohh i know its crazy money but seems its the cheapest we can get it done :( have you tried that insulation stuff to put round the windows? we used to have similar in our old place and i put it on the windows and really helped :thumbup: this is the stuff i used 

https://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/w...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=108436

good idea to stock up on the leccy and gas so you wont need to worry and you can stay indoors all snuggly and the weather will be getting better shortly after Ethan arrives too :thumbup:

i thought you could choose double barelled or even combined name if you wanted and it was just the men that had to do the deed poll :shrug: Congrats on your wedding hun i never realised it was so new for you too :hugs: did you have a lovely day? we had a super small wedding, just parents, sisters, bro inlaws and their kids :thumbup: was lovely and relaxed though :cloud9:


I cant wait to feel bubs on the outside, im so excited for DH to feel him too i can tell he is itching to feel him LOL whenever i tell him i felt a kick i can see he is excited and then disappointied he cant feel it too :shrug: hes so cute though he has been talking to the belly for a few weeks now hehehe :haha:

oh no more foof kicks, naughty little pudding :haha: must be the way he is laying. LOL thats so funny he thought you were talking to Seth, i have to admit i have started talking to the bubs sometimes too :haha: just little things like telling him i love him or to hang in there....i have convinced myself he is coming early, probs cos my sis had my niece at 26 weeks (13 yrs ago mind) stuff like that gets in your head LOL :blush:

oh i know, this government is awful, they are making things so so much worse and it seems to be never ending :nope: they are all as bad as each other these days dont seem to matter whose in :( booooo


----------



## sethsmummy

wow shame nobody in your family is in that trade lol. We cant use that insulation stuff as the vents have to be left alone.. if the council saw we had something like that on them we would get told off :( the vent is built into the top of the window. 

i hope so, im hoping that we have got past all the rain/snow etc before he comes. Iv set my hopes on him coming on around the 20th March. I feel mean but it would mean my friend is back at work so wouldnt have to worry about her being over bearing to my hubby during labour and id at least get my few days of rest before being bombarded with visits. 


no, i looked it up. the bride can only either keep her own name or use her husbands name :( congratulations to you too hun :D 

Well i would say it was the best day of my life.. but i would be lying. we only wanted a small wedding with no bridesmaids and no after do. but family and friends kept having a go at us so ended up with the extra expense of bridesmaids dresses and decorating a hall. When i bought the flowers it was a waste of money.. my bridesmaids refused to use them and doctored them without asking me first! Including a boquet that was supposed to go on my grandad's grave after the service ( not that that could have been done because my dad was drunk within an hour of the reception starting and thats when we were supposed to go do it). I was meant to start decorating the hall at 10am... ended up being 11am my dad and i got down there, it was just us trying to get it done with seth running round. My balloons didnt work as we had bought some hi-float to keep them up but it stopped the helium from flaoting! Just got back to mums in time for the hairdresser at 2, she took forever to get everyone done, just had time to put a little make up on then went upstairs so my mum could help me into my dress... then just as i was getting into it my sister turned up with her kids so mum dissapeared to help her get the kids ready. I was gutted. So then it was a total rush and at 4:45 i was loosing my temper telling people to get the hell out the door i wanted to be at the church in 5 minutes... ended up getting there 5 minutes late! Service was really nice then after that it just went down hill. dj fkd up everything, everybody got absolutely hammered so took abour 40 minutes to get the men together to actually do the speaches (not that i got a mention from hubby or my dad :cry: since they were so drunk). First dance was done, had to then go remind the dj "uh you forgot the 2nd dance" which was for only my mum and dad to join, then we were supposed to swap half way through so i danced with my dad and john danced with my mum.... well everybody got up. 
Then when the music started properly seth didnt like it.. he has the issues with loud noises and the dj just kept turning it back up after id asked it to be turned down. We cut the cake then i took it out to cut it up at which point my mum said "leave that ill help you with it later".. so i thought oki doki. few hours later i decided bugger it with my parents saying it was too early for the buffet and started putting it out myself when people eventually started to help me. I got nothing from the buffet as it was only me going round checking the older members of family had something and i was running round after seth. I ended up sat out in the hall most of the night with seth after 9pm trying to get him to goto sleep. kept asking john to come sit with him for half an hour but he just kept going getting more drinks. eventually at around 11:30 my friend got him to sleep for me and sat in her mums car with him. 
At around 11pm i realised.. shit nobody has cake!! and nobody has taken their favours! So back off into the kitchen i went to cut the cake and give it out by myself. mum came in pissed as a fart.. "what you doing i thought you did that earlier". So that was the start of it going really down hill. Then got told by the bar staff that i had to clean the hall before we left and no food could be left (when i booked i was told i could do that the next day!). SO midnight.... cue me crawling around on the floor in my bloody wedding dress picking up all the rubbish off the floor and removing everything from the tables. Someone then spilled something on the dance floor so i had to clean that up... so then cue me running off into the toilets crying my eyes out because i was getting so stressed out. Mum came in asked what was wrong so i told her about having to clean up. Another 15 minutes of me cleaning by myself then others started helping. All the food had to be put in the bin as nobody was sober to drive! Ended up getting everything done and left just after 1am. 

sorry that was a big rant lol your the first person iv been able to openly say how it made me feel. 


awww bless him :D its nice he is so excited! I talk to Ethan all the time lol some must think im a nutter. awww dont worry huni im sure you will be just fine.. and if little Doug decides to come early he has a very good prognosis with all the care available now :) I'm positive im going right over my due date again hense the heading for the 20th lol 


they are hun,,, all they are interested in is making sure they have a huge sum of money lining their own pockets and stuff the rest of us!

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

MrsRKG said:


> I have my 20 week scan on 30th nov but wondering before hand if you think boy or girl. What do you think girls?? Ill let you all know friday what it is.
> 
> Thanks MrsRKG
> View attachment 522787

I think boy too, good luck at your scan xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Oh my gosh hun thats awful you poor thing, I would have been gutted too :hug: its weird everyone seems to go into selfish mode when there is a wedding, i always assumed we would be priority and it was "our" day but Nope, we too were pressured into the bridesmaids and extra expense, also my mum and sister decided to get the hump about everything but luckily they didnt do it on the day - or i was refusing to acknowledge it anyhow LOL 

Its such a shame there is so much pressure for the day, seems be something HAS to go wrong, our florist left a voice mail 3 days before the wedding to say she couldnt do it and our venue cancelled 7 weeks before but to be honest we were happier with the new venue and florist. I guess everyone has some things that go wrong, for my sister the evening caterers didnt turn up and also the photographer didnt get many good pics and she only ended up with a handful :(

Yeah its rubbish LOL we dont have any family in a useful trade hehe :dohh: i guess the council have all sorts of rules on that sort of thing, my sis is in a council house and they are brilliant when things go wrong and she recently had a new kitchen put in....what i wouldnt give for a new kitchen LOL

Keep your legs crossed LOL thats what im going to do, im hoping he will be late and come around 1st May or after....basically we have lots of birthdays in the family in April so would mean its a new payday haha silly i know but it woujld mean 5 birthdays in 1 month otherwise, not much better than Christmas :dohh:

I just want him to stay in there for at least another 7 weeks LOL 

Oh thats rubbish you cant double barrel it :growlmad: with all the expense of weddings the last thing you need is ANOTHER cost :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha yeah thats what mine were like hun. Didnt like the flowers.. so doctored them moaned when i said i wasnt going to decorate the hall. My mum did the best one.. i was meant to stay at her house on the friday night so we had the traditional aspect.. then the week before changed her mind! and said i couldnt.. but thankfully she paid for a hotel room for me otherwise that would have been more stress on the day. 

omg thats awful hun! i couldnt imagine that happening. My cake person had said 5 weeks before he was stopping making cakes.. but luckily he changed his mind lol. My caterer was me and my mum lol. I know how she feels with the pics... a family friend did mine but he didnt get all the ones i wanted.. and didnt make sure there was noone else in the way before he took the pic :( 


my council are rubbish. i cant open my bathroom window properly or it will fall off.. they were meant to fix it months ago. My fire alarm was meant to be renewed weeks ago but they didnt come out. My new bathroom was put in and left a complete mess. they are good though if its an emergency thing especially since we have young children.. but thats law lol

haha yeah well ethan is due the 13th.. my friend is off till the 15th goes bk to work on the 16th... i dont want him coming the 16th or 17th as one of those is hubbys mothers bday and i dont want my son sharing a bday with that stupid cow. so its safest 20th or after lol. That sure is a lot of birthdays.. April i have my BIL/Neice/ Husband/ parents wedding anniversary/parents wedding blessing anniversary. 

me too! as much as i love for him to come early id hate it to be before 32 weeks. he can come then all he likes :D lol 

exactly hun! If people ask if theres another name i want to be known as i do say Rooney-Bell and will be saying so at the hospital.. and baby is to be baby rooney-bell not rooney x


----------



## Smanderson

Its so weird isnt it, i also always assumed all the people that work on weddings like cake makers and florists etc would treat it like its special but they see so many they just dont care its a bit pants but i guess thats how it goes. Still, it must have been nice to have Seth there and Ethan growing away :) my sis had exactly the same, she had my oldest niece who was 5 as a flower girl and my youngest niece was growing away bless we love looking back at the photos and she always tells Mia how she was at the wedding too in her tummy :flower:

I was so on edge after the florist thing i couldnt cope with a single thing, i literally cried if someone even asked a question LOL although on the same day as the florist dropped out my MIL asked me to find out how much the parking meters were by the hotel :brat: so that was one of the questions that made me lose the plot LOL

Did you manage to get any nice pics? I have noticed we tend to look at the same few photos most of which are in frames LOL i think as long as you have one nice one the rest doesn't matter :thumbup:

Thats not much good with the council but i wonder how much is cos they have no money these days :shrug:

Wow sounds like you have a bumper April too...must be a relief Ethan is due in March :thumbup:

Gosh we had such a dramatastic evening, the dog ran away and we were frantically looking for him...i finally found him in the road behind ours, he's never done anything like it before i was so shocked. Then me and DH had a massive row over how long it took at the petrol station (me being hormomal i think LOL :blush:) now things have finally calmed down i feel shattered :sleep:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah i think they just feel like heck iv seen one iv seen them all. awww my sister does that too.. tells her 2nd child she was there in her tummy. and i cant wait to tell ethan the same thing. 

lol could she not have found out herself. i cried a lot too huni dont worry. 

yeah we have a couple nice ones, no nice ones of just us and seth though but thats because it was all a bit too much for him and he just kept crying. I'v none in frames yet, need to get the nicest one blown up and framed. ill stick a few on the bottom for you to see :)

ours is becuase the company they used to use went into administration.. and the ones they have now are all foreign.. they took the whole day to do our bathroom because they took to toilet out and then dissapeared for 4 hours! they just kept standing about doing nothing :( idiots also left tools lying round that seth could have hurt himself on. 

haha it sure is! hubby wanted an april baby though since seth is in december with me.. he wanted an april one with him. 

oh no huni :hugs::hugs: sounds like a very stressfull evening. im glad you found the dog ok though :D sucks you had an argument with the other half :( was he just being slow? or was there a big que. I tend to blow up at the smallest things too... i think its just hormones.. or at least thats my excuse :haha:

https://i46.tinypic.com/np2gar.jpg this is john and i with my sister and his best man
https://i46.tinypic.com/op4ftw.jpg this is not a v good pic but shows my lil cutie in his kilt
https://i49.tinypic.com/jautl3.jpg myself seth and my parents

i have nicer ones but need to upload to fb before i can do it on here as the pics are too big as they are xx


----------



## Smanderson

I know, i think she was just being difficult grrrr :growlmad: DH told her off he said just take a pocket full of change and that we had enough to do LOL that was the one and only time he has stood up to her for me LOL and will probably be the last haha :dohh:

I was driving myself nuts with it in the end LOL so glad its over :haha: you look beautiful hun such lovely piccies and i love the boys kilts :flower: Such lovely piccies :hugs: i'll attach a couple tonight, it said mine are too big too :( also im running so late LOL should be getting ready haha :dohh:

Yeah he was being the SLOWEST i was getting so cross seeing cars coming in, filling up and going and no sign of him, i kept thinking he was in a long queue until i saw the blokes at the tills standing around bored grrrrr he was just dawdling and i was tired and hungry and just couldnt hold my temper LOL so embarrassing but never to mind i think your right its my hormones :winkwink:

Aww well at least it only a couple of weeks before April so he very close to his wish :thumbup: someone once told me babies come when they are meant to :baby: i kinda like that after TTC for so long :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Good morning hun :D hope you had a good sleep last night.. mine was rubbish kept waking up then not being able to get back to sleep for an hour or so :S

woot go your DH for sticking up to his mum! but yeah mine is the same..he wont stick up for me to his mum.. so i do it myself haha. I'v had some pretty explosive arguments with her hense why i dont want her in our life!

Thank you :D my sister wanted my nephew in something different but i wanted all the main men/boys to match as close as they could :) I use tinypics to upload mine as it resizes them for you. Oh dear hehe... my bad.... haha BnB is just so addictive though. 


if he was just dawdling then its understandable hun! being stuck in a car when pregnant is not nice at all. Tell him if hes going to do it next time to bring you some chocolate out :haha:


They sure do hun i believe it only happens when the time is right in your life, and baby will only make an appearance when he is ready or medically has to come out.

I have my 25 week appointment today and im debating whether to ask about an elective section and whether id be allowed one... i keep working myself up thinking this time is going to end up going the same as seths did, getting myself all stressed out. I need to write a list of questions to ask her.. i really really hope its the bigger lady too... as id like to be weighed while im there. Mad i know haha but i want to make sure my scales are somewhere near correct and iv not really put on 2 stone already lol. xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Not a bad snooze but still felt brain dead till lunch time LOL sorry you didnt have a good sleep was Ethan keeping you up?

He was good bless i think he could see she was pushing me too far when i couldnt handle it but i have found i usually have to tread very lightly around her or he gets really upset he's a right mummys boy - i dont want to do that to my boy, would rather get along with his Mrs but she seems to see me as trying to take him away which is silly :shrug:

I think you made the right choice they look super cute together :flower: LOL it is defo addictive, especially when you think i was already running late and i still sat typing away haha whoops :haha:

LOL i dont think he would even contemplate leaving me in the car next time hehe :blush: might have over reacted a bit but hey its not my fault its the hormones :winkwink::winkwink:

Oh don't i have put on over a stone already :dohh: i know im not eating as healthy as i should but i do have good main meals its the grazing that is doing all the damage :dohh:

I hope your appointment went well hun and hope they let you elect for the c-section, my neighbour had one cos she was too scared about labour its apparently a real fear, she had to jump trough a few hoops but after everything you went through i cant see them turning you down :hug: let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

I wish it was Ethan hun, i was having nightmares about birth going the same as my first. thats just pregnancy hun.. hehe tired all the time 

i was like that with my mil hun as my hubby is the same.. but she really crossed the line with our last argument so there was no holding back from my end. I wasnt having that kind of abuse thrown at me without saying something back 

haha did you get where you were going on time? 

pmsl next time you go pay and leave him in the car for ages ;) 

Im the same hun but guess what... iv only put on 8lb throughout the whole pregnancy! im amazed. 

well my midwife said she cant see a problem under the circumstances. And she said she has known it to be done before.. then she asked if i was seeing a certain anesthetist...which I am! so im hoping its him that agrees to them then thats 2 on my side and i only have to fight with consultant. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead with my fundal height... my bp is creeping up... my pulse is still sat over 100bmp, oh the joys so being watched for pre-eclampsia again. She wants to see me at 28 weeks also so i see consultant and midwife all in the same week lol. although when i see consultant ill be 28+6 and when i see midwife ill be 29+1 lol. its maddness. Ethan did not behave and wouldnt let her get a good heart beat reading lol but she heard it and was happy with what she heard. Also booked in for my whooping cough jag at the same time as my 29+1 appointment xx


----------



## Smanderson

awww poor you hun thats horrible being so worried, im sure if you explain how much anxiety it is causing you they will allow it. Glad your midwife is supporting you too :thumbup:

What is fundal height? All sounds good though apart from bp rising :flower: its great they are taking such good care of you, i get the feeling my midwife/doc wouldnt care if they never saw me :shrug:

I do seem to be tired all the time, glad its normal....i also noticed i get so so tired when im shopping and my feet hurt like buggery too - do you get that too? Its a bit annoying with christmas on the way and was out with my sis yesterday for 3 hours and when i got home i couldnt move until bed time i was like a zombie :dohh:

I was 15 mins late for work but no one really batted an eyelid as its become the norm for me lately LOL started when my MS was bad and i just never sorted out my time keeping since - especially as im leaving im guessing they cant be arsed moaning when i'll be gone at the end of next week :happydance:

Gosh sounds like a horrible argument with MIL booooo i dont think my MIL would have the guts to be SO rude but she like being passive aggressive which is almost as bad :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol goodgle fundal height hun and you'll see. I did it and i can't believe just how height the baby is sitting :). 

Ive noticed i moan alot more than i normally do and someone kindly pointed that out on my status on facebook as i moan about my bus each night as i have to get it from town. All these shopper doing my nuts in and stealing all the seats lol. Ohhh someone broke my chair at work today :( so someone had to go and get me another one :)

Ooooo Sm its nearly fridaaaaaay!!!! and its my pay day to :) xxx


----------



## MrsRKG

So girls, im going in for my 20 week scan tomorrow. I thought id post my 12 week on here for you to make a guess of the sex. Ill let you all know tomorrow what it is to be. Thanks girls for your guesses xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

MrsRKG said:


> So girls, im going in for my 20 week scan tomorrow. I thought id post my 12 week on here for you to make a guess of the sex. Ill let you all know tomorrow what it is to be. Thanks girls for your guesses xx

I say boy :blue: good luck tomorrow hun i hope you get to see the goods xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Mrs RKG i think boy too :thumbup: good luck at your scan, let us know how you get on :flower:

Cherry i just looked it up, interesting :thumbup: i been feeling flips in my tummy way above where i thought he was LOL but turns out its in the right bit for the fundal thingy i think i called it fungal earlier LOL :dohh:

im defo moaning lots too hun, i think its cos im so tired all the time, not to mention my naughty grumps yesterday LOL :blush: How annoying breaking your chair, at least you got a new one though :thumbup:

Yay looking forward to the weekend and then next friday is my last peek at the pudding :cloud9: he's gone all quiet again though :( wish he would wiggle i miss it :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

i am too :D im actually a little excited now thinking about it lol 

fundal height is when they use a measuring tape to measure from the bottom of your uterus to the top, its well known for being innacurate especially in bigger ladies. aww no is they a rubbish one hun? I love mine, she is such a nice lady!


hmmm if it doesnt get any better mention it to midwife or a gp hun you might have low iron. i do get that too hun but mine is because of weight i think. I get so sore if iv been on my feet for a long time but its usually my hips that end up killing. 

hahahaha omg that must be awsome :D do you still get paid for the time you miss? hehe if id have walked into my last job late id have got my ass kicked and fired lol 

ooo my MIL sure does.. she likes a drink.. and when shes had a drink shes a nasty cow! Iv kept the messages to show Seth when he is older if he wants to know why he doesnt see her. 


cherry: oh no how did they break your chair.. i have this funny vision of them sitting spinning on it and it falling off lol Its my payday tomorrow too and i cant wait! Also might get extra £30 as im selling some me to you bears woot woot 

MrsRKG: I am guessing boy too :D I hope baby behaves and reveals all!


----------



## Smanderson

I had a really lovely one booking in but the last one she was a bit weird, like if we hadnt turned up she wouldnt have noticed LOL and my docs are always super busy it feels like your an inconvenience. I dunno, maybe im just sensitive as i feel nervous so could do with their support a bit more than they are giving :shrug:

Yours sounds great though, hold on tight LOL defo sounds like c-section is the way to go, if your getting that worried now it will grow as the time gets closer, im sure with midwifes support the specialist will see your side :thumbup:

Really? funny you mention iron, i been mad on ice since pregnancy and i read somewhere thats a sign of low iron too but my bloods came back ok...might mention it at the next appointment just to be sure :thumbup: thanks for the heads up i just assumed it was a pregnancy thing :dohh:

Yeah, still get paid the same LOL but to be fair they get their pound of flesh, i rarely take a lunch break just nip to grab a sarnie and the amount of times i stay late etc i figure i earned the extra 15 mins hehe :haha:

my payday tomorrow too - its been a looooong month ...well, maybe i just went baby shopping crazy LOL :blush:


----------



## sethsmummy

get something out the freezer hun and stick it on your belly hehe that will make him wriggle! or eat an ice lolly or real cold water. 

aww hun thats so rubbish im so glad you have BnB to turn to if needed :hugs:

I hope so hun otherwise ill feel like im banging my head against a brick wall :dohh: hehe i love her coz shes a big lady too, i dont think the skinny one would be as nice though. 

oo iv never heard of that before hun. Your welcome, tiredness is a pregnancy thing but if its really bad then there tends to be something behind it i think. 

ah well id be 30 mins late next time :haha: they should be giving you regular breaks with you being pregnant. 

hahaha your allowed :D I pick up Ethans swing tomorrow for £20! its around £90 brand new just hoping its in good condition but if not ill do the same as i did with the pram and just wash it all. I also get an extra £30 from selling some me to you bears in the morning. so that can go straight on the gas and electric to top it up :D 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

hahaha your allowed :D I pick up Ethans swing tomorrow for £20! its around £90 brand new just hoping its in good condition but if not ill do the same as i did with the pram and just wash it all. I also get an extra £30 from selling some me to you bears in the morning. so that can go straight on the gas and electric to top it up :D 

xxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]

Hehe am going to have a calipo now LOL lets see if Dougie is in the mood to wiggle :haha: :happydance:

It is defo excessive and only since prego, i used to go on marathon shopping / walking days out and we walk the dog 3 times a day but i find the walks a bit much too :shrug: will make sure i tell doc about it :thumbup: hope they dont just say im being lazy haha :blush:

hehe i think they might have a moan at 30 mins LOL although i was once 2 hours late for work :dohh: it was the worst feeling in the world, i told them i had been ill all night :haha: whoops!

oohhh what swing??? I picking up a monitor i found on Net mums, nearly new bit tomorrow for £20 too its one with the sensor pad i think its about £100 new :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Where do you sell your bears? i sometimes sell my dvd's on ebay as they just take up space in the house but its a bit of a pain in the butt having to queue for hours in the post office so i tend not to do it so much any more 

Ohhhhhh tomorrow we can pick up our free boots change bags :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG i'v not had one of those in years!! Might have to get some tomorrow!

lol when your sat down do you sit with your legs elevated? that might help the swelling and pain a little hun 

oo dear, i think the most iv ever been late in all my jobs was 5 minutes. My last was as a classroom assistant so had to be there before the kids

oo they are good hun but sometimes the sensor pad can cause unnecessary worrying if baby is a really peaceful sleeper. Depends if its one that goes off breathing movement or body movement. Its this one 
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763849.htm?CMPID=GS001&_%24ja%3Dkw%3A{keyword}%7Ccgn%3Apla%7C%7C3763849%7Ctsid%3A11677%7Ccn%3Apla%7C%7C3763849%7Cmt%3A{MatchType}%7Ccrid%3A14542145259


up here we have for sale free and wanted site on facebook so i put a load of stuff up on there. Real easy to do :D and i meet people either at my home or at wilkinsons. 

i need to find my voucher for that! might just do it tomorrow too! Also need to pick up my first bounty pack.. should have done that ages ago lol. Have you joined Bounty yet? xx


----------



## Smanderson

i need to find my voucher for that! might just do it tomorrow too! Also need to pick up my first bounty pack.. should have done that ages ago lol. Have you joined Bounty yet? xx[/QUOTE]

They are super yummy :haha: have been hankering for the orange ones LOL

Not really had me legs elevated but i do like to put them up on the sofa when i feel achy so i guess that probably helps ...wish they did mini snooze pods in the shopping center though haha

Im not reallly one for being late but sometimes my snooziness gets the better of me LOL usually when there has been something good on tv the night before :haha:

That swing is awesome! I want one LOL i dunno what the pad works off but will bear it in mind when im freaking out when there has been no movement :dohh:

I picked my bounty pack up last week, its really good, has a towel thing and small persil tester and a couple of other bits like simple wipes which i put in my hospital bag - one less thing to think about LOL 

Im defo gonna try and pick mine up tomorrow too :thumbup: lets hope they have them in stock

Ohhh and FINALLY remembered to put the piccies up LOL

Am off to bed now all this snooze talk is making me tired hehe hope you have a good night hun xxx
 



Attached Files:







Wedding 1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5









Wedding 2.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smanderson

oh dear they are a bit stretched - never mind LOL


----------



## sethsmummy

ok you got me deffo getting some tomorrow pmsl

haha i think they should too for pregnant women and children :D would make shopping so much nicer to have a nap in the middle 

hehe *raises hand in air* im the same... normally i goto bed to goto sleep but then cant resist watching a film or something in bed. 

hehe i know someone who had one and she ended up stopping using it lol as she was always getting up with the alarm that goes off :dohh:
I love the swing.. its going to take place of a moses basket as i have bought a swinging crib for when baby is little.. which i cant lug from our bedroom to the front room all the time. so swing will be bed time fun lol and will have a bouncer too. 

oo that sounds good, i cant remember what it had in when i had seth. I know the ones you get in hospital are real good though. if theyv not changed you get vouchers for pixi photo to get babys photo done :)


you looked absolutely gorgeous hun! looks like you had wind though hehe better than my rain though lol 

Ohhh and FINALLY remembered to put the piccies up LOL

I was going to hit bed and read a book.. but the hubby decided he wanted to goto bed suddenly so now i cant as he wont let me have the light on :(

night night hun, sweet dreams x


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh im terrble for watching tv in bed, its all snuggly LOL but farr too tempting to stay up late hehe - although lately i have been falling asleep even if i have the tv on LOL :blush:

Napping mid shop would be pure heaven! Most likely someone would ruin it by peeing on the pods or something gross - sometimes i hate people LOL :dohh:

Great plan using the swing for moses basket, i'm defo keeping my eye out for one on the net mums and ebay for a good deal :thumbup:

Ohhh that sounds cool, are they cheap the piccies? its probably worth it eh :thumbup:

Thanks hun, we did have a wind, my veil kept smacking me in the face haha so it came off right after the photos were done :haha: we were lucky with the weather though as it was rainy every day in june except the 2nd and it had rained in the morning and started again at 9pm(ish) so we had a good chunk with no rain and the sun came out a little for the photos :thumbup: i felt terrible for the poor girl getting married the day after, she had everyone collected from the hotel (we saw he sign for it LOL) but it was torrential rain the whole day i just wanted her to get a little break or even lighter patch so she could sneak some outside pics - its not like you expect rain when your planning a June wedding :dohh: poor thing :(


ooohhh boooo thats so annoying, my hubby does that to me sometimes too :dohh: usually when im off work so stay up a little later and think i will watch that movie or programme i have been looking forward too all snuggled up and he goes and says he's off to bed :dohh:

Right - i better get ready, dont forget to collect your change bag today (and bounty pack) :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

iv always done that... it drives my other half mad :haha:

lol that would be typical wouldnt it. or someone letting a dog pee on it! 

i would hun :) you can get a brand new one i think for around £40 if i remember correctly. 

Well you get one 10*8 for free but you dont get to choose which one. Then they get you back 2 weeks later to see the pics.. this time round seth got 8 diff pics and in total if i want them all (they come in sets, one big one, 2 smaller ones and 4 little ones) it comes to £199. But you can buy just the ones you want which i think is around £25 each as long as you buy on the day. OR you can pay £25 on the day and tak 6 weeks to pay the rest at the discounted price then they will send them out to you. I normally just get the free one just now though. When you run out of vouchers its only around £4 to get the pics done. 

awww no id have been gutted, at least it only drizzled on my day. you were quite lucky though getting the one nice day :D Mother nature giving you a special day. Did it seem real for you? To be honest we felt no different afterwards lol apart from i now have a different last name 

well do you know something hun, he sat and watched telly himself! lol i realised 30 mins after he went to bed so i just went and watched it too. 


oooo i nearly forgot! no idea where my voucher is though so it might have to wait for another day lol 

how has your day been? xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Phew! Long day with 3 hours overtime! Its a good job they never told me off for being late yesterday LOL :haha:

I managed to pick up my changing bag, seems a good size, bit plain but im thinking i wont bother buying a bigger one...i do love a good freebie hehe :thumbup:

i have to pop out again in a min to pick up the monitor, hope the traffic has calmed down :flower:

Those photos sound good but no way im paying 200 quid for them LOL with stick with the free one like you hehe i may splash out and buy a fave for 25 but cant afford to go crazy with it :thumbup:

I know what you mean, it went by so fast and i felt like i was in a weird daze the whole day, i was so worked up i couldnt sleep but boy was i tired the next day LOL it has taken till now to actually feel real but i think thats cos like you say nothing changes other than your name and it must take this long to accept that :thumbup: so glad we didnt spend fortunes on it, we had a lovely day and got that all important bit of paper and now we can relax in to things :cloud9:

what will we do now eh, married, kids on the way ....no more milestones for us (we are both over 30) :dohh: Guess we'll enjoy watching the family grow :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

wowee i suppose at least its some extra money :) 

hehe ooo if its not too big i might just use my old one as it fit a lot in it lol and i always like to take everything "just incase" when i go out. 

I ended up having 3 trips out today, one this morning to go meet someone who was buying some me to you bears... he didnt show! so went and got my gas an electric. Got home and thankfully he had messaged me on facebook to say he was running late and hed just come round to the flat. Then back out again to go pick up the baby swing... and its fab! Seth fits in it lol he thinks its brilliant lying there swinging away. Then back home with that and then back out again to go shoping and spent £70 in tesco on next to nothing!! :dohh: I hate shopping there I really do.

did you get your moniter ok? does it work well? 


they are hun normally the photographers are great too. The most i have spent on pics is £80 I think. Dont think ill have the spare money this time round to do the payment scheme so will just be the freeby... will try and sneak pics of the others with my phone lol

mine too hun! so much money just for a bit of paper pmsl. I think in total we managed to do it for under 1k :D 

hmmmmm, another baby? lol oh and wedding anniversaries :D and then of course when we are all old and wrinkly... grand kids :D 

haha we have Lee Evans on atm (its on channel 4) and seth is laughing away and clapping. 

Also managed to sell seths kilt today for £40, lady is sending a cheque through so that means i should have more money by the weekend so i can spend it on seths party :D yey! 
xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh oh and just a little moan for me to add to the end lol... midwife checked my urine yesterday and had only trace of protein after having ++ all week... guess what... been getting pains when i go.. tested my urine and im back to ++ protein again!! argh


----------



## Smanderson

Busy day for you too hun, did he turn up in the end? i find i can spend loads in tesco and get home and think - what did i get?!?!? The swing sounds fab though :thumbup: even better Seth can fit LOL bless him :haha: fun for both your boys ...bargain :thumbup:

Yes, more babies and then their babies haha that can be our next landmarks hehe :haha: DH rolls his eyes whenever i go on about the next one LOL but we have said we defo want 2 :thumbup: i think he would like this one to arrive before we start planning the second though haha :blush: i do like to plan :blush:

Ohh well done selling Seths Kilt, great way to claw back a bit of wedding funds and the lady if probably delighted to get a great deal :thumbup: what are you doing for his party?

Gosh you did so well with your budget, ours was 3.5K and people look gobsmacked at that haha some people say they spent 30k which seems nuts - well, unless your loaded just think getting in to debt for it aint worth it :shrug: you dress is so lovely it must have been a bargain too :thumbup:

i got the monitor :happydance: its in good conditio, plastic gone a bit yellow but apart from that seems great...well, i have yet to test it, will try it tomorrow :thumbup: long old day today :sleep:

im not sure what the normal size for change bag is but someone told me the boots ones are small but looks ok to me so it makes me think normal bags are bigger :shrug:

ohhh nooo be careful hun UTI no fun at all, i used to get them loads when i was studying and one time ended up with kidney infection. The only things i know to do are drink lots of water/cranberry juice, rest. Although i just googled protein in urine and it also says can be sign of pre eclampsia - maybe you should visit your docs? Cant be too careful esp as they are monitoring you for it hun :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah im like that, get home set it all out on the side ready to be put away and its like "did i really just spend that much on that" Its rediculous but we have no other supermarkets apart from co-op which is even worse lol

yeah its great although if seth gets his way the batteries will be dead before ethan comes along lol 


planning is good ;) I always said 2 as well, I could never just have one.. i think they would feel alone. Id rather have 2 that can play together and fight sometimes than one who doesnt even have that choice. 

we are just having my sister and her hubby over with their 4 kids, his god parents and HOPEFULLY my parents. they can run round and play and ill do a little buffet and a cake. I say hopefully for my parents.. theyv not visited since the 9th October and if my dad is working then my mum wont come on her own... so not only will he not get his card or present from them (hes got a chugginton train set i think) but he wont get to see them till christmas day unless they pull out of that too. I'v even offered them the diesel money to come and visit its been that long. Anybody would think i still lived down in england not 50 minutes away. 

my dress was hun £170! from ebay... it wasnt the best but once i was finished with it then it was good :) lol most expensive thing for us was the dj at £270. Id have loved to have had that much to spend on the day as then i wouldnt have had to do so much myself but you work with what you have got lol 

hehe get hubby in one room and you in another ;) hehe try wiping it with some CIF hunt hat should maybe clean it a little.

my original one has quite a big bit inside, but by the time you'v got bottles, clothes, nappies, wipes, cotton wool, burp cloths etc in theres not much room left. 

uti's suck.. this will be my 3rd one if i cant clear it myself. I am very prone to them and i also landed in hospital with it once too.. not an experience i want to have again lol. Its ok hun i know its deffo infection this time round as i have the stinging when i pee, having to go more than normal but only being a tiny bit there and also have leaukocyts (or however its spelled) which also indicates infection. If i cant clear it by monday then ill phone for a gp appointment. or if the protein level goes up any more then ill phone out of hours for some anti biotics..although how id get there i have no idea since its in the next town lol 


xxxxx


----------



## ispeakinsongs

we found out yesterday we are team pink! so happy! :happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Ispeakingongs congrats hun :hugs: now you can go wild shopping in the pink sections :haha:


Sethsmummy soz it took me so long to reply hun, my laptop died and i had to spend ages trying to go back to a point it wasnt messed up, took aged :( but all sorted now :)

oh booo shame theres no others to choose from, we foudn sainsburys is not quite as bad in price but good quality still :thumbup: can you do online shopping with them? I heard online shopping is good cos you dont end up pickig up rubbish just the bits you need :shrug:

LOL well at least he will have had a fun sibling free last few months :haha: with the bonus he will be bored of it by the time Ethan arrives LOL 

i agree 2 is a good number, if a third happened along thats fine too but the plan is to stick to 2 :thumbup: i'm close with my sis so i hope our kids are close too (even though number 1 not even here yet and number 2 not even a twinkle in my eye LOL)

aw sounds lovely, just perfect :) i hope your parents can make it, could your hubby pick them up? maybe its the drive they find difficult? My parents live down the road (literally) and we dont see them from one week to he next these days, although we all work full time so its not that easy as we all tired :shrug: it would be a shame for them to miss his party though i really hope they come through for you :hugs:

WOW that is a bargain! it looks stunning, really suits you :hugs: gosh you are super bargain hunter...mine was £440 down from £900 as it was one of the trying on dresses but they dry cleaned it for me :thumbup: i was pleased with that deal but £170 is fantastic!! we didnt have a dj cos there was only a few of us, i downloaded a playlist from spotify and we just played that through their ipod/speaker system LOL The food was one of the big expenses and our ceremony was £500 cos we went to canterbury, cheeky really as it was still only registry office but we set our hearts on it so we thought sod it :thumbup: yeah we were lucky in that my parents paid for the meal and bridesmaids outfits and his parents paid for the rings and his outfit and the flowers, my nan paid for my dress so we only really had to sort out the bits in between :thumbup: but we only had 20 people including us LOL 

Im glad we didnt get in debt over it though, especially with Dougie on the way :thumbup:

LOL good plan, will try that today :thumbup: i know he will say "hello baby" cos thats all he says to my tummy hahaha :haha: ooohh cif will give it a go!! Would be nice if it werent yellow LOL

Oh im glad its not Pre eclampsia hun but agreed UIT's suck big time but at least you know how to handle them :thumbup: defo worth getting antibiotics if it continues, dont forget your cranberry juice and water :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

ispeakinsongs said:


> we found out yesterday we are team pink! so happy! :happydance:

congratulations :happydance:

thats ok smanderson im only just bk on lol I went back to bed when John got up. Glad you got your laptop sorted :D

I dont like online shopping, was going to do it yesterday but hardly put anything in the basket lol i need to see whats on the shelf. 


yeah :) well hopefully he will be bored with it lol. ooo i deffo dont want 3, i will be going bk on the implant when ethan is born and we will be using condoms religiously. I wouldn't abbort if it did happen as thats not something i believe in but i wouldnt be happy about it to start with. Me and my sister go through fazes, sometimes we are real close and others we are at each others throats... we have very different ways of bringing up our children and conducting our relationships. Love when she visits... but hate it at the same time as she is guaruntee'd to argue with her other half and she shouts and screams at the kids as they are little shits... even the youngest who has just turned one can be a devil child sometimes. Like yesterday she was screaming and shouting at them while i was on the phone telling them to fuck off etc. It's been that bad sometimes that i have said if she wasn't my sister i would have called social services, but if it needs to be done my parents will do it. She cant cope at all with the 4 children but shes just as bad if other people look after some and shes only left with either 1 or 2 of them.. its still screaming and shouting all the time. Don't get me wrong she can be a great mum... but the majority of the time they drive her up the wall and know what buttons to push. So thats kind of put me off having more than 2 as well. 


my hubby has a liscence but we can't afford a car so don't have one. We use buses all the time. My dad is happy on any road, the road to mine is pretty much straight. My mum i think just doesnt want to come on her own.. she will drive to my sisters regularly on her own (around the same distance) but the roads are much more dangerous, all twisty back roads. Think my mum is at my sisters either once a week or once a fortnight even if shes just nipping in for a cuppa, would just be nice sometimes if it was mine she came to but its never been that way.

lol you know we started out with just around the same amount of people. Until we got the "well have you invited so and so" and "so and so has to come you cant not invite them" and ended up with 100 people. our church was £150, then £70 to register intent to marry. IF we had gone with registry then it would have been another £200 on top of that. I wish i had done the same as you with the music to be honest, as much as everyone else enjoyed the dj, he just pissed me off with turning the music up all the time after being asked to turn it down. Poor Seth was in tears most of the time because of the loud music. My mum paid for the buffet as a present and she made it all too, she bought my dress, his mum bought his ring. I had bought a ring but my mum "didnt like it" so she went out and bought me a plain wedding band.. tbh i preffered the other but didnt want to say anything.. she wasnt happy because it wasnt a proper wedding ring.. just a £10 silver plated ring that i really liked. I paid for bridesmaids dresses/flower girls dresses/the boys kilts/ all the decorations for the hall, the cake, the dj and the rest of the list lol. My mum kindly paid the hotel bill since we were struggling near the end. 
Looking back on it.. i wish we'd just done it the way we had wanted with just close family and a few friends with no night do. I probably would have enjoyed it more. 

ooo i hate debt, we are in debt and it sucks. constantly wondering when the next letter is coming through the door and we already pay out £120 a month + (25 a week for one and 20 a month for one) so we just cant afford to pay out any more.

haha stick the moniter side next to your tummy and see if Dougie reacts to it :D Tell you what if CIF Doesn't work to get it clean... if you were ok with it.. I'll post you my one when iv some spare money. Shouldnt cost me too much to post it. 

I'll stick to water lol cant stand cranberry. I'm ok so far today *touch wood* no stingy pee's just yet. need to make sure i keep drinking plenty though.

We are debating whether to put the christmas decs up today.. i didnt want to do it till after next week but john is grumpy and wants them up. So anything to keep him out of his bad mood :haha:

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah i havent managed to do online food shop yet but i think we will probably give it a go when Dougie arrives, we wont want to be pulling and dragging for a few weeks im sure :thumbup:

Me and my sis are similar i guess when you are so close you drive each other nuts easier LOL Poor thing must find it tough with 4 running around, i know my SIL struggles with 3 but my MIL gives them a lot of support which i should expect we wont get cos they are in such a routine together but thats cool cos i dont think i would cope if either of them were on our case about things, nice to see them but dont want overload hehe :thumbup:

I dont know hun, have you tried talking to your mum about it? maybe its something silly or maybe she just thinks your sis needs more help or something? my nan has always been the same spending time/money on my sis and never bothers with me from one end of the year to the next but i think my sis is god at tugging on the heart strings and she see's me with hubby, house and job and thinks all going well but my sis has always struggled :shrug: it upsets me sometimes but i guess it just seems normal too now so i try and brush it off, i know its not the same though :hugs:

Ohh my mum tried that on us the old but you couldnt possibly not invite so an so trick LOL thats why we decided on canterbury was far enough away people would find it a pain and would be pleased not to have to come LOL but close enough we could arrive from home :haha: to be honest though i do sometimes feel bad about not inviting people and also feel like we missed out a little but we did enjoy the day so i guess cant complain :shrug:

im glad your uti is on its way out now yaaay :hugs: still try and have extra water though :thumbup: i quite like cranberry juice especially with a little ice mmmm :)

Did you put your decs up in the end? we are putting ours up next weekend :thumbup: cant be bothered this weekend and we dont have any puddings wanting to start the count down LOL next year im sure we will have them up mid November :haha::dohh:

Thanks hun thats so sweet of you, will defo let you know how it goes, am going to pick up some cif this afternoon and see how it works :thumbup: Dougie is having a wrigglebum day today :cloud9: i love when he's on the move, wish he would do it more :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow that sounds like my sister to.. She's spoilt alot i think me and my other sister are sort of push out the way because she has Ammie (first granchild) even my other sister admit to me today that it was said that because im pregnant my baby just now isnt as important as Ammie which i find unfair. Fair enough im not due until April but i would like to think they both get treat the same from my parents. Im just glad Ryan's mum is taking on the roll i always hope my mum would have been doing but nope.

Mum is super stress out as well because Allie (the spoil one) is a bit lazy and being a mum. She had a go at me today for saying your off to see your daddy come on you need to get dressed.. So she bit my head of because i said see your daddy she doesnt want Ammie hooked on that thought. Guess she doesnt relized that when Ammie gets to that age she'll wanna know and call him what she likes. I think with her having Ammie at such a young age has showing me how not to bring up a child and to be honest im so different from her. I talk about being pregnant and all the aches and pains and how i cant wait to meet her. im overly excited and already have so much love to give this baby. Allie would rather shout and moan to get Ammie to do things and once i pointing this out early her attitude changed to be all nicey nice.

I hate how she get treat like a little princess while the rest of us have learned to stand on our own feet an struggle along. im the only child that has move out of my mums house so far and there is 6 of us 7 now including ammie.


----------



## sethsmummy

that sucks hun, all grandchildren should be tret the same.. but never happens. My parents dont treat my sister like a princess i must say but they do spend more time with her etc. I phoned my dad today to see whether he knew if he was working next weekend or not yet... low and behold no he doesnt so i know fine well they are not coming to the party and guess where they were AT MY SISTERS HOUSE... did they bother to come by mine afterwards NOPE. Every time they come to mine they always say.. "oh well we better get a move on so we can get to Nikys". funny how they leave mine early to goto hers but wont come to mine after they have visited her. I sat down and i Cried, i just feel that they dont care at all. on the phone my dad says "its not been that long" and i almost laughed at him, I said dad I'v not seen either of you since the start of October.. "we've been over since then".. no dad.. you haven't. (heard my sister and the kids.. so i just said "right ill bugger off now and finish my cleaning"... then sat and cried :cry:


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Cherry im sure when Paige comes along your mum will fuss her loads :hugs: i sounds like your sis is like mine in that she knows how to tug on the old heart strings. 

You will probably find that your mum feels you are more able to look after yourself and your bubs and thats probably contributing to the difference in the way she behaves. In a weird way its a massive compliment to you and the way you are strong enough to do things your own way :thumbup:

It does upset me the way my sis is treated differently but it also makes me more determined to do things for myself, if they want to help well thats fine too but im not waiting around for them and im going to do things MY way :thumbup:

I am a bit like that though hehe i like to achieve what i set out to do no matter how long it takes so i think my family see that and know i will be ok...well, i hope thats what it is :hugs: xxx


----------



## Smanderson

sethsmummy said:


> that sucks hun, all grandchildren should be tret the same.. but never happens. My parents dont treat my sister like a princess i must say but they do spend more time with her etc. I phoned my dad today to see whether he knew if he was working next weekend or not yet... low and behold no he doesnt so i know fine well they are not coming to the party and guess where they were AT MY SISTERS HOUSE... did they bother to come by mine afterwards NOPE. Every time they come to mine they always say.. "oh well we better get a move on so we can get to Nikys". funny how they leave mine early to goto hers but wont come to mine after they have visited her. I sat down and i Cried, i just feel that they dont care at all. on the phone my dad says "its not been that long" and i almost laughed at him, I said dad I'v not seen either of you since the start of October.. "we've been over since then".. no dad.. you haven't. (heard my sister and the kids.. so i just said "right ill bugger off now and finish my cleaning"... then sat and cried :cry:

Ohhh hun im so sorry :hug: thats horrible they really need to wake up to how they are treating you and start being a bit more considerate :hugs:

Enough thinking of them or their point of view, they really need a dose of honesty and to hear the whole truth about how they are making you feel :thumbup: it will be better in the long run hun :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## MrsRKG

Thanks for your guesses, but its a girl xx


----------



## Smanderson

MrsRKG said:


> Thanks for your guesses, but its a girl xx

Aww congrats hun :hugs: must have been lovely to see her :flower: so looking forward to my last scan on Friday :cloud9: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsRKG said:


> Thanks for your guesses, but its a girl xx

congratulations hun! hehe seems everyone is getting the girls again now. 

smanderson iv tried to tell them before but they just brush it off and say they are treating me no different to how they treat my sister. But bugger it you know... im like you.. at least i can say iv done it on my own!!


----------



## Smanderson

Family can be so harsh at times :hug: try not to rise to it though hun i know its hard and i find it so hurtful at times but i saw my mum struggle with similar with her mum and sister and it ate her up and made her so bitter im determined not to be like that :thumbup:

It is so upsetting i know but i try to think that i dont want to spend my days sad or angry i would rather get on and do something with people that DO want to be around me like my DH or friends and soon our son (eak!!) At least next time you see them you can make it on your terms rather than theirs :thumbup:

On a silly note, my dog was having a lovely snooze earlier and when he woke up the leaflet he had propped his head on was stuck to his chops haha silly bugger he flipped his head about and when it came off he looked so shocked :haha: ALMOST as funny as when he woke up howling and looked all confused - he makes me chuckle sometimes :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

your right hun, theres no point letting it eat us up. Its always been this way with my family since i moved away from home (hehe ethan has just kicked the laptop). If they want to visit they will visit.. if they dont.. they wont. just makes me wonder if my mum is actually going to be there for me to look after seth when i have ethan. 

hehehe what a silly pooch! i would have loved to have seen the look on his face lol x


----------



## Smanderson

Awwww bless his little heart hehe so cute :flower: i have noticed Dougie wiggles when i have laptop near my belly too :haha: i think it might be the heat my one gives off :shrug: wish he would give it a good ole boot like Ethan though haha :thumbup:

It was so so funny, DH and i were chatting and both just couldnt stop laughing he was so shocked and confused hahaha :haha: i never have my camera handy when these things happen though :dohh:

I agree hun, otherwise we are the ones that suffer for their poor behaviour and that really would suck :thumbup: im sure your mum will be there for you hun, my mum is pretty pants at being around but whenever i NEED her she is there with bells on :thumbup: (not literally bells though haha) :hugs:

Just been watching X Factor and yawning my head off cant work out if im REALLY tired or just so bored hehe :winkwink: it is past 9pm though so maybe its a bit of both :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

we watched the first little bit then turned over lol. Im playing an online game to other half has control of the tv... weve hardly watched it lately though just so boring now!

hehe that made me giggle a bit.. as my maiden name is Bell.. haha so mum coming with bells on has a double meaning for me lol 

It wont be long before Dougie is kicking the hell out of everything and your sat like me saying ouch... ouch.. behave :haha: xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hehehe thats so funny :haha: i didnt even think of it but you have mentioned your maiden name is Bell LOL

We quite often miss the singing night and watch the results show, its just not great this year at all :shrug: lets hope they change the judges next year eh :thumbup:

Ohh i hope he does would love it so much, we were in morrisons earlier and i felt him wiggle while we waited at the till and hubby stroked my tummy was so sweet but i did cringe a bit, people must have been like eeuwww yack!! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

omg that is soo damn cute! wish John would do things like that! 

we dont even do that.. haha find out the results through facebook lol 

not long until he will start reacting to noise.. so if someone shouts or theres loud noises he will kick or move about :D xxx


----------



## Smanderson

He probably did with Seth LOL its only cos this is our first experience of all this hehe :blush: 

OMG that sounds amazing!!! I cant wait for him to reach that point hee hee i will probs turn the tv/radio/my voice to the max just to feel him move :rofl:

its weird, no mater how far along i am i always find myself wishing i was a little further along haha silly really :dohh: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry hun its not silly at all, you just want to reach the next milestone.

nope he wasnt like that with Seth either.. tbh back then he was still immature and prefered going out with mates than anything to do with baby. 

if you shout or someone else shouts it normally seths them off. Also i cant remember what stage its at but if you get a torch and shine it right on your belly then he should move away from the light xx


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah i guess thats what it is, im not a very patient person at the best of times so this is like torture LOL except even though im wishing the time away in some ways i want it to last in others like i dont want to miss anything and i really dont want him coming out early but i dont want to wait the whole time either :haha:

To be honest with us its just cos we're old LOL its not that we didnt go through that going out all the time stage believe me we did and he used to drive me potty with it but i guess it got easier when we got the mortgage LOL neither of us can afford to go out now LOL :dohh:

Im SO buying a torch tomorrow!!! I feel like im always buying torches but i cant ever find one, i think the borrowers have them all :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm the same hun, lol i cant wait to hit 28 weeks for my next scan.. then itll be i cant wait to hit 32weeks... then 36 weeks and hopefully setting a date for section. I'd love have a date at 38/39 weeks then he comes the start of March :) plenty healing time before this party happening. and you are not old :haha: youv a long long time before you are old. The one thing iv never done is had a going out stage... i just never saw the point... my ex had 3 kids.. i got with him at 17, then when we split i just didnt want to go out.. then i met john and got pregnant.. lol so never really had the chance. 



hahaha you know iv never sat and watched all of that! ours is from ebay.. it was only a couple pound and its got an LED lazer light, a UV light and a normal light on it... its really good.. seth runs round with the lazer light on lol xxx


Im SO buying a torch tomorrow!!! I feel like im always buying torches but i cant ever find one, i think the borrowers have them all


----------



## Smanderson

Ahhh haaa ebay god of shops as far as im concerned LOL i buy so much on there i find it fantastic for makeup so so much cheaper! I worked out if i buy Mac founation on there (£14) and it lasts 3 months its cheaper than maxfactor in boots which is £12 i think and only lasts a month or so :thumbup: brilliant :thumbup:

That torch sounds brilliant! am going hunting for it hehehe 

Ohh we both went through the going out phase but it took him a lot longer to grow out of it hehe typical man LOL i know what yo mean though, there will always be another milestone to aim for so i guess we should enjoy each day for what it is :flower:

Man im shattered (as always LOL) bed for me, hope you have a good night hun xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe if i bought make up that would sound great. lol i rarely buy any.. iv had my foundation for months and months (since around january) lol last couple bits i bought from wilkinsons.. the stuff thats in the christmas isle and cost only £5. 

Ill see if i can find it for you :D 

yeah we should, before we are huge, and waddling everywhere. I am so not looking forward to waddling in this horrid weather we have coming our way! im scared im going to fall and hurt ethan. 

night night hun, i am just heading to the same place in around 10 minutes xxx :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-LED-U...296&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=370479897149& 

there you go hun xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, im defo going to order it :D

Oh your so good i started wearing makeup at 15 and cant stand not wearing it now :dohh: silly really but its always good to get a bargain hehe :thumbup:

Oh dont! I'm really worried about that too eak! wonder if there is anything we can do to help :shrug: maybe we should just stay indoors for the last 3 months :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Its real good :D and when Dougie is old enough he can doa seth and run round pointing the lazer at you lol... seths silly enough to chase it in circles too :haha:

I go through fazes, and it depends how my skin is... sometimes my skin is just too dry to wear make up but i have the odd day where i like to look "pretty" lol 

hehe i wish i could stay indoors but iv no chance lol. I'll just use seths pushchair as something to hold onto. some hiking sticks to help lol. Im dreading it as my trainers have no tred on them they are just flat soled... haha so if i hit ice im going down. fingers crossed seth manages ok without hurting himself though... last years frost he was always in the pram but we've not really let him in it much lately. xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Aww bless him such a sweetie :) i cant help wondering what Dougie is going to be like :haha: i bet he's a silly billy too :haha:

To be honest i wish i didnt always wear makeup but i just cant stand to go out without it, its built in but annoying :wacko: ohh well i'll probs get over it when bubs arrives i wont have time to think of it LOL 

Me either, i have to work or the mortgage wont get paid :dohh: LOL my dad has hiking sticks - if i get desperate i could borrow his haha :haha: could you put wellies on? i think they have better treas on them? 

Im sure he will be fine, he will love the snow im sure plenty of fun to be had :thumbup: an kids love slip sliding along on the ice :haha: just not when they fall over :wacko:

Ohh i just managed to get a unused breast pump of netmums for £8 im so so happy as it should have been £30 new in the shops :thumbup: it was all sealed up so defo never been used :happydance: (im turning into a bargain hunter LOL)


----------



## sethsmummy

i love it hun, they always do the funniest things. Putting our christmas secs up just before and seths running round with the tinsel lol 

ahh plenty of time when baby is still small since they sleep most of the time.. its once they hit 5/6 months your in trouble lol 

haha oh i have the vision now of you sliding downt he street with hicking sticks lol. I dont have any wellies :( 

well seth is used to falling over.. but he fell over the other day and his hand went through some ice into a muddy puddle.. he cried his eyes out but his hand was red and absolutely freezing the poor thing. 

wowee go you! I was thinking about a breast pump for at home... but i never made any milk with seth so not sure if i will this time. I wont be telling the hospital if i do though lol... i would want to express into bottles and not do what they want you to do where you have to put it in a cup :S

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe i'm looking forward to having a little one running around with tinsel :haha: so cute :flower:

Eak sounds like they get active just in time for maternity leave to finish :dohh: typical LOL then again will be nice to have lots of time while they snooze away :thumbup:

LOL would be so funny skidding along :haha: knowing me i would end up slip sliding down a steep hill :haha::dohh: ohh no thats such a shame about the wellies, is there a sports direct near you? they do them for £8 which i got the year before last and they still going strong :thumbup:

Poor Seth, not nice when little ones are sad but at least he wasnt hurt :thumbup: 

Maybe its worth waiting till Ethan arrives before you buy one? I dont know how much you need them but just saw the bargain and unused and figured if i dont need it i can sell it on but if i do its a great price :thumbup:

I swear Netmums is the best :haha: am going to check it daily to see if there is any more bargains :thumbup: i bet there will be a few after xmas too :happydance:

Wonder why the hospital would want you to express in to a cup? seems a bit weird, especially as the home pumps all have bottles they go in to :shrug: maybe its to do with storing the milk? :shrug:

Bleugh my head is pounding today :( hope its not lurgie i cant afford any more time off sick :( xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

lol just make sure you buy extra coz getting it from them is a pain in the butt lol 

It is nice, means you can get bits and bobs done while they nap, I'll try make sure I'v got housework done while he sleeps

hehe i have a high chance of sliding down a steep hill lol there is one on the way to tesco, then when i go for hospital appointments i have to walk up another to get to the main street and next bus lol. We do have one in the town where the hospital is.. but iv no spare money till after xmas so be a waste by then lol 

Yeah im just going to see if i start "leaking" at any point and if I do I'll look into getting one. Need to start thinking about which milk I am going to try ethan on. I used Cow and Gate with seth but might try a different one this time round. 

I might just have to have a look on netmums too lol

no its just the way some like you to feed them so they know how much milk baby is getting. My sister had to express into a cup then feed it to baby from the cup :S 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you hunt hats its not any bugs. I zapped myself earlier.. right little electric shock off my cheese toastie machine! I was crapping myself incase it had hurt ethan but hes been moving around since so he must be good. :D
xxx


----------



## Smanderson

I do love a bit of tinsel LOL have loads and loads and always end up buying more :haha: i have also attempted to tinsel up the dog but he wont have it :cry: my parents dog doesnt mind though :haha: he often wears it all day :haha:

Not long now till Seths Birthday :D Eak! When are you having the party? 

Ohh gawd thats not good, are you feeling ok? Im sure Ethan will be fine especially if he's wiggling around like a goodun :thumbup:

Really? They want you to feed them from a cup? crazy, i didnt think babies could drink like that :shrug: then again i am Mrs Clueless :haha:

Defo worth having a look on there hun, i just seen another bundle of clothes for £5 with tags on :happydance:

Oh Ekkk i forgot that we are likely to leak :dohh:i have seen those breast shields but i dunno if they are any good or if we should stick to the pads? I thought it would save money if they are good though :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe omg if you manage to get any on him do put a pic up :haha: I'v kind of gone off tinsel this year.. im not putting any on the tree. I am getting some gold ribbon from wilkinsons and some gold/blue ornaments to go on it and thats it. The lights are already on it and some fake snow.. although it needs some more snow... (omg i almost wrote snot lol) and my angel :) 

I know 2 days... this time tomorrow I will have just been being admitted to the hospital ward. we are having the party on saturday as thats when everyone is off work (also my birthday :D )

yeah im good, it stung like i dont know what, but hes been wriggling round a bit.. see what hes like over night and tomorrow and if i feel worried ill give my midwife a ring. 

neither did i hun but i aint got a clue how they do it! It will either be boob or bottle lol no inbetween. 


I never leaked at all with Seth.. and so far I have'nt this time either. The shield (the clear plastic ones?) are to protect your nipple during breast feeding hun. The pads are to soak up any leaks :) I have a pack of pads sat there just incase as i know some women start leeking at 20 something weeks. 

xx


----------



## Smanderson

I'll defo put up piccy of x mas doggy LOL we used to joke about getting him a reindeer outfit for doggys but he is far too big they dont sell them in giant size LOL :dohh:

I didnt tinsel the tree last year but i tinseled the rest of the house haha i used those beads instead of tinsel and baubles in the same 2 colours was cool am gonna try and do similar this year :thumbup: haahaa too funny need more snot!! surely not with 2 boys in the house LOL :rofl:

Ahhh thats so lovely to have the memories of his first moments in the world :cloud9: i love that in 2 days time you were going in to hospital excited to meet your little man :flower:

Good idea, see how you both are in the morning and maybe give the midwife a quick call to make sure :thumbup:

Really??? I never knew leakage happened before bubs arrived :dohh: bes i get some pads then :wacko:

i just been off bargain hunting again LOL i got a bag FULL of 0-3 month clothes for £5 and they were so lovely the lady gave me her bump thingy for the car to make the seat belt go in the right place and she said she would let me know if she finds any more stuff :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha some raindeer antlers and some tinsel :D 

I have left my beads off the tree this year too, iv stuck them to the window sill instead. i know right.. i have one snotty child, one snotty hubby haha i dont need any more snot pmsl :haha:

I know... tomorrow i wil be sat there going "well this time 3 years ago i was having a pessary stuck up you know where"... or "this time 3 years ago my contractions were starting". I just wont remenis no the moments when it started going down hill 

dont think im going to need to call... he has not been kicking away like the crazy boy he is.. lol i think im going to have 2 hyperactive little boys. 

oooo yes, some women start leaking as early as around 24 weeks, some dont leak till closer to the time and other dont leak till the baby is born if at all. 

aww thats awsome hun! is it people in your area that advertise they have stuff for sale? x

xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe snotfest LOL i have managed to dodge a cold so far which is shocking for me esp as i hear your immune system is down while prego but even though im surrounded by snotty lurgied people i have been fine - apart from headache :shrug: lets hope it continues :thumbup: im wondering if its cos of the flu jag?

Defo try not to think about when things all went a bit Pete Tong :nope: maybe blank it out with images of all the mini onesies hehe :thumbup:

Ohhh yay so glad he is ok hun :thumbup: phew! my little critter is a bit quiet today :( hope he wakes up and wiggles more tomorrow :thumbup:

I just had a count up and there were 52 things in the bag for £5 proper bargain :happydance: there were some dungarees that were super cute too :thumbup: when you log in you set it to your area and you can chat with ladies in your area and also see the nearly new section which i dunno how far out it goes cos sometimes i think ohhh nooo not travelling that far but mostly its near by :thumbup:

Knowing my luck i will end up leaking at the earliest time :dohh: im just not a lucky person :nope: hubby is though, if there is luck to be had....its his LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe oopsy daisy.. theres me just sat thinking hmmm smanderson has been quiet today and i hadn't even replied to you! :dohh: haha baby brain :dohh:

iv managed to avoid it too! so far. aww no, i never got a head ache from my flu jag hun just a sore arm. Although i have had a small head ache for a few days.. been stressing myself out over silly stuff so i think thats what it is. 


hehe yeah i changed my facebook photo's back to ones of him when he was first born <3 as much as he looked a mess he was still a little cutie lol 

I'm sure he will hun :D I think they like to scare us sensless then give us a good boot to say "haha got you". Ethan has been doing it today... only had a few kicks from him but now hes kicking up a storm. 

I signed up last night, had a look at the nearly new but thers nothing near me :( but never mind lol 

im not normally lucky either.. Today i was though... i won £10 on a scratch card! BUT mu UTI has come back full force.. been in so much pain today so think its a gp trip tomorrow if its not gone away. 

how has your day been? xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey you, ohh i have soo done that before LOL :dohh:

:juggle: A Very Happy Birthday to Seth i hope he has a fantastic day and im sure he will love his pressies :juggle:

Have you seen the dutchess is up the duff too LOL :thumbup: bless them, poor woman with such bad MS and the world watching and judging :flower:

My headaches seem to be so regular these days, hope it dont last :wacko:

Aww no im gutted theres nothing in your area, may be worth keep checking? Maybe its cos of that facebook page you mentioned? Perhaps thats more popular in your area, there doesnt seem to be one for down here :shrug:

COngrats on your win yaaay :happydance: Let me guess, its going on something sensible :winkwink: LOL Im the same way, everything for the baby these days :haha:

IM running late again and STILL on here haha whoops :haha: hope you and Seth have a fab day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe i felt like such an idiot! lol 

aww thank you hun :D we have to wait for his dad to wake up before im allowed to give him his present lol. so we'll see if any cards come through the door this morning... if not then hes only got the one from us to open. he gets the ones from my folks, sister and his godparents on saturday but thought johns side might have at least sent him a card up. 

Yeah i saw it on the news last night and my words to my other half "why the fk dont they just leave the poor woman along.. theyll probably want a damn foof shot when its coming out". I feel so sorry for them as nothing is kept private. Be all the same now if she lost the baby and they'v gone and blabbed it to the whole world before she was ready to tell anyone. 

Have you seen the dutchess is up the duff too LOL bless them, poor woman 

oh no that sucks hun. does paracetamol not help any with them?

I think it is hun, theres always a lot of stuff on the facebook pages just never any bargains lol people always want silly prices. Like £10 for 4 items.. i just think wtf.. i sold seths whole newborn - 3-6 wardrobe for £40 and there were 3 big bags full and every single item was from next.

It went on seths birthday card, sandwiches and last nights pudding from the co-op lol so not quite so sensible :) Oh and john bought me a bar of chocolate for my birthday out of it too lol 

oh dear :haha: I hope you are not too late hun. Hope work is good for you today and not too tiring. xxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey,

Cant bloody believe it, my laptop kept crashing again, seems to be back now but its not looking too good :nope: if it keeps happening i might have to take it to one of those computer fixing places boooooo just in time for christmas :(

How did today go? Did he have a fab day? I hope he didnt have to wait too long for his presnt :D did he get many cards in the end? Im sure once he is at school he will be over loaded with cards :thumbup:

:haha: your probs right about the foof shot LOL :haha: i know what you mean though, surely every woman who has had kids must be worrying for them telling so soon poor things and i think people are so cruel sometimes, as if she would over react about MS and risk it getting out, i bet she was real bad before they made the decision to go to hospital :nope:

To be fair i havent taken any painkillers i know i can have paracetamol but im still nervous to take anything and would rather suffer and go to bed early than risk buba getting hurs - silly really i know they wouldnt say its ok if it werent :dohh:

Thats a bit pants wanting so much for used clothes, i guess everyone is desperate to get a bit of cash these days but it wont work if they charge those prices, they should do more bargains like you i bet someone bit your arm off for that little booty i would have :thumbup:

That sounds pretty sensible to me :thumbup:

I wasnt too bad about 10 mins :happydance: long annoying day but bubs has been wiggling like a goodun again today so im really happy :happydance:

Hope you all had a lovely day and big birthday hugs for Seth xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe its thinking "omg noooooooo shes going bk on that forum" :haha: our laptop has a big crack running from top to bottom of the screen but we can still see so leaving it be for now lol 

he only waited till half 9 for his present.. i had to wake john up as when i was doing the dishes... seth decided to purchase 12 months of xbox live for john! so had to ask him what bank account it was set up with.. then had to phone xbox to try cancel it but they could only reduce it to 1 month.. so money is unavailable now until around Friday! £40! So thats me up the crapper for buying any of his photo's tomorrow unless its been refunded before my appointment to view then. He only got 1 card from our neighbour :( Dont think he cared though he enjoyed opening that and our one.. then loved his present :) He has been slightly grumpy today.. but i think thats due to getting up at 6:30 and only having a 15 minute nap. 

Yeah i read that william had tried to sneak her in and the queen etc didnt know until yesterday... so nice of them to go blabbing their mouths off as soon as they are told :s ignorant buggers. 

awww hun paracetamol is ok. Plus its somthing that needs watched if paracetamol doesn't take the pain away :hugs:

They did hun it was gone within 2 hours lol. I have a lady with a bundle for me (no idea whats in it) for £20.. and i hope its a decent size bundle with soem decent clothes in it! I took all Ethan's clothes out the bags today and folded them all in his crib... it is full to the brim!

Awww see he knows mummy was being drove batty at work so he decided to cheer you up :thumbup: Ethan has been on one too today :) Celebrating his big brothers birthday. 

I finally found a newborn scotland football kit! going to cost me £40 but going to be so worth it... getting them both matching kits with Big Bro 1 on seths... and Little Bro 2 on Ethans :D x


----------



## Smanderson

OMG whoops!! i hope the refund goes through in time for you hun :hugs: typical eh, always a crazy expensive month when these things happen (like my laptop dying :cry:) At least they reduced it though, hope a month isnt too expensive? 

Ohh bless William, he seems like a really lovely hubby to Kate such a sweet couple :flower: people are so horrible no consideration at all it makes me so cross especially something like this just seems so mean to foce them to shre so early :nope:

Really? I thought headaches were part of the glamorous package or bloat, sickness, headaches, backache peeing every hour on the hour etc LOL :dohh:

Wow 2 hours is crazy fast LOL i would be the same if i saw a deal like that too :haha: cripes a crib full of clothes you have been busy scurrying things away :thumbup: good going :thumbup: ohhh i hope there are some great bits on your bundle :thumbup: when are you collecting?

LOL i bet he was whirring about wanting more Clementines, seems to be my "thing" at the minute, i eat a pack a day at the minute, cant stop myself hehe but im sure its good for bubs and at least while im scoffing them im not eating chocolate and crisps like the rest of the time haha

Bless little Ethan getting in on the Birthday action :winkwink: Awwww the matching mini football kits sound soooooo cute :flower: must have piccies when Ethan arrives :thumbup: so cute :D

Hope Seth has a cheery day tomorrow bless him, such a cutie and now a big boy :flower: xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

no its not bad a month is £5.99 which gives me £34 back. If the money hasn't left the bank in the morning then im just gonna transfer it back over leaving in the £5.99 and hope for the best lol. Its not a bank account we use for money going into so if we get a charge ill just deal with it. 


it is hun, and its all over the news every 2 darn minutes with the cameras all posted outside the hospital. I feel sorry for everyone in there. I mean cmon just because they are royals doesnt mean they should have every aspect of their life plastered all over the news.. they are still people after all!

Lol yeah they are as long as they dont last longer than 3 days or they dont go away with medication. IT can be a few different things i think if you have a persistent head ache.. although sometimes it is just normal. 

hehe yeah its all seths old stuff i had left and stuff from my nephew. I collect on the 11th or 20th. Shes not got back to me yet. If she messes me round then ill just tell her to leave it as the lady who sold me the swing said she has lots of newborn stuff. All i need is some tiny baby and newborn and i think im done with clothes :D 

haha yeah at least its fruit.. just watch how much sugar there is.. if any in them. I went through a faze of grapes, grapes and more grapes.. till my dad told me they have a real high natural sugar content. Lol my urine test strips have glucose on them and iv been getting a "trace" reading today. Hope its a 1 off from seths bday cake and not a sign im going to Fail my GTT

I cant wait to share pics with you :D I bet anything though i will have to buy the same size for them both lol. I think I'll get Ethans first and try it on seth to see if he needs 0-6 months or if i can get him a bigger size. I think maybe he will need a 6-9months as thats what his other kit is.. but the shorts are a bit big on his waist.. lol There is also some tops in Next that say "Top Brother" hehe so i want matching ones of those!


Thank you hun :) I hope he does too... if its been raining he will have a ball when we go out in his wellies and his all in one so he can splash in all the puddles :D x


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh £5.99 its as bad and could always count as a christmas present to your hubby hehe :thumbup:

Headache seems to have gone this morning but i tend to get it in the afternoons so will be interesting to see what happens later :) hope it dont come back :nope:

Ohh im glad you still have some of Seths bits for Ethan must make selling the other stuff not as annoying :D bit annoying the lady hasnt let you know when you can collect especially as 11th is next week - maybe you could email and chase her up? Sounds good that the other lady has some bits for you too :thumbup: i am going clothes crazy LOL i think we have enough now but i wont be able to resist if i see another bargain .. i think there may be more to be had after christmas too as people will want to get rid of the old to make way for the pressies :D 

Thats true about the sugar i dont seem to be able to stop myself though :dohh: i literally power through the pack and most are gone by 12 :shrug: i hope your test was a one off and its just the cake :hugs: bit worrying if a bit of cake made that difference though, i will have to go on a diet before my test if thats the case hehehe :blush:

Did you end up with rain and puddles? We had a bit of snow here this morning and looked like on the weather there is snow up your neck of the woods :wacko: although if it settles can be fun for the kids and my dog loves plowing his nose through it haha

xxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe yeah it could :D i told him that yesterday lol. 

I'm glad your head ache has gone thats a good sign :D 

I have mostly 6-9 months up from seth and 1 or 2 tiny baby parts. I'v sent her a message to chase her up. You can never have enough clothes lol some people say that you can but to be honest only you know how many times a day you will change your baby and therefore whether you will use all the clothes you have. Plus if its a small baby like seth was then newborn and 0-3 last forever lol. Seth only went into newborn at 4 months old. I think after this next lot of second hand i wont be buying any more... but will be getting some brand new outfits after christmas. There is a gorgoues snow suit and jacket in matalan with Dumbo on it and i really want them lol. so hopefully next scan will show whether Ethan is going to be small or a bigger baby so i can guess what size to buy.

talking of scans... its not long till yours now is it not? 


lol it all depends how much sugar was in something and how much you drank to dilute your urine when you have the urine test done. The GTT is a blood test so its more accurate. And I also have to fast from midnight so i should have no sugar in my body at the start of it. 

yep more puddles for this morning although its not raining anymore we have nice blue skies :) I managed to transfer the money back over since its not gone out yet so i should be able to get at least one of seths photo's today. I am so excited lol. A lot of people near us have had snow.. but we get nothing :( I kinda want some, so seth can see what its like ... but I don't in another because it may stop me being able to get to the hospital. 

Well i might have to call the darn midwife today... the base of my feet have been constantly itchy since last night :S If it doesn't go away within the next hour or so im going to have to phone, and then ill get sent to the hospital :S oh the joys *crosses fingers it goes away* as its a sign of Cholestesis. Which is highly dangerous for both me and baby if i have it :nope:

I hope work is ok for you today hun xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh yeah we will defo be getting some new outfits too hopefully in the sales hehe :haha: ohhh wow i never realised he was that small hun what did he weigh when he was born? Did they find out why he was so small? My niece was born at 6 months and was 1lb 15 oz and was in tiny baby clothes at 3 months but thats the only experience i have of small babies

I dont think Dougie is going to be small my belly is growing like a godun, i was asked if i was having twins the other day :blush: will attach piccy see what yo think ?? :flower:

How far along can they stay guessing if they are going to be big or small? our last scan :cry: boooo but im looking forward to it :happydance: only 2 more days, its half nine of friday :happydance:

Ohhh ok glad the tests not quite as sensitive was starting to worry LOL i have indulged a little too much lately and its gonna get worse for christmas haha :dohh: ohhhhh and my bezzy mate is visiting from Oz the week after next soooo excited :D

I know what you mean about wanting snow but not wanting it LOL im the same :haha: woke up to heavy snow fall and was like ohhh poop!! All i could think of was falling over or skidding the car LOL but then it stopped and started to melt and now i feel sad haha silly really :dohh:

Defo call the midwife hun, not worth taking any chances and its only a phone call wont take much time if its just itchy feet :thumbup: I'll keep everything crossed for you that its nothing serious :hugs:

Im off today wooo hooo and its my last day tomorrow double woo hoo hehe :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: then i have 1 week in my new office and im off for Christmas hehe happy days :xmas9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :xmas8:

xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







bumps to 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

awwwwiiiess your bump is so cute!


he was 5lb 14oz. I am quite short and his whole body fit from my hand to the crease of my elbow :) They never gave a reason but my consultant this time thinks it might have been due to the pre-eclampsia. And he then suffered from reflux so struggled to gain weight. Still struggles to gain weight now and has not long hit the 25lb mark and 12-18 month clothes. 

I think your bump is looking just right hun, not too big and not to small. But to be completely honest bump size means absolutely nothing. I was huge when i was due with seth and then out comes little baby. It just depends how much fluid you are carrying, where you are carrying and how baby is lying. 

oo i will be thinking of you :D Well they can guess upto around 36 weeks but their measurements are known to be well out. I think they were 2lb out with seth saying he was going to be 8lb plus 

omg that sounds so cool :) my 2 cousins are staying out in ozz just now. how long has it been since you saw them? And dont worry iv been indulging waaayyyy too much.

lol we just have lots of ice.... seth went on his butt today lol he ran to a bit where there is normally a huge puddle.. only it wasnt a puddle. I shouted to john "grab his hand" but he wasnt fast enough and woosh down he went lol picked him back up and he was ok and took our hands to slide along the ice. 

Iv tried calling twice so far but cant get through yet. Going to try her again shortly. She has a clinic tomorrow at the doctors so need to try get in to see her as i cnt afford to goto the hospital until saturday. 

:hugs: WOOHHOOO for a day off :hugs: omg that sounds so good lol. lots of time off :D I cant believe how close christmas is now!

I managed to sneak some pics of seths photo's and bought 1 for £20. pics are on but hid them in spoiler so its not huge lol 


Spoiler
https://i50.tinypic.com/2n8ov81.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2enyqgx.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2n89biu.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/nf1is7.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2m2zvpc.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/6okf45.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/2wh2qeh.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2d99wfq.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/x4gig3.jpg


----------



## Classof14

Ready to find out the sex of my baby( Jan 3 cant get here fast enough. 
Due Date: May 12,2013 (on mothers day and a day before my birthday) :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Classof14

Adorable :D


----------



## Smanderson

Hope he didnt hurt himself when he fell, mind you kids tend to bounce or something dont the LOL they always seem to be charging around :haha: im sure he had fun skidding around though :D

Does he like his food? maybe its high metabolism or something? blinking pre-eclampsia booo hopefully they have an eye on you to make sure they look after you this time but as my sister is always telling me every pregnancy is dofferent, she carried my second niece full term and she was 8lb so i guess she was right LOL 

Bless his heart, that is small :flower: im pretty sure my niece was around 5lb when she came home from hospital at 3 months and people were always so shocked to see how small she was...she is 13 now and exactly the same height/weight as all the other girls she hangs around with :thumbup:



Ohh he is such a cutie!! what fantastic photos :flower: i love his cute little smile so sweet :hugs: im glad you were able to get one of them will be so lovely to look back at them :)

Im so excited to have some time off, my last holiday was June although i was off for 2 weeks with MS but i dont really count that as i was puking the whole time LOL :dohh: will be so nice to see her again she hasnt been home in about 3 years :( will be so lovely to see her again :D how long have your cousins been out there?

I hope you manage to get through to the midwife soon hun :hugs: so annoying when its hard to get through, hopefully the itching will go away soon :hugs:

I wont take the baby weight guesses too seriously then LOL 2 lb is a huge difference :nope: so glad big belly doesnt necessarily mean big buba :haha: and thanks for putting my mind at rest hun :hugs: its hard to feel ok with a growing belly when people make comments all the time :blush: hopefully once i hit 6 months people will just let it be...i dunno maybe thats wishful thinkin, once you say pregnant everyone has an opinion on something lol


----------



## Smanderson

Classof14 said:


> Ready to find out the sex of my baby( Jan 3 cant get here fast enough.
> Due Date: May 12,2013 (on mothers day and a day before my birthday) :happydance::yipee:

Classof14 i'll be wishing the days away for you hun :hugs: so lovely you are due so close to your birthday too :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Classof14 said:


> Ready to find out the sex of my baby( Jan 3 cant get here fast enough.
> Due Date: May 12,2013 (on mothers day and a day before my birthday) :happydance::yipee:

It will fly past hun especially with the holidays in between and tyvm :D 

Smanderson: nah he looked kind of bemused though lol. Seth has ahabit of hurting himself quite badly.. so hes kind of used to it... normally though its his head he hits lol. he sure did have fun lol he was trying to slide where there was no ice :haha:

nope he is a very fussy boy, sometimes he eats like a pig and others he wont eat anything apart from cereal. Its rather annoying sometimes. i think thats why im getting the growth scans this time to make sure he is still growing ok. 
Thats a great weight although i hope ethans not that big.. hehe anything over 7lb is going to scare me.

hehe i kept getting asked how premature he was, people were very shocked when i told them he wasn't. didnt help he looked like a little tangerine too :haha: I think seth's always going to be small, but i dont mind that as long as he knows how to look after himself. 

hehe most of those were taken mid laughing session. The one with the hat and book on he only just managed to get as seth didnt like it but he made him laugh and just got it in time :D 

I hope its a really relaxing holiday for you hun, really sounds like you deserve it. Oh wow it will be good for her to catch up with friends after so long. My older cousin has been out there for around 2 years i think, he comes home every so often to renew his visa then goes back out. And his sister only just went out a few weeks ago. 


Well i finally managed to get through at 4pm! I asked if she had any appointments but she said she didnt know, phone the clinic and if theres no luck then phone antenatal. So i phoned but there was none... the receptionist said if i needed the blood test asap then she could try fit me in tomorrow morning. So phoned antenatal like the midwife told me, all i got from her was " i need to speak to the midwife.. she should be sorting it out I'll try call her but if i cant get her ill cal you back tomorrow" even though id already told her there were no midwife appointments left. Got a phone call back around 10 minutes later "i spoke to Joanne (midwife) and she says you need to make an appointment to see her tomorrow" to which i i said i already had tried (she obviously had not been listening when i called her the 1st time) but there was nothing... to which i got "oh well just tell the gp to squeeze you in somewhere". So phoned the gp back and got a really bitchy woman on the phone, explained the situation and she said "well it wasnt me you spoke to.. what time shes in from 2 till 3:20" so i said she never told me a time just said i needed to be squeezed in... "well you tell me a time i dont know"... so now i have to go there for 2pm and sit around until the midwife can see me. 
I'm not at itchy now but its still there. 

they sure do hun... they seem to think they have the right to mention everything. There will always be someone with an opinion on your bump hun. 
its always "oh your bigger than I was" or "ooo your really small are you sure your that far along"... noooo i just made up a random date. Im lucky so far and have had nobody mention anything like that. Although my best friend touches my tummy a lot and now that im getting bigger im going to have to stop her doing it because i dont like it. The only person im happy with touching my bump is john and seth (who was trying to shake baby awake this morning lol) 

xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Aww bless him :haha: well i guess as long as he has the greedy days the fussy days arent as much of a worry but must be difficult planning meals around him :shrug: i dont think size really matters as long as he is happy and healthy thats all thats important :thumbup: he is also super cute :flower:

Im with you there hun everything crossed Dougie and Ethan are medium sized babies LOL no bigger than 7lb please :thumbup:

He's very photogenic :thumbup: bless him :flower:

Sorry its a short message hun got me mum on the phone waffling on ...bless her but :dohh: LOL will reply properly tomorrow xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

I dont plan them hun lol he gets whatever i make and if he wont eat it after an hour he ends up with cereal lol. At least then i know hes eaten something. Thats it hun, some kiddie winks are just little :) and hes healthy in every other way sot hats all that matters. Hehe super cute to others that dont see his naughty side ;) :haha:

hehe yes... 7lb max please. if i got stuck with a 5lb 14... i dunno how ill manage any bigger lol but we shall see how i end up having him. 

He loves having his photo done, but iv been getting them done properly since he was 4 months old so he is very used to it :) 

No worries hun.. wish my mum would waffle to me.. but normally its the other way round :haha:

night night hun i hope you have a good nights sleep xx


----------



## ProudMommie6

Had a gender scan today and we're having another girl!!! :happydance: I would like to share the pictures with you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3535.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









DSCF3536.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10









DSCF3537.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Smanderson

Proudmummie what lovely scan pics! :flower: so clear and she looks gorgeous :flower: i have mine on friday i hope they are as clear...mine are always super fuzzy :(

Sethsmummy So sorry hun, it was a 2 hour call :sleep: bless her she was being so lovely and i feel so bad but it was 2 hours of being talked at :dohh: but whenever i tried typing something she would as a question that needed answering :haha: i think she could tell lol :winkwink:

Bless him, happy and healthy is all that matters :thumbup: funny i have one niece thats fussy with food and the other is a food monster LOL bless em :D so true i dont see the naughty side but to be fair if i did i would probably chuckle :haha: well until Dougie starts being naughty then i wont find naughty so funny / cute :dohh:

Is there any news on your elective c section? im sure they will let you hun, i cant see that they an justify not allowing it :thumbup: i'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: 

LOL my mum takes so many photos that all the grandchildren just strike a pose haha so funny but me and my sis HATE having our photo taken although we just go along with it for mum theres no point in arguing LOL but we both dodge any other photo as much as we can :haha:

Hope you had a good sleep hun? I been struggling to get comfy, my belly is too big to lie on my front now :( and when im on my side my hip aches after a while so i shuffle about and then i get wrestles legs :( eugh i hope i find a solution soon i havent had a good night sleep for nearly a week :cry:

Awww love him being all small and orange poor little sausage went through it didnt he :hugs: he is a trooper through he seems like he bounces back fast :thumbup: he will be fine looking after himself im sure, he will probably flash his winning smile and get away with anything :D

Ohh i plan to relax as much as humanly possible hehehe i will love seeing myfriend but im aslo looking forward to 2 weeks where i can = scoff christmas treats, watch movies and snuggle on the sofa with hubby and the doggy and shop till i drop LOL not planning to do anything productive for the whole 2 weeks :happydance:

Its great you have cousins out there you have somewhere to stay if you ever fancied it :thumbup: although i think the flight costs are shocking so maybe after a medium lottery win :thumbup:

That sounds like such a saga trying to get a blinking midwife appointment but at least you can pop along will be annoying having to wait but would be worse if they couldnt fit you in at all :wacko: glad the inchy is calming down but defo worth seeing her still and you can mention your uti too :thumbup:

Its crazy how people feel so free to comment on belly size AS IF we can control it in any way :dohh: you are lucky its driving me nuts :nope: my sis touches my tummy a lot too she is the only one that does it bless her but it does feel weird :haha: 

hehehe thats so funny Seth trying to shake Ethan awake so cute :haha:

omg just seen a dog driving a car on TV really driving :o shocking 

Hope you have a great day hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

ProudMommie6 said:


> Had a gender scan today and we're having another girl!!! :happydance: I would like to share the pictures with you ladies!

Congratulations Proudmummy :cloud9:!!


----------



## sethsmummy

haha thats oki huni, wish my mum would talk for that long.. im lucky to get 20 minutes and thats from between my mum and dad :haha:


lol i know half the things seth does naughty people would find funny, like he will come upto one of us.. slap us and then give an almighty grin. At first we just laughed but having to tell him off now as his slaps kinda hurt lol

Not yet hun, I see the anesthetist on the 11th then consultant on the 20th. Thanks hun I'm not 100% sure its what i want anymore but would still like the option of it being there. I'm 99% for section and 1% for natural. But if a natural goes wrong then it'll be an emergency section... so i will probably stay pushing for the section. 

awww my mum doesnt really bother with photo's. If i didnt give her some then she wouldn't have any of seth apart from when he was first born. Then again I dont give her any now :haha: she just sticks them in a draw if i do so i dont see the point. She has one of each grandchild sat in the living room, and then a few more of my sisters 1st born and thats it. My dad takes photo's on his phone sometimes though. I am happy to say though they never try get pics of me... haha i detest it! I am so picky when i take a photo of myself.. I'll take quite a few and delete all but 1 or 2 :dohh:

I had a rubbish sleep :( Have done for the last week or so, waking up tossing and turning trying to get comfy,itching then trying to get comfy again lol. I'v laid on my side for the last few weeks in fear of squishing Ethan :haha: but i kind of lie in the recovery position so its not so bad... well until i need to turn and its some bloody mission lol. What are we going to be like when we are further on.. its going to be hillarious for our other halfs! Have you tried having a pillow or something between your legs? That can help the discomfort... i didn't like it though so i just stick to turning every few hours lol. 


he sure did hun, used to call him my little soldier. ooo i dont know about the looking after himself. We took him to a soft play place a while back and 2 kids bullied him in the same day. One kept hitting him in the face but seth being seth had a little cry then kept playing with him. He went home and we though Thank F. Then another one came who waited twice till he got to the bottom of the slide, grabbed him and pushed him down by the head and then pinned him down by his throat and sat on him. I have never shouted so loud at a kid in my life.. and his parents sure got it on my way round to get Seth out of there too. 

that sounds like a very good plan :thumbup::thumbup: especially the scoffing treats thing! Im hoping we dont get many sweets for xmas though as i just know the weight will pile on me :haha:

i dont think i ever would goto ozz, too scared of the thought of all the dangerous spiders and things you have to look out for. Id be constantly paranoid about one of the kids getting bitten. 

Yeah seth will love the waiting... they have a wendy house in the waiting room and he loves it with a passion lol. I think my UTI is going away :D not had any stinging in the last 2 days :happydance: but will mention it anyway as she'll see the protein etc in my sample. 

I just find it funny how people assume since you are pregnant they have free reign to do/say what they want about your body. Especially when strangers start touching your bump! Touch wood iv had none of it yet but i know fine well its coming at some point. I will probably slap hands or move away fast. It's just rude in my eyes. Maybe Should just touch their belly and see how they like it :haha: 

OMG wow, its amazing what dogs can do! its done one better than me... i cant even drive! lol

its pouring it down up here today... hope it stops before we have to walk out to the doctors. 

:D so far my day is good only been up and hour and a half though lol. I got Seth's letter through today to say which nursery he has been places in and its the one he had his placement in so im verry happy :) xx


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah i feel bad its just a bit much sometimes but i guess i should be pleased she takes the time :flower: Hubbys dad was sweet today too he was saying how much it meant to them that we decided to go with family tradition and how he is going to add bubs to a portrait of all the Douglas's since 1827 :thumbup:

I defo agree, its better to know c section is on the table and then you can decide as the time gets closer :thumbup: not long till your next appointment then will keep everything crossed for you :)

i do the exact same thing with photos, im not very photogenic despite years of my mums obsessive photo taking LOL its just nice to have a bit of control and choose to keep photos i feel ok with :thumbup: i think most people are the same as your mum with photos to be honest and my mum doesnt display the millions of photos she takes LOL i dont think she even looks at them once they have been printed haha silly sausage :D

Sorry you had a rubbish sleep too hun its pants feeling so tired at night and knowing the sleep wont last long :( i have one of those pregnancy pillows but it dont seem to help much these days, its more the achy leg/hip once i been lying on my side a while :nope: i might try and put a pillow behind me maybe i need more support that side too :shrug: all my mum says is its my body getting me ready for broken nights :( i would rather not practice that!!!! LOL i know what you mean worrying about squishing the bubs i worry too, sometimes in the middle of the night i will find i have turned on to my tummy and wake up cos it feels uncomfortable and i worry about Dougie but i try to remember what someone told me about bubs being very well protected with water and fat and all the other bits in there LOL hope they were right :thumbup:

Ohh gawd dont, im so not looking forward to getting bigger, im already struggling to get off the sofa, sleep, do my shoes up and generally struggling with bulging belly where it never used to be :dohh: how are you finding things? Maybe im just a whinger LOL or a total wussy hehehe

Those bully kids sound awful poor Seth :hugs: bless his heart just having an cry and then carrying on thats so sweet and very sensible, at least he didnt get in to a rough and tumble with them could have been much worse :wacko: sometimes kids as just horrid to each other im glad you told the parents what for too they should stop that kind of behaviour :thumbup:

How did you get on? Did he have a good play in the wendy house? Great news he is in to the nursery you wanted :happydance: congrats hun :hugs:

Yeah its so mean to comment when a woman is most self conscious, you might as well say alright fatty!! LOL i got asked if it was twins AGAIN today...you guessed it another woman!!! grrr :growlmad: ohhh the belly touching started today too i even got prodded LOL i might prod back next time :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww that is so sweet :) that must be some portrait collection 

haha my folks were never really into taking photo's. There was loads of my sister but i think the novelty wore off :haha: You know my dads like that.. he takes loads of pics but then doesnt even look at them.


hehe yeah i think they are right hun, bubs has so much protecting them especially early on. I stopped waking up on my tummy about 2 weeks ago, I dont honestly think my body is comfy if i lie on my tummy. I would deffo try the extra pillow behind you hun, I only use one really flat pillow but think i need to buy a new one soon. Im not usually too bad in the mornings once iv had an hour to wake up. 

haha no im the same hun! Well its maybe a little the same as always for me since im such a big lady, but its wierd it being hard, and i have to remember that it wont just squish in any more lol. 

Your pregnant you are allowed to winge :haha:

yeah its good that hes like that but i do wish he would stick up for himself like he does when he play fights with john. We know fine well he has quite a hard punch/slap on him. he just needs to learn when to use it lol. The parents left 5 minutes later arguing about who should have been watching the boy... :S if you know your child is a little so and so then i just dont think you should take them places like that. And neither had been watching him since they arrived... I'm like a hawk with Seth lol always have to know where abouts he is.. but thats just incase he gets stuck since hes so small and sometimes cant get up over some of the things on the top levels lol

he only got a 20 minute play lol. She got me in at 5 past 2. She actually swore! but not at me... she was livid with the midwife from the hospital and said i should have been passed to the 24 hour assessment unit and seen last night! She took full blood works from me to test everything and then one for testing my liver bile and liver salt levels. I get the results back either tomorrow or saturday. If it is Cholestasis then theres not much they can do about it but keep an eye on me, i will have regular CTG (strapped to the fetal moniter) and regular blood tests if it comes back positive. If it doesn't improve I'll be induced at 37 weeks. Or if it sky rockets and they cant get it down then he will be taken out there and then. My blood pressure and pulse are also continuing to rise! Today i even got a taxi there so there was no walking involved so my bp should have been ok but its not upto 156/88 pulse was sat at 112. Midwife said its early for it to be pre-eclampsia or cholestasis but this is about the right time for them to start showing... and there is definitely something brewing. 
I just hope to goodness i dont end up with both.. that will not be good at all. 


I would hun.. just rub there belly and ask how they are getting on lol.. or in a video i saw if a woman did it the lady groper her boobs.. and a guy she gropes his you know whats lol Their faces were hilarious. What happened to the days of people telling pregnant ladies they looked radiant etc... instead of trying to have their two cents and make us feel more conscious of how we look. 

hows your day been hun? xxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

hehe i havent seen it but apparenty there is only a bit of room left where there is a table so he is going to paint bubs peeking over the table LOL :haha:

i know exactly what you mean about remembering it wont squash haha :haha: so glad you said it i been having the same weird realisations hehehe

It amazes me that people dont always have one eye on their kids, especially after the maddy thing, that surely made everyone think???? I dunno, but i think your defo right to keep an eye on Seth all the time :thumbup:

Gosh hun that all sounds so serious i really hope everything comes back as good news and i will keep everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hahaha i love what that lady did thats awesome!!! I would LOVE to have the guts to do something like that :rofl: could you imagine! She must have been pushed to the limits to do something like that :haha:

Today was ok, my last day so i was sad to say goodbye but happy to move on...weird really and loads of people thought i was going on maternity haha :blush: so excited for our scan tomorrow hope all goes well, he has been very active again today :happydance: its funny he must be getting stronger :flower:
xxxx
Hows Ethan coming along? Is he kicking like a goodun?


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe would be about the right place for a little ones pic.. peeking over the table lol 

hehe i know its so nice to realise we dont have these weird thoughts alone lol 

Some people just dont care hun. I mean i can quite happily let seth run ahead if we are walking to the shop (he is really good with roads 99% of the time and knows where he has to stop) but i couldnt not keep checking on where he is every 2 minutes... especially if he is toddling along behind us. 

I hope so too, i told her if shes phoning on saturday its got to be negative for a nice bday present :haha:

lol yeah i think she must have been hun.. but it really can get annoying near the end. 

awww :hugs: you get to make loads more new friends in your new position when you go back hun :hugs: 

You know im actually really excited for you! :happydance: I hope that he wriggles about like a mad one for you! WEll maybe he should be a little more naughty so you get to see him for longer.. mine took 1 hour 10 minutes lol 

Ooooo yes Ethan has beating the hell out of me, and they are getting stronger and stronger.. but a bonus.. not so many of them are in the bladder pmsl. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey hun, having technology nightmares here :( internet keeps going down and when thats not happening my computer crashes and now it doesnt seem to be charging :( so annoying :growlmad:

Our scan went well today, he is measuring as he should be and all the checks were great so we now have it confirmed again we are defo having a boy (his pepe looked huge at the last scan so i didnt expect it to change hehe). Will attach pic of scan :flower: he moved about a fair bit to LOL and as per usual wouldnt get in the right positions till the last minute :haha:

I'll keep evereything crossed for you hun and im sure it will be good news :hugs: how are your plans coming along for Sat? Any news on if your dad is working? I know you said before he wasnt sure but hopefully he can wiggle out of work :thumbup:

Hope all goes ok in the new job, they wont be too impressed with me turning up 5 months preggers haha oh well will have to soften them up with cups of tea and scan pics LOL :haha:

Bless little Ethan how cool feeling him getting stronger :D im glad to hear he's no longer poking your bladder xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

oh dear hehe its because its friday! lol 

:D what a clear scan picture! Dougie is such a good boy :) hehe if you think its big in the scan pic just wait till he is born. Its the one part of a boys body that is waaayyy out of proportion lol. Seth looked rediculous with such a tiny little body but a huge winky and testicles. And don't worry also if they are really really red when they are born... thats normal. 

I got my results about half an hour ago, they came back as level 4, which is normal but its not a negative so she wants to re-test at 28 weeks. Nope i asked my dad wed night and he still didn't know. But by the looks of the weather at the moment i think he will be working :( And also my best friend (seths god parents) might not even be coming now! My dad wont wiggle out of work for anything lol, if he is offered the weekend work he will take it. 
But sod it im still going to make his cake today and do the little buffet tomorrow... and if its only my sister that comes then that will just have to do. I will be very annoyed at the poor boy only getting 1 card to open on his birthday but theres not much i can do about it :shrug: Suppose he would just have to wait till christmas for his present from my parents.


oh do they not know how far gone you are hun? If they say anything just go hormonal on them lol 


I had the weirdest feeling whilst lying in bed before ( i had a very lazy morning and didnt get up till 11 as john got up with Seth) but either Ethan or the placenta moved right to the wall of my tummy... I could feel such a strong pulsing and it was even moving my hand when i sat my hand on my tummy. It was amazing :cloud9:

What are your plans for today huni now you'v had your scan... I suggest a few hours just oggling your scan piccy and being all loved up hehe :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, for the first time ever he was actualy quite god in his scan, usually they have a right mare getting measurements but he seemed to be moving in to the right places quite quick which was a surprise. it was amazing to see him on the screen and feel him wiggle at the same time :cloud9:

All our scan pics have been more fuzz than baby so its amazing to see a decent pic of him :cloud9: will defo be framing it hehe :thumbup:

OMG thats so funny their bits are super sized LOL will try to remember the redness is normal too :thumbup:

Fab news about your results!!! Normal is great, im kinda glad they are going to test you again later on though will help make sure they keep an eye on you and not just react to symptoms when the show up :thumbup: even better getting the news today so it dont impact on tomorrow :happydance:

I really hope your parents will be able to make it but it does sound less and less likely, whats happened with your friend? Such a shame for poor Seth although he will probably not notice as he wont be expecting it and will probably just love having cake time!!! :winkwink: :haha:

Erm a couple of them know but i dont know many people there so its probably going to be a surprise for some of them LOL but never to mind its a cute baby in there so no one can be grumpy about cute babies for too long :flower:

That feeling sounds amazing :flower: i have heard the placenta has a pulse :shrug: but its probably Ethan snuggling away there bless its so amazing this growing a person business isnt it :cloud9:

Ohh plans include staring at scan pic, lazying about and more staring at scan pic hehe but we have to take to dog to the park for his walk soon too (brrrrr its sooo cold outside i would rather keep the fire company) how about you hun? Cake making ? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

awwwww i hope Ethan is awake for my scan. Looks like he is going to be a very well behaved baby :D 


Mine have all been a little fuzzy too with all the extra "fluff" i have :haha: I'm not sure whether i will be given a pic this time with it not being a routine scan. I have 1 from my 12 and 20 week scans selotaped into the baby book.. and its a good job because seth got hold of the other 2 and scrumpled them up :( Thankfully it was the one where you couldn't see as good that he did. 


I swear hun it looks freaky lol. My nephew's weren't so bad but they were both 10lb plus babies so it was a little more in proportion. 

Yeah it is :D i didnt expect to be tested again to be honest. So now its just the Pre-eclampsia we have to keep an eye out for. 


Do you know hun.. he doesn't really eat cake.. lol She is doing a sleepover at work (she is a care worker for disabled adults). She goes to sleep at 12 midnight, then is back up at 6am and finished at 8am. So just depends what kind of mood she is in or how tired she is. If she's grumpy she can just stay home lol i love her to bits but cant bare her when she is in a mood or on a period... bitch from hell comes to mind :haha:

They certainly cant :D a view of the scan piccy and they will be putty in your hands :D 

yeah i was thinking that.. hehe dont quite think the placenta can move like that hehe. It is.. kind of amazes me how we can grow a whole human being in just 9 months.

That sounds like good plans hun :D awww lots of clothing, scarf and jacket on. I was frozen yesterday coming back from the midwife hehe. No cake making just yet, i have just gutted the living room, the kitchen is almost done too. Then i will get the cake baked, then tidy seth and ethans bedroom up and then by the time iv done that the cake should be baked. So it will just have to cool down then i can attempt to decorate it :winkwink: who knows what its going to look like :shrug: but it will taste nice as its betty crocker devils food mix and the betty crocker fudge/vanilla icing stuff i have bought :D xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Aw i hope he wiggles for you in the scan its so lovely to see them wiggle and feel it at the same time :cloud9: not so sure about Dougie being a well behaved baby he has been pretty naughty at all his other scans hehe :haha:

Is that what causes the fuzz? I wondered if it was but i sometimes wondered if i had enough water LOL makes so much more sense to be the "fluff" :haha:

Aw i hope they give you a pic at every scan, no reason not to, they are looking anyway :) we onl had to pay £2 for our 3 piccies :happydance: we have ours in a baby book too, shame Seth had a play with a couple of them but im glad it was the ones that werent as good :thumbup:

Aw bless him, what does he like instead? Ice cream? i used to love banana splits :haha: Those shifts dont sound like fun, poor thing, i think i would be grumpy too LOL i have been a bit of a hormonal monster since prego too LOL :blush:

We survived the walk in the cold LOL and have to do a mini one later but i have thermal gloves and a lovely big pink scarf which saved me from the cold :D will look forward to seeing all the Christmas lights though :happydance:

Wow you have a busy busy day hun, ohhh and betty crocker cakes / icing are the best!! her icing saved our Christmas cake last year after my sorry attempt to make some LOL 

xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope so too hun seth was all over the place in his scans lol. hahaha maybe get a nice mix of both naughty and nice :haha:

yeah bigger ladies dont tend to get such a good pic... but your quite slim hun so maybe just hadn't had enough water. Either that or the probe they used wasnt very good. 

we get ours for free so dont get a choice. With seth it was £2.50 per picture. 

hes pretty fussy with things like that. sometimes he likes ice cream but generally turns his nose up at it. Yeah they're not fun but shes generally a grumpy person lol. I had a real hormonal week last week but so far so good this week... AND GUESS WHAT... MY FOLKS ARE COMING TOMORROW :D :happydance: Sad how excited i am lol. 

thats good to hear :D aww i loved seeing everyones lights go on.. not many around me just now that have theirs up!

hahahha yeah it hides a multitude of sins doesn't it. So far its coming out ok.. the bits for the nose and ears are done.. so just the main bit in the oven now :D I'll post a piccy once its finished... its either going to look like a demented bear or a demented monkey... or maybe even a monear hahaha a mix of both

We;ve just put the chirstmas presents under the tree and feel real bad as seths only got 10 presents under there... that doesnt include his car.. but i feel so so bad. lol last year we went over board... so tried to hold back this year but i just dont feel right with him only having that many. going to have to try get him a few more little bits xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol you pair are taking over this thread xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> lol you pair are taking over this thread xx

well cherry someone has to keep it going lol :) :haha:

It's very quiet with the pink/blue announcements so we're just giving everyone some entertaining readin ... lol hope you dont mind x


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> lol you pair are taking over this thread xx

:blush: sorry was enjoying the chat and it has been quiet in here :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol it had been hasnt it lol btw looks like girls have taken over lol just seen the poll at the top lol over by 1 lol xx


----------



## ukgirl23

oooh I forgot to post my result to here so hopefully this will help the boys catch up a bit.. my bump is blue :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

ukgirl23 said:


> oooh I forgot to post my result to here so hopefully this will help the boys catch up a bit.. my bump is blue :) x

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Thank yoooou :) love your babys name by the way xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you :D xx


----------



## gwenvamp

I'm team pink, found out Saturday.

Can't wait to welcome baby Kara into the world. 

Roll on May 2nd :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

gwenvamp said:


> I'm team pink, found out Saturday.
> 
> Can't wait to welcome baby Kara into the world.
> 
> Roll on May 2nd :happydance:

congratulations hun xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I'm team :pink: :kiss:


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> I'm team :pink: :kiss:

congratulations again hun xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you! :)


----------



## Michelle80

little boy!!! thanks to the lemons..


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Team :pink:


----------



## sethsmummy

Foxycleopatra said:


> Team :pink:

congratulations hun x


----------



## Bethi22

:pink: for me!


----------



## sethsmummy

Bethi22 said:


> :pink: for me!

congratulations bethi :) Lots of pink lately :)


----------



## Jadey121

Team blue for us!


----------



## sethsmummy

Jadey121 said:


> Team blue for us!

congratulations on joining team :blue: xx


----------



## Normajean951

Team blue :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Normajean951 said:


> Team blue :)

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Michelle80

What on earth is this N/A thing lol your either having a girl or boy or you dont know yet (yellow) if your not PG then what is the point in voting? or am I just been thick?? :dohh:


----------



## Kathleen1994

team pink for me :D


----------



## sethsmummy

Kathleen1994 said:


> team pink for me :D

gz hun :) xx


----------



## Firestar

We really didn't mind either way and it's.......... Team blue for us - we are absolutely delighted! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Lindsay18

:blue:Having a baby boy :):blue:


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Lyndsay xx


----------



## AdriansMama

found out yesterday we are team :blue: with DS#2 !!!! :D


----------



## padbrat

We are a very surprised Team Blue!


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations on team :blue: padbrat and AdriansMama :happydance:


----------



## Benim

Blue :)


----------



## sara3337

Blue


----------



## 1Atalanta

Just found out team pink! May 25th! Yay!


----------



## sethsmummy

sara & Benim congratulations on team :blue:

1Atlanta congratulations on team :pink:


----------



## lily28

Team blue due on April!


----------



## sethsmummy

lily28 said:


> Team blue due on April!

congratulations hun!


----------



## kezie

Found out sunday 6th jan we are having a baby boy whoop x


----------



## Ripley

Team blue here! June 1st! Now for the name.. So hard'


----------



## sethsmummy

Congrats on both having team :blue: xxx


----------



## Lia79

found out the gender very early at 11 weeks scan and its a BOY:)) due end of june 2013


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Pandora0814

I'm so excited!!! We are TEAM BLUE!!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations :D :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Team yellow!!! :D want to be surprised!


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Team yellow!!! :D want to be surprised!

aww thats lovely MizzPodd :D


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey missy! I just found this forum lol


----------



## Groovychick

Team blue! :)


----------



## tag74

Team Pink!!! :)


----------



## iwantabub

Team blue!!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations girls! :)


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## DessyMarie

Congratulations ladies!!!! :)


----------



## 28329

I have a blue bump. :wohoo:


----------



## Xxenssial

I have a pink bump :) due july 2013


----------



## danielle1984

Team blue here!!


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Team Pink!


----------



## july2013

Team blue here!!!


----------



## Emma867

Team Yellow for us! :happydance:


----------



## Louloubelle78

Team :blue: due June 12th:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Emma867 said:


> Team Yellow for us! :happydance:

Yay another team yellow!!! Woop woop :D


----------



## pixielmh

Pink :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

I find out in 2 days. Will pop back and update :) but I think it will be pink


----------



## xobabyhopes

Team :pink: for us!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Team PINK


----------



## almosthere

Team Blue!!! =)


----------



## Sabine74

Team Pink


----------



## kezie

Team blue  whoop x


----------



## kaylamariee

Team PINK! <3


----------



## thethomsons

Team blue!


----------



## meli1981

team blue


----------



## preggomomma

:blue: we are definently team blue. Jayden Micah zachery will be here august 4th :blue:


----------



## KelseyK

Team blue! :blue:


----------



## Keeping Faith

After seven years of trying we are happy to say that we are having a baby boy. Liam will be here July 10th. Congratulations to everyone else. :)


----------



## preggomomma

Keeping Faith said:


> After seven years of trying we are happy to say that we are having a baby boy. Liam will be here July 10th. Congratulations to everyone else. :)

congratulations girl :) & btw i love tha name


----------



## Keeping Faith

Thanks so much :)


----------



## preggomomma

Keeping Faith said:


> Thanks so much :)

You are very welcome :)


----------



## Adara

Congratulations to everyone, hope all your pregnancies go well. 
I'm team blue! He's due May 21st, so not too long left.


----------



## MustBeMummy

TEAM BLUE FOR ME
Due June 16th 2013.


----------



## wantingagirl

Team Pink again :) due July 6th x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I already voted yellow a while back, but wanted to update that :yellow: became :blue: on 14th Feb. :)


----------



## chichifab

We are team blue due 18th June


----------



## Rosie604

Just found out last week that I'm having a baby girl! We are going to name her Rhiannon Emily ^_^ We are so excited! Congrats to all the mommies!


----------



## Tasha16

Hi can I join in, we're team blue due 30th June xx


----------



## hannahxc

team blue at 13 weeks early but true!! due sep 16th 2013


----------



## Aiden187

Team pink here excited but not taking it for granted just yet.


----------



## StarrySkies

I'm team :pink: 

:cloud9:


----------



## Pineapple1981

Team Pink :D

We are so so so excited and over the moon!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/KIRSTEN_7_zpsc8c2b0b8.jpg

https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab117/kirstybumx3/KIRSTEN_1_zps684488f5.jpg

our boy isnt shy lol x


----------



## rhii

BOY! I was shocked...but soooo excited. :)
 



Attached Files:







582271_10200770338921644_1208546877_n-1.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6









486397_10200770310240927_1378733415_n-1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









580675_10200770318361130_688961914_n-1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









295652_10200770339681663_584996932_n-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommaandbaby

just found out yesterday Team blue!! due aug 7th
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2257 (800x600).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommy247

Team blue!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

We are finally TEAM :pink:!!!! Ahh! i am beyond thrilled! After two boys i never thought this would happen!


----------



## mamichulo5

:happydance: TEAM BLUE, ALL THE WAY :happydance:


----------



## mamichulo5

Congrats!! Love the pic very nice


----------



## shelx

Team blue!!! :D


----------



## jayceesmomma

Ok so ladies Im just a little paranoid and want to know what you ladies think. This is my elective scan at 16weeks and this was the first shot we went to as soon as the ultrasound started. Ultrasound tech immediately said its most definitely a boy 100%. We have already started buying boy stuff, and am now paranoid that I am going to go to my 20 week scan and get, "its a pretty princess!" lol. Just looking for a little reassurance. I already have a daughter and her gender scan looked nothing like this, so that keeps me hopeful. Do you ladies have any comparable ultrasounds? Im driving myself insane lol
 



Attached Files:







wyattkelly.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Aiden187

Its definitely a boy, my sons wad similar and I got tokd at 14 week's, with this baby it was obvious it was a girl and had no sign of boy parts.


----------



## Guppy051708

jayceesmomma said:


> Ok so ladies Im just a little paranoid and want to know what you ladies think. This is my elective scan at 16weeks and this was the first shot we went to as soon as the ultrasound started. Ultrasound tech immediately said its most definitely a boy 100%. We have already started buying boy stuff, and am now paranoid that I am going to go to my 20 week scan and get, "its a pretty princess!" lol. Just looking for a little reassurance. I already have a daughter and her gender scan looked nothing like this, so that keeps me hopeful. Do you ladies have any comparable ultrasounds? Im driving myself insane lol

Thats all boy there! I have two boys, but i can't seem to find my u/s potty shots of them...if i do i'll post, but to me that is def boy! Congrats!


----------



## jayceesmomma

Thank you ladies for your input :)


----------



## Josefin

I had an amnio done last week and yesterday I found out I'm having a healty baby boy:)


----------



## mommy247

yay!


----------



## mamawanabe21

Team Pink!!!


----------



## Whimsy82

Just found out yesterday that my bump is PINK!


----------



## Zebra2023

We found out today that we are team :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## chartay

Found out on Tuesday that we are Team :blue:!!!


----------



## DusknDawn84

We are team Blue here!


----------



## wang

Team Blue:blue:

soooo happy, what a miracle <3


----------



## mommy247

wang said:


> Team Blue:blue:
> 
> soooo happy, what a miracle <3

Wow 7 years!! You finally got your lil bundle :) How exciting!!


----------



## NarnNar

team blue :blue:


----------



## kcmichelle

Found out yesterday we are Team Pink!!!! We are so excited!


----------



## mspotter

I'm in team pink yaaay!


----------



## Bmama

:blue: So excited!!!!!


----------



## chartay

Bmama said:


> :blue: So excited!!!!!

Congrats!!! My little man is due the day before O:) (ticker is off a bit) 

August will be a good month!!


----------



## exoticsiren

Team pink!!


----------



## mamichulo5

Team:blue::wohoo:I am so excited, I am counting down...


----------



## Bmama

chartay said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> :blue: So excited!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!! My little man is due the day before O:) (ticker is off a bit)
> 
> August will be a good month!!Click to expand...

Thank you! and congrats on your little guy! August will definitely be amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Team :pink: here! :D


----------



## july2013

Congrats everyone! Looks like team blue is winning so far! Yay team blue! At the end of 2013 there should be another poll to see what everyone had, what all the team yellows were.


----------



## THart

Just been confirmed today as having a GIRL!!!


----------



## Jessica0907

I have to get it confirmed in 2 weeks, but it appears :pink: here!!!! :D


----------



## Miniamo

Confirmed yesterday - team pink!


----------



## brittbrat850

Confirmed today. Team blue.


----------



## Aiden187

Confrimed team pink, yay.


----------



## Fallacy

Found out at 16 weeks, but confirmed on Monday. Team :blue:! :happydance: Can't wait for August 20th!


----------



## 1stime

I'm 20 weeks and ever since week 15 they've suspected, that she was a girl! (she was very cooperative at each ultrasound and gave us great butt shots with legs spread......she wanted us to know lol) and with each ultrasound (every two weeks) its confirmed even more. I can see her little vagina forming! I've heard from a few different ultrasound techs "oh that is for SURE a girl" and even my OB! No doubting here! I have never been so overwhelmingly happy to see a vagina! :cloud9: does not even begin to describe!

The name?

Harper Haze :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Due aug 24th


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I went today for what was supposed to be just a regular doctors visit - do urine sample, blood pressure, and listen to the heartbeat. When I was asking questions to the doctor about cervix problems from my past she said "yeah we should check your cervix length. Lets go see your little baby!"
I was so excited to see my little baby again but bummed because my husband is overseas and not with me. I asked the technician not to tell me what the gender was if she could see it, but to seal the results in an envelope. My husband is in Bahrain which is 7 hours ahead and I waited and waited for his Skype call to see if he wanted to open the envelope over the computer or wait until he returns home in 2 weeks. Thankfully he was just as curious as me! 

We are team Pink and are both so excited! We both really thought girl right from the start! It's just crazy that I hadn't planned on knowing for a month and now we know we are expecting our little girl. Life is great :cloud9:


----------



## mac1029

It's a girl! :)


----------



## Nela

We're having a little boy! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

:blue: my dd will now have 3 brothers :haha: she's not best impressed! :dohh:


----------



## MirandaH

Just found out yesterday that we are team :pink:


----------



## ExcitedX40

Team Pink!!! :cloud9:


----------



## LockandKey

ALL BOY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Pink :) xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

team pink!


----------



## BookWormMom

Boy #2 for husband and I :happydance:


----------



## Jay91

Pink!!! :)


----------



## pola17

Team blue over here! Found out at 18 weeks!


----------



## Emmy1987

Team blue!!! :cloud9:


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Team :blue: :bunny:


----------



## babyblip

Team Pink :-D found out we having a little girl 2 weeks ago


----------



## d_b

Boy #2!


----------



## hannahxc

blue bump for september 16th 2013 first baby xxx


----------



## Pinkflower83

Pink bump 8/4!


----------



## mammywannabee

Pink bump 09/10/13

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (27).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8









photo (26).jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









photo (25).jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EstelSeren

Found out this morning we're expecting our 2nd little girl 16/9/13! :pink:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations! !


----------



## T-Bex

Team pink (again!) :thumbup:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Pink! Due 15/09/13


----------



## SisterRose

second pink bump! :D :pink:


----------



## zanDark

Pink! :cloud9: Due November 3d :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Having a baby girl!!! And couldn't be happier!! We are due September 7th =)


----------



## Tower6

My bump is pink.... Again! Having baby girl #4! Due on Halloween 2013


----------



## NC_Sarah

After 2 wonderful boys, we are team PINK! So excited :)


----------



## chelsnap

Team pink, due September 23rd!! :D


----------



## mbg81

We are having a girl! Sooo excited:happydance:


----------



## momof3bears

TEAM BLUE!!! Due OCT 27th!!!


----------



## joeegurl06

After 2 boys and 6 years later we are finally team pink. Due October 15th 2013!!!


----------



## BubblesBump

After 2 beautiful girls we are team BLUE!!! Due October 22


----------



## babykate

We are due with our second boy on October 20! They will only be 17 months between them so we are over the moon imagining them as best friends.


----------



## hockey24

We are Team Blue with twins!! :twinboys: Due November 15th - but more likely late October! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## peanutmomma

team pink Due November 3rd


----------



## Princess Lou

I have been dying to respond to this thread since I joined the Second Trimester.

I am having a beautiful baby boy in October! Can't wait.


----------



## smilies28

Pink :)


----------



## belle2be03

Team Blue :blue:!! Due Oct 24th:happydance:


----------



## Storked

:pink: for me! She is so beautiful <3

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/31A45E7E-E332-474F-8907-55A0CA7D9001-15208-000017E8083DF6E8_zps71994e93.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3F869AF4-06C5-4E28-A514-D303B5B38449-15208-000017E80FF3FAF6_zpsa17c350d.jpg


----------



## angel2010

Found out yesterday, team pink!!!!


----------



## ginab

Team Blue for us.. Due 5th October.. after having a girl will be strange having a little boy to look after! :blue:


----------



## ClairAye

We will be Team :yellow: again! :D
Due 24th December :flower:


----------



## missjennakate

I'm team blue! :) Noah is due 15th Nov!


----------



## +tivethoughts

Forgot to update here. We are team blue again! Really pleased to be growing a little brother for Harrison. X


----------



## Suzy_Q

Team Pink :pink:

:cloud9:


----------



## laurenalyse

Team blue!!! Our Calan Wayne will be here 10/31/2013


----------



## sweetpea101

I'm Team Pink Due 6th November :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

My third pink bump! :pink: Sofia is due 2nd december :)


----------



## kate_live

Team blue!! Eeeee so excited. Dylan John will hopefully be with us happy and healthy 8th Nov :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I find out tomorrow :D


----------



## Mummymelie

Team Pink :pink: due 24th Oct :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Team :pink: Heidi is due on 11/12/13 xx


----------



## JodeRM86

Team blue :blue: due 5/12/13 xxx


----------



## demi1991

im team blue 24 weeks pregnant with littile boy harry <3 due 18/10/13


----------



## NeKaYlAhSmOm

PINK!!! :kiss: due October 18th!


----------



## lornapj83

Pink due nov 2013 x


----------



## DebbieF

:pink: Due on or before Dec 1, 2013.


----------



## kassxox

Pink :pink: due November 26, 2013


----------



## jocelynmarie

Team Pink, due Oct 22, 2013


----------



## Sarahs85

Pink!! :pink: Due November 26, 2013


----------



## ama

:blue: November 2013 :cloud9::wohoo:


----------



## katiefx

Pink due December 18th 2013 :)


----------



## KatyR

Blue - due December 6th


----------



## mindyb85

Just found out we are team :pink: a few days ago! We are shocked and Ectastic!


----------



## happily808

Pink, due Nov 29.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Due December 31, 2013 with :pink:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Team pink, due Dec 31st!


----------



## Heather.1987

:blue:


----------



## ChocolateC

Team pink, and EVERY old wive's tale was wrong for me, and predicted a boy. SO happy for a girl!


----------



## shoelaces17

Due December 27, 2013 we are team :pink:


----------



## GroomerMama

Flying the pink flag! Due Dec 11th. :pink:


----------



## Radiance

We need a 2014!! :) 
Team blue, Due January 3rd, 2014


----------



## hippiekinz

Due December 19th, 2013 & found out today we're team :blue: <3


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Little girl, due Dec. 17!


----------



## MBGibbs

:blue: I'm expecting a boy!! I'm so excited! I knew due to instinct that I was having a boy. All of my cravings, bump shape, old wives tales, everything, told me my bump was blue. 
Due December 20th (although if he's anything like his daddy he will be late!).


----------



## Blah11

Im pink this time :)!


----------



## lisawoop

blue!!

my beautiful son is due 21st December! so excited, cant wait to meet my little miracle :D:happydance:


----------



## nessajane

Blah11 said:


> Im pink this time :)!

congratulations hun!! brilliant news - im team blue 18 & 5 :cloud9:

long time i know lol.. ive tried to inbox you but its full :shrug: xx


----------



## winkthehousee

:blue: for me! I've been saying the whole time boy, but my family (based on how my mom carried me) and DH fam (my sis in law is preg with boy and is carrying VERY different) have been thinking girl. Funny how mommy instinct can be right.


----------



## Andrea28

We are pink this time, She looked so cute on the scan she is due on Christmas eve!! Xxx


----------



## angelswings07

I really really wanted a girl but I just had this feeling... and I was right... 

*  IT'S A BOY!! *

And my partner and I couldn't be happier :)


----------



## shoelaces17

Actually having a boy not a girl!


----------



## BubbleGum12

We are :pink:
Due Feb/2014 :happydance:


----------



## miss_kitty

Hello, Girlies - I'm expecting our second baby, and this time it's a girl!!:blush: xxx


----------



## miss_kitty

Hello, Girlies - I'm expecting our second baby, and this time it's a girl!!:blush: xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

:blue: was confirmed at my last scan :dance:


----------



## Ameli

Team :pink: - due January 2014!
Edit: We need one for 2014 now.


----------



## Twag

Team :blue: - Due January 2014 :yipee:


----------



## liveandlove04

Team blue!!! Feb.9


----------



## akblaze

Team :blue:!!!
Due Feb 15, 2014!!!

https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m638/taylorneininger/ec719689-8de8-4c78-bf38-6fac01d52cf6.jpg


----------



## Miama

Team Pink!! Due Jan 18 :)


----------



## HappyHome

Hoping a new 2014 poll will be added soon :)


----------



## Emzy1

Team pink due jan 2014 :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ameli said:


> Team :pink: - due January 2014!
> Edit: We need one for 2014 now.

Good point!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I just realized I voted in the 2013 poll :dohh: However if the baby is just a few days early, then he'll be a 2013 baby anyway :)


----------



## LilC

team https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/bluestork.gif - due January 2014


----------



## onceisenough1

Team pink jan 2014!!!!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:blue: Due February 2014!


----------



## Brieanna

Team yellow due April 2014
Is there a 2014 poll anywhere?


----------



## Jessica_MTY

Team Blue!!


----------



## lovelymiss

:blue: March 2014 :blue: !


----------



## StarlitHome

:blue: Team Blue, March 2014 :blue:


----------



## HappyHome

TEAM PINK March 2014


----------



## princessvix

Team blue xxxx


----------



## Aimeewaymee

Team pink due April 2014.


----------



## jenmcn1

Team yellow!! Baby arriving May 30th via csection


----------



## addy1

We are having a boy! So now I guess we will have both!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team Pink, due July 2014


----------



## CoastalSw

We're having our first boy due August 2014!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Was team :blue: in 2011 
happy to be 
team :pink: in 2014!!


----------

